# ARGHHH! Who put this HIVE here?!



## Wereserpent

*Lays out a buffet table with every food in the universe on it*

Eat hearty, for tonight we dine in the HIVE!


----------



## Jdvn1

Always trust Galeros to have plenty of food around!


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:


> Always trust Galeros to have plenty of food around!




Yep Yep. I just got here now I did.


----------



## Goldmoon

Maybe my new Go-Go Glitter Girl can have a Ba-da Boom gun?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Maybe my new Go-Go Glitter Girl can have a Ba-da Boom gun?




Maybe.

You could also have boots made with orange juice.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I have go to go Hivers. BAI BEE.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Maybe.
> 
> You could also have boots made with orange juice.




I already have some of those.


----------



## hafrogman

Jdvn1 said:


> I just saw everyone's favorite hafrogperson post elsewhere. I'll guess he's coming by, too.



I always feel like somebody's watching me. . .
And I've got no privacy.
*woahohohoh*

Hello Hive.
I'm actually playing hooky today, so I won't be around as much.  Just popping in now and again to check up on random things.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> I always feel like somebody's watching me. . .
> And I've got no privacy.
> *woahohohoh*
> 
> Hello Hive.
> I'm actually playing hooky today, so I won't be around as much. Just popping in now and again to check up on random things.




And you certianly don't get much more random than the hive.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Maybe my new Go-Go Glitter Girl can have a Ba-da Boom gun?




Don't you already have a Ba-da Boom gun?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Don't you already have a Ba-da Boom gun?




Its nowhere near as good as a boom gun.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ah, new hive.

I don't have much to say, except: 
Good luck and a lot of fun Goldmoon, be it during your R&R or in Afghanistan.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Ah, new hive.
> 
> I don't have much to say, except:
> Good luck and a lot of fun Goldmoon, be it during your R&R or in Afghanistan.




Thank you Mustrum!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Its nowhere near as good as a boom gun.




Wanted: One (1) Ba-Da Boom Gun. Ammo preference: Models dressed in tape fired at supersonic velocity.

Addenda: Will accept Ewok Gun. Required ammo: Ewoks fired at velocities allowing the owner to hear their cries recede until impact on Imperial Walkers.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Good stuff*


----------



## megamania

allo  i an known as megamania


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:


> allo  i an known as megamania




Greetings mega...care to buy a slightly used Ewok Gun?


----------



## megamania

YAHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeee....... thud   much rejoicing


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> Its nowhere near as good as a boom gun.




....and there is the infamous boom stick


----------



## megamania

time for work.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:


> time for work.




Sorta the same here, data finally arrived, time to code it...

later folks


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> ....and there is the infamous boom stick




Now I do have one of those.


----------



## Relique du Madde

boom?


----------



## Ginnel

Heyho, fuzzy head time through lack of sleep, I jumped on reliques games first, spending hero points to make jokes in the game makes me happy 

Time away was good, murder mystery was ace 
With nothing but a dodgy reputation my character made 60k 
the richest person there started with 90k, unfortunately he didn't have a clue about the murder and was having more fun doing dodgy deals.

A sucessful night, especially as there was homemade cheese cake which had white chocolate drops in it and strawberry and rasberry on top, now I'm not a big cheesecake fan but that was some good stuff!!


Also had a few enjoyable rounds against my mate playing street fighter 4 
Oh and a few games of Legend of the Five Rings the CCG, Lion deck stompy stomps!

I wish I had more sleep though 


Oh and on random coincidences the girlfriend of a friend in Lancaster, knows the girl I'm talking to on MSN who I got to know through Okcupid, and she didn't have a single good thing to say about her, hehe hohum


----------



## Relique du Madde

Considering how women are that could be either a good or bad thing.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Considering how women are that could be either a good or bad thing.



Wise words sir, wise words.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Considering how women are that could be either a good or bad thing.




*cleaning shotgun* How are we, exactly?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Did you know that I hate any kind of blackmails, extortion or threats? 



Goldmoon said:


> *cleaning shotgun* How are we, exactly?




Aggressive, needlessly mysterious, erratic, overly complicated?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> *cleaning shotgun* How are we, exactly?



Every woman is like a beautiful snowflake.


Cold and sharp.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> *cleaning shotgun* How are we, exactly?






Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Aggressive, needlessly mysterious, erratic, overly complicated?




You forgot, jealous, spiteful, vicious, mistrusting/competitive towards other women...  and um...  *hears a shot gun cocking* Eeeep!

*ducks behind cover*

Erm... Uhm.. his friend's girlfriend could easily hate the other girl cause of some distant past event (most likely dealing with another guy) or could be jealous and could be trying to sabotage the relationship.


----------



## Wereserpent

Man, it is like a Wheel of Time novel in here.


----------



## Wereserpent

So, anyone have anything interesting going on Gaming wise?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:


> So, anyone have anything interesting going on Gaming wise?




Got to use John McClane's signature smartypants comment he used a few times right before he blew them away. 

"Yippe Ki yay, <bleep>". From a cleric of Pelor, no less...


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> So, anyone have anything interesting going on Gaming wise?




nope


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> *cleaning shotgun* How are we, exactly?




Beautiful and tantalizing pieces of art to be cared for and appreciated..... then they ruin it with emotions and neediness......


----------



## megamania

just kiddin'


----------



## megamania

callin' it a nite......



folks are away and the site is painfully slow in general.



have a good 'un


----------



## Relique du Madde

Double post...  read the one below this one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

WoTC kicked my puppy.*



*They didn't actually.  I'm just referencing a tv trope to illustrate how much their rep changed today.  So, WoTC attorneys,  don't sue if you read this.


----------



## Blackrat

Life's a B****!!!



Now that that's over...

Mmm... Coffee...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I second that.


----------



## Blackrat

Which?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Life's a female dog with rabies.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh... The second part was more important


----------



## Relique du Madde

But i don't have coffee.


----------



## Blackrat

Well that's hardly my fault now is it?


Booze works too...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah... but I don't drink.

*hides*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Man... what's with Enworld right now?  It's like the fall out from WoTC's ending pfd is killing the site.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh well. Have a pi


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Man... what's with Enworld right now?  It's like the fall out from WoTC's ending pfd is killing the site.




Traffic-wise? Emotionally? 

I don't notice either, really.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Oh well. Have a pi




I'd prefer an _e_, if you don't mind.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I'd prefer an _e_, if you don't mind.




Depends on how you define _e_...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Traffic-wise? Emotionally?
> 
> I don't notice either, really.




Like 3-4 hours ago things seemed slow.


----------



## Blackrat

Why is there future in my coffee cup?


----------



## Ginnel

I got another hour of sleep last night!! go me!!

Hmm probably won't be around as much during the day now, they've knocked through the wall now so everyone can see me 

Also forgetting to subscribe to the latest Hive thread is becoming my speciality, Natch!


----------



## Wereserpent

I wonder where hafrogman went? I just hope he is not frozen in time.


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> I wonder where hafrogman went? I just hope he is not frozen in time.



Or maybe in carbonite!


----------



## hafrogman

blackrat said:


> oh well. Have a pi



3.1415926. . .







blackrat said:


> depends on how you define _e_...



2.7182818. . .


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Aggressive, needlessly mysterious, erratic, overly complicated?





hafrogman said:


> Every woman is like a beautiful snowflake.
> 
> Cold and sharp.






Relique du Madde said:


> You forgot, jealous, spiteful, vicious, mistrusting/competitive towards other women... and um... *hears a shot gun cocking* Eeeep!






megamania said:


> Beautiful and tantalizing pieces of art to be cared for and appreciated..... then they ruin it with emotions and neediness......





Awww, I had no idea you all cared so much.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> I wonder where hafrogman went? I just hope he is not frozen in time.



No, I'm frozen in yogurt.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Awww, I had no idea you all cared so much.



I think we're just really, really, REALLY bitter.

*licks himself*

Yup, bitter.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Or maybe in carbonite!




Frog Solo!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Frog Solo!



That's why I'm bitter.

*rimshot*

Hey-o!


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> 3.1415926. . .2.7182818. . .




So... You're not willing to round them both to 3?


----------



## Wereserpent

Hooray, Froggy, Ratty and Goldsie are here.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> I think we're just really, really, REALLY bitter.
> 
> *licks himself*
> 
> Yup, bitter.




Giggity?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> That's why I'm bitter.
> 
> *rimshot*
> 
> Hey-o!




Nice one!


----------



## Wereserpent

*Frollicks around throwing flowers everywhere*


----------



## Ginnel

Hmm so whats the opposite of the asexual preference/orientation? someone who just wants sex and none of this relationship stuff?


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Hmm so whats the opposite of the asexual preference/orientation? someone who just wants sex and none of this relationship stuff?




Not really, an asexual person simply has no desire or drive for sex. A sexual person does. Its really simple at it's core.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Hmm so whats the opposite of the asexual preference/orientation? someone who just wants sex and none of this relationship stuff?




Uh, Hmmmmm.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Not really, an asexual person simply has no desire or drive for sex. A sexual person does. Its really simple at it's core.




Yup.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Yup.




I've been reading up. It's very fascinating.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I've been reading up. It's very fascinating.




Hehe, let me know if you have any questions. I may not be able to answer them, but I can try.

ENWorld is sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow for me today.


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> Hmm so whats the opposite of the asexual preference/orientation? someone who just wants sex and none of this relationship stuff?




Sounds like a typical teenaged boy


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> I think we're just really, really, REALLY bitter.
> 
> *licks himself*
> 
> Yup, bitter.




Does that make you see strange colors like likin' a toad?


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I have got to get going for now BAI BEE.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Hehe, let me know if you have any questions. I may not be able to answer them, but I can try.
> 
> ENWorld is sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow for me today.





Slow for me as well. By the way, anyone know why I cant change my Avatar? I can only select from the stock ones or delete it. I can't upload a new one.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Well, I have got to get going for now BAI BEE.




Bye Galeros!


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> Sounds like a typical teenaged boy



Dingdingding!! I thought someone would jump in with that earlier though 

Though the original question was in all honesty a genuine one.


Goldmoon said:


> Not really, an asexual person simply has no desire or drive for sex. A sexual person does. Its really simple at it's core.



Ahah so an asexual person is, _not_ defined by their desire to have a relationship at all, but only by the abscence of the desire for sex.
(heh my negatives are all over the place there I'm sure I could have worded it better)

So I imagine theres a sub divide in the community of people desiring relationships and those who do not.

---------------------------------

Hmm it is slow today, not the slowest its been that was the horrible crashes o'doom last year for me!


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> Not really, an asexual person simply has no desire or drive for sex. A sexual person does. Its really simple at it's core.




If its so simple why is it fascinating?

Straight by and gay sex I understand.   No sex.... I can't wrap it around my mind.

There was a movie years ago with I believe jane Fonda and (blast forgot his man... played Stane in Ironman) on this subject.   Strange movie.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Dingdingding!! I thought someone would jump in with that earlier though
> 
> Though the original question was in all honesty a genuine one.
> 
> Ahah so an asexual person is, _not_ defined by their desire to have a relationship at all, but only by the abscence of the desire for sex.
> (heh my negatives are all over the place there I'm sure I could have worded it better)
> 
> So I imagine theres a sub divide in the community of people desiring relationships and those who do not.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Hmm it is slow today, not the slowest its been that was the horrible crashes o'doom last year for me!





As far as I can tell, there is really no subdivide. I havent seen anyone who just wants to be alone or anything.


----------



## megamania

site is slow and lucky me.... my McAfee secirity thingy is doing a routine scan/check which is making it impossible to do anything at the moment....


each time I hit reply it takes several minutes to clear.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> If its so simple why is it fascinating?
> 
> Straight by and gay sex I understand. No sex.... I can't wrap it around my mind.
> 
> There was a movie years ago with I believe jane Fonda and (blast forgot his man... played Stane in Ironman) on this subject. Strange movie.




Its fascinating _because_ I don't understand it. Its an atypical side of how the human brain works. We're hardwired for sex so we can continue the species. Asexuals don't have that drive. I think thats fascinating so I'm trying to learn more.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> site is slow and lucky me.... my McAfee secirity thingy is doing a routine scan/check which is making it impossible to do anything at the moment....
> 
> 
> each time I hit reply it takes several minutes to clear.




Its always like that for me. Government firewalls slow down everything.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> As far as I can tell, there is really no subdivide. I havent seen anyone who just wants to be alone or anything.




There are people who call themselves "Aromantic" who have no desire for a partner. They may still have friends though.


----------



## Wereserpent

Okay, I am going for real this time. BAI BEE.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> As far as I can tell, there is really no subdivide. I havent seen anyone who just wants to be alone or anything.



Yeah, I've met people who did want this.  I think there's more than one axis to consider.

Sexual desire (Hypersexuality vs. Asexuality)
Relationship desire (Independant vs. Codependant)
Orientation (Heterosexual vs. Homosexual)

Maybe that's enough to try and define someone's general outlook towards relations.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> Does that make you see strange colors like likin' a toad?



I did used to have a poison dart frog avatar, so you never know.

Oooo.  Purple. . .


----------



## megamania

Relashionships just got a lot more complicated............


I can't even begin to imagine no sex.......    Maybe I'm just to much of a sex addict (worse things to be addicted to  ).






damned security check is still going..... soooooo slow.  83% done....


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Evening Hive.

Computer issues, grr grrr.

Hope everyone is good.


----------



## Phaezen

Evening Hive!

Just had 4 hour karate session, feeling awesomely exhausted and we have another one tomorrow as well 

How are y'all doing?


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Pretty good your tentacleness...

Went for a walk this evening round the Ashton memorial (a Victorian memorial build inspired by the taj mahal).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon, here's something I've been wondering.  Considering how many presidents/goverment types seem to visit "Camp Victory", is it right for me to assume that camp victory is the Paris Hilton of our military bases in Iraq?  That is either so far from battle and isolated/guarded that it is extremely unlikely that any insurgent will ever be able to lob even a sandle or a rock within a 5 mile perimeter of the base.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Double post..    :^/  I'm not sure which is slow... Enworld or my internet.


----------



## Ginnel

Heh what a cool session, we were ported into the bad guys erm well we're not quite sure inner sanctuary/temple I suppose to Vecna.

Stuff started nattering so we rushed out trying not to get hit, got zapped by surrounding pillars so we couldn't use anything but our innate and most basic attacks, after getting hit a lot, my characters werewolf disease fired off which meant he ocassionaly attack a random target when under half hits, this was always a party member but sometimes he got under control and was like knock me out! tie me down!! thing was he was regenerating under a power he had activated and if he stopped being bloody he'd have been under control again.

Not good enough though as a couple of wizards burst in and started attacking us from a bunkroom we had made it to, which my character was being tied into, he burst out of the ropes he was tied down to a bed with and rushed towards the paladin but ran out of actions to attack next round he regained control fired of a mystical warding teleported to the other side of these mystics cut one down in one round and cleaved into the over, yeah go werewolfdragonborn man.

they then got rid of the werewolf disease by curing it, ahh well.




Anyway if there was too much text there or it didn't make sense, werewolf disease making my character beserk during combat after being hit a lot was really cool, he managed to get it under control and kill a biggish bad as the party were trying to take my character down humanely.


------------------------------------

Ahah aromantic I knew they had to be around somewhere, it would seem crazy to me if they weren't.


----------



## Relique du Madde

God damn these last several days have been nerve wracking...  *sigh*  I hate playing the the waiting game... I want it to end.. but I want to hear good news but alas, there is always a chance I might hear the good.  I've been litterally doing a mantra like chant in hopes that it might help the cosmos do things in my favor.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Mutters*  Well.. it look like I have to add in another day of waiting for this one reply..  everyone I was dealing with has "left the building" without even sending out the emails or calls they said they were going to do.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> *Mutters*  Well.. it look like I have to add in another day of waiting for this one reply..  everyone I was dealing with has "left the building" without even sending out the emails or calls they said they were going to do.




What is going on Relique?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> What is going on Relique?




Academic BS. AI is trying to kick me out because I failed too many classes EVEN THOUGH my GPA is 3.0.

The made their decision early last week then decided to notify me on Friday.  My advisor told me to send an appeal, which I did and said they should be able to come up with a decision that day.  They didn't.  In fact they waited till yesterday to go through the appeals and decided that I need to give them more information, which I did.  They said they will give me their final decision before the afternoon ends, by email or a phone call... which never arrived.


----------



## Fallen Archon

Hi hive. Been awhile. I bought The Real Ghostbusters, Vol. I last Tuesday and I've been busy with work, life and watching the eps. Finally caught up to the whole set. I saw Crossing Over on Thursday with my buds. It was okay, I gave in the benefit of the doubt because of Harrison Ford. IMO it was just a little to much story cramped in a small time frame.

BTW, what the hell is a mukipz?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Fallen Archon said:


> Hi hive. Been awhile. I bought The Real Ghostbusters, Vol. I last Tuesday and I've been busy with work, life and watching the eps..



  They have a box set out for that cartoon!??!?!



> BTW, what the hell is a mukipz?









My name is Mudkip, Mud Fish Pokemon.
Look upon my large tail fin, ye trainer, and despair...​


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Academic BS. AI is trying to kick me out because I failed too many classes EVEN THOUGH my GPA is 3.0.
> 
> The made their decision early last week then decided to notify me on Friday.  My advisor told me to send an appeal, which I did and said they should be able to come up with a decision that day.  They didn't.  In fact they waited till yesterday to go through the appeals and decided that I need to give them more information, which I did.  They said they will give me their final decision before the afternoon ends, by email or a phone call... which never arrived.




Oooh, that is terrible. I know how academic troubles can be.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah.  It's annoying as hell specially since the new quarter started yesterday.


----------



## Fallen Archon

Relique du Madde said:


> They have a box set out for that cartoon!??!?!



Yup. You can buy the entire series or just the first volume.



Relique du Madde said:


> My name is Mudkip, Mud Fish Pokemon.
> Look upon my large tail fin, ye trainer, and despair...​



Damn, thats scary. I have an innate dislike for pokemon.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.  It's annoying as hell specially since the new quarter started yesterday.






I hate it when Advisors do not help much. Mine is just like "Well, you know what is best for you. Just follow the degree plan I gave you."

Yeah, I know I have at least something to follow, I just wish I could get more specific advice.

And I will probably find myself in College longer than four years to get my Bachelors. I feel like a dissapointment to my family. Not too mention the all the loan money I will need to pay back eventually, and not being exactly sure where I am even going to live for this summer and the following year.

Ugh, sorry about all that. I just needed to vent.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Let me just say that sometimes I get weird ideas and I'm pretty sure that the Salton City Stars may find themselves in a strange situation sometime in the distant future.
[sblock="A Super Hero?"]





[/sblock]
Grrr!  IT's didn't show.

HEY GINNEL!  How ya put your album pictures on your footer?

Never Mind, I got it to work.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> And I will probably find myself in College longer than four years to get my Bachelors. I feel like a dissapointment to my family. Not too mention the all the loan money I will need to pay back eventually, and not being exactly sure where I am even going to live for this summer and the following year.
> 
> Ugh, sorry about all that. I just needed to vent.



Trust me, I know how that is like.... reeeeeeeeaaaaaaallllllllyyyyyyyyy welll.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Fallen Archon said:


> Damn, thats scary. I have an innate dislike for pokemon.




Same here.  My little 6(?) year old niece talks about them all the time...  She said's she wants to be a vet or a zoo keeper when she grows up.  for her sake, lets just hope they perfect cloning so that all the animals in the zoo won't become androids like PETA wants them to be.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Trust me, I know how that is like.... reeeeeeeeaaaaaaallllllllyyyyyyyyy welll.




It really sucks.

I really should get to work on that paper that is due next week. I am just too tired too concentrate, but not tired enough to go to sleep.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Never Mind, I got it to work.




He will take a NOM NOM NOM NOM out of crime.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Just hope he doesn't take a liking to human flesh


----------



## Fallen Archon

Relique du Madde said:


> She said's she wants to be a vet or a zoo keeper when she grows up.




 Pet Detective maybe? BTW the new Ace Ventura movie is a complete waste of time. I only watched it cecause of my nepew, he didn't want to see it alone. So I tolerated it because of him.

I won't be watching it again, ever.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait.  There was a new one?!?!?  How?  Why?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Just hope he doesn't take a liking to human flesh




Then I will NOM NOM NOM NOM him up.


----------



## Blackrat

Fallen Archon said:


> Damn, thats scary. I have an innate dislike for pokemon.






Relique du Madde said:


> Same here.  My little 6(?) year old niece talks about them all the time...  She said's she wants to be a vet or a zoo keeper when she grows up.  for her sake, lets just hope they perfect cloning so that all the animals in the zoo won't become androids like PETA wants them to be.


----------



## Relique du Madde

blackrat said:


>




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Linux sucks.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Linux sucks.




'Twasn't a linux joke, though I do agree...


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I am going to bed. BAI BEE.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dude.  White Wolf just PWNed WoTC.  Remember how when 4e was announced they decided to do the trade in your 3.5e books and you'll recieve a copy of Exalted campaign?  Well they decided to make Exalted PDFs FREEE for a week at rpg.net if you type in wwlovesyou as a code.  Oh and SJ games also took a jab at WoTC.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> 'Twasn't a linux joke, though I do agree...




I know. But it's fun to show your dislike for pokemon and linux based computer systems.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Er... rpgNow and drivetrurpg.  not rpg.net.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I know. But it's fun to show your dislike for pokemon and linux based computer systems.




To tell the truth... I actually enjoyed the first "season" of Pokemon...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Er... rpgNow and drivetrurpg.  not rpg.net.




When is it starting? I might actually check Exalted out.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson! Are you around?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> When is it starting? I might actually check Exalted out.




It lasts until April 12th.


----------



## Blackrat

Damn, I'm all euphoric now... The funny thing, the reason I'm all happy is exactly the same as to why I have been brooding the last few days


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Damn, I'm all euphoric now... The funny thing, the reason I'm all happy is exactly the same as to why I have been brooding the last few days




Iz et de vemmen?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Iz et de vemmen?




Duh. Of course it's woman.

I'll send you a PM...


----------



## Relique du Madde

danka


----------



## Fallen Archon

When 4E was announced I completely stopped buying WotC material. My group switched over to Star Wars with a smattering of Babylon 5, Traveller, GURPS & Rifts. I'm more of a science fiction person anyway.

Fantasy never really kept me interested. My mind always wandered. With my SciFi gaming fix I can completely devote myself to the game.


----------



## Blackrat

Fallen Archon said:


> When 4E was announced I completely stopped buying WotC material. My group switched over to Star Wars with a smattering of Babylon 5, Traveller, GURPS & Rifts. I'm more of a science fiction person anyway.
> 
> Fantasy never really kept me interested. My mind always wandered. With my SciFi gaming fix I can completely devote myself to the game.




You know, I'm pretty much the same. I'm over the top scifi geek, and after buing the core book set of 4e and the first two adventures, I gave up. It's not a game for me. The new SW keeps busy enough.


----------



## Fallen Archon

I've got a bunch of scifi images I'd like to get uploaded to my phtotbucket account when I get the time. I'll probably start on it this coming weekend.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I like fantasy... but unfortunately, I don't know how well a fantasy game plays in pbp (when using dnd rules).  I used to do free form pbp games, but they really sucked since unless you were "a main character" all you even end up doing is walking around in circles (that litterally happened with one character of mine that adventured with a kimodo dragonlike monster).

I should mention I also like sci-fi but I haven't gotten a good story idea up and running pbp wise which was feasible (alot of my ideas tend to make better stories or comic books).


----------



## Fallen Archon

Blackrat said:


> You know, I'm pretty much the same. I'm over the top scifi geek, and after buing the core book set of 4e and the first two adventures, I gave up. It's not a game for me. The new SW keeps busy enough.




Even though I'm really strapped for time I'm considering writing up my own science fantasy D20 game. It would be a mix of Star Wars, Traveller, Star Trek, Babylon 5, Rifts, Star Wars & Red Star with some BOXM stuff thrown in to round it out.


----------



## Fallen Archon

Relique du Madde said:


> I should mention I also like sci-fi but I haven't gotten a good story idea up and running pbp wise which was feasible (alot of my ideas tend to make better stories or comic books).




You might want to consider renting some of the newer (90s) epsisodes of The Outer Limits or even the original and 80s Twilight Zone. I plundered a lot ideas from those eps for my scifi gaming.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Aeson! Are you around?



 No.


----------



## Aeson

There is another hive mind out there.

hivemind.org


----------



## Blackrat

Fallen Archon said:


> Even though I'm really strapped for time I'm considering writing up my own science fantasy D20 game. It would be a mix of Star Wars, Traveller, Star Trek, Babylon 5, Rifts, Star Wars & Red Star with some BOXM stuff thrown in to round it out.




I did write my own scifi setting once. Or more specifically the setting had two distinct settings inside it. The Earth, and all the rest of the Universe. The more scifi oriented setting was about humanity trying to survive in the galaxy without a homeplanet that was lost couple of decades before. Humanity was like a the scum of galaxy.

And then there was the post-apocalyptic setting of those humans who stayed on earth, trying to survive under a radioactive cloud that prevented all communications and scans to/from space. Very much like UFO: Enemy Unknown mixed with Fallout


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> No.




Aeson..  We both seriously need to go to Finland...  Damn rat needs to share.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Aeson.. We both seriously need to go to Finland... Damn rat needs to share.



 No kidding. At least send them this way.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> No.




Want to be victim of my happines?


----------



## Fallen Archon

Blackrat said:


> I did write my own scifi setting once. Or more specifically the setting had two distinct settings inside it. The Earth, and all the rest of the Universe. The more scifi oriented setting was about humanity trying to survive in the galaxy without a homeplanet that was lost couple of decades before. Humanity was like a the scum of galaxy.




Kinda reminds me of Titan A.E.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Want to be victim of my happines?



 No.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Fallen Archon said:


> Titan A.E.




Good movie... at least the parts I seen of it.

The only sci-fi setting I've done in the past was sort of like Outlaw Star.


----------



## Blackrat

Fallen Archon said:


> Kinda reminds me of Titan A.E.




Yes, it was very much inspired by that . I even named the setting _After Earth_


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> No.




Then you don't get to see pics


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Then you don't get to see pics



 Like me saying no is actually going to stop you.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Like me saying no is actually going to stop you.




It could. I take things very literally 

Well okay, I know you want to see anyways so I'll PM you too


----------



## Fallen Archon

What the hell?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Fallen Archon said:


> What the hell?




The rat is showing off.


----------



## Aeson

Fallen Archon said:


> What the hell?



 No soup for you.


----------



## Fallen Archon

Relique du Madde said:


> The rat is showing off.




Did he have a ménage a trios or something?


----------



## Blackrat

Fallen Archon said:


> What the hell?






Relique du Madde said:


> The rat is showing off.




The rat is feeling way too good 

Sorry Archon, I don't know you well enough to share my crazyness with you...


----------



## Fallen Archon

Aeson said:


> No soup for you.




Awww. 

An I was so looking forward to my duck soup.


----------



## Blackrat

Fallen Archon said:


> Did he have a ménage a trios or something?




No, that's the normal state of things...


----------



## Fallen Archon

Blackrat said:


> No, that's the normal state of things...




Normal? You're a lucky devil.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Fallen Archon said:


> Normal? You're a lucky devil.



A decent description would be Christina Ricci before she became all anorexic (and when she was in her early twenties) mixed with the Girl from Sweeny Todd and Haden Panettiere.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> You know, I'm pretty much the same. I'm over the top scifi geek, and after buing the core book set of 4e and the first two adventures, I gave up. It's not a game for me. The new SW keeps busy enough.




I have always been more a Sci-Fi than a fantasy fan. The only fantasy I read are basically the Discworld Novels. 

I even blogged about this strange thing. I don't know why I mostly play fantasy games then...

One day, I will create a real science fiction campaign and use an appropriate game system for it! One day...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> A decent description would be Christina Ricci before she became all anorexic (and when she was in her early twenties) mixed with the Girl from Sweeny Todd and Haden Panettiere.




Sure. Mix in Jessica Alba's smile and you're pretty close


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon I think you need to have an admin look at your account. Sounds like you're being treated as a new acount since you changed your email. You could try changing back to the old one and see what happens.


----------



## Aeson

It smells there there is a dead animal somewhere on our floor here at work.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> It smells there there is a dead animal somewhere on our floor here at work.




Sorry, that is my fault. I had to leave some old tuna sandwiches there.


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> I hate it when Advisors do not help much. Mine is just like "Well, you know what is best for you. Just follow the degree plan I gave you."
> 
> Yeah, I know I have at least something to follow, I just wish I could get more specific advice.
> 
> And I will probably find myself in College longer than four years to get my Bachelors. I feel like a dissapointment to my family. Not too mention the all the loan money I will need to pay back eventually, and not being exactly sure where I am even going to live for this summer and the following year.
> 
> Ugh, sorry about all that. I just needed to vent.



Ohh


----------



## Wereserpent

I have every intention of getting my degree. It is mainly the money I am worried about, and not the amount of time.


----------



## Ginnel

edited


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> edited




Ahh man I missed it. Is there something you wanted to say Ginnel?


----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:


> Goldmoon I think you need to have an admin look at your account. Sounds like you're being treated as a new acount since you changed your email.



*checks* Yep, her primary user group is Users Awaiting Email Confirmation. As you said, this will take an admin.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Ahh man I missed it. Is there something you wanted to say Ginnel?



I think he was referring to the fact that he edited his previous post, the one you already quoted.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Aeson..  We both seriously need to go to Finland...  Damn rat needs to share.



Oooh.

I has teh monies.  Can I come, too?

...

Wow, nothing like a slashdotting to really and truly kill the Hive.

*sigh*

/slouches off to CM again.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Goldmoon, here's something I've been wondering. Considering how many presidents/goverment types seem to visit "Camp Victory", is it right for me to assume that camp victory is the Paris Hilton of our military bases in Iraq? That is either so far from battle and isolated/guarded that it is extremely unlikely that any insurgent will ever be able to lob even a sandle or a rock within a 5 mile perimeter of the base.




Pretty much. It's one of the nicest, safest places here.



Blackrat said:


> Then you don't get to see pics




I'm feeling left out.



Darkness said:


> *checks* Yep, her primary user group is Users Awaiting Email Confirmation. As you said, this will take an admin.




So how do I get an admin to fix it?


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Oooh.
> 
> I has teh monies.  Can I come, too?
> 
> ...
> 
> Wow, nothing like a slashdotting to really and truly kill the Hive.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> /slouches off to CM again.




So that is why ENWorld is slower than mud.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon if you get the dragon skin armor will it look like this?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I'm feeling left out.



 You ain't missin' anything.



Goldmoon said:


> So how do I get an admin to fix it?



If you can't PM them then maybe post something in Meta. Or ask one of us nicely to do it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Goldmoon if you get the dragon skin armor will it look like this?




I cant see the picture, sorry.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You ain't missin' anything.
> 
> 
> If you can't PM them then maybe post something in Meta. Or ask one of us nicely to do it.




I posted in meta.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I cant see the picture, sorry.



It's green dragon scale armor with metal dragon heads on the shoulders. It's a piece of fantasy art. A bad joke.lol


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> It's green dragon scale armor with metal dragon heads on the shoulders. It's a piece of fantasy art. A bad joke.lol




Sounds kind of kinky..... I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Sounds kind of kinky..... I'll have to look into it.



How about this one?





these are the images coming up in a google search for dragon armor. I'm wanting to find the real thing you mentioned. I know it exists. I just can't find images. EDIT: A search for dragon skin armor works much better.lol


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> these are the images coming up in a google search for dragon armor. I'm wanting to find the real thing you mentioned. I know it exists. I just can't find images. EDIT: A search for dragon skin armor works much better.lol




I just hope we get the stuff. I'll feel a little better.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I just hope we get the stuff. I'll feel a little better.



I think we would also.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hooray Aeson is here!

*Glomps Aeson*


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Hooray Aeson is here!
> 
> *Glomps Aeson*




*Glomps Galeros while he's glomping Aeson*

Woot! a three-way Glomping!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Hooray Aeson is here!
> 
> *Glomps Aeson*



* Glomps Galeros back as we fall to the ground with no support*


This friday is Good Friday which is a market holiday. That means no work for my team. We have a choice we can come in and do nothing all night or we can take PTO. In the past I choose the PTO but this Friday I'm going in. I'll go in early and leave early. Maybe early enough to hit some bars or clubs around midnight. 

I also found out why our VP was encouraging us to use half of our PTO by June. The CEO wants to cut the time off from 20 to 15 or even 10 days. His reasoning is most are either not using it and selling it back at the end of the year or saving it until December. Both of which costs the company. My boss is hoping that we can use it and show the CEO that we want to keep it. I still have 4 days until I reach the half way point. I'm thinking of going on a trip.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> *Glomps Galeros while he's glomping Aeson*
> 
> Woot! a three-way Glomping!




Man, this is turning into one heck of a Conglomperate.



Aeson said:


> * Glomps Galeros back as we fall to the ground with no support*
> 
> 
> This friday is Good Friday which is a market holiday. That means no work for my team. We have a choice we can come in and do nothing all night or we can take PTO. In the past I choose the PTO but this Friday I'm going in. I'll go in early and leave early. Maybe early enough to hit some bars or clubs around midnight.
> 
> I also found out why our VP was encouraging us to use half of our PTO by June. The CEO wants to cut the time off from 20 to 15 or even 10 days. His reasoning is most are either not using it and selling it back at the end of the year or saving it until December. Both of which costs the company. My boss is hoping that we can use it and show the CEO that we want to keep it. I still have 4 days until I reach the half way point. I'm thinking of going on a trip.




I hope you get to keep your time off. It is nice to be able to take days off every once in a while.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> *Glomps Galeros while he's glomping Aeson*
> 
> Woot! a three-way Glomping!



giggity/goldmoon/whatever the other new word was.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> *Glomps Galeros while he's glomping Aeson*
> 
> Woot! a three-way Glomping!



Giggity


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I hope you get to keep your time off. It is nice to be able to take days off every once in a while.



I hope so too. They've already cut raises out for the year. They cut matching to 401k. All of this is to cut cost. I keep trying to remind myself that I should be happy just to have a job.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Collapses in his chair.

My appeal was granted.  I'm now enrolled in 5 classes this quarter and I'm exhausted as hell after running around getting signatures from different department heads.

Right now my nephews Kung-Fu and Charley (not their real names) and are at my house.  Having two smart hyper-active little 5 and 3 year olds which are allowed to play Call of FREEKEN Duty running around while my 7 year niece and my little brother arguing with each other is driving me crazy.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I hope so too. They've already cut raises out for the year. They cut matching to 401k. All of this is to cut cost. I keep trying to remind myself that I should be happy just to have a job.




Oi, I am dreading having to look for a job. I am not very good with things like job interviews.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Man, this is turning into one heck of a Conglomperate.
> 
> Very punny!
> 
> I hope you get to keep your time off. It is nice to be able to take days off every once in a while.






hafrogman said:


> giggity/goldmoon/whatever the other new word was.




I've been replaced as the new giggity?



Aeson said:


> Giggity




Perhaps........


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Collapses in his chair.
> 
> My appeal was granted.  I'm now enrolled in 5 classes this quarter and I'm exhausted as hell after running around getting signatures from different department heads.
> 
> Right now my nephews Kung-Fu and Charley (not their real names) and are at my house.  Having two smart hyper-active little 5 and 3 year olds which are allowed to play Call of FREEKEN Duty running around while my 7 year niece and my little brother arguing with each other is driving me crazy.




Can you kill them all and blame Call of Duty for it?lol


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Collapses in his chair.
> 
> My appeal was granted.  I'm now enrolled in 5 classes this quarter and I'm exhausted as hell after running around getting signatures from different department heads.




Hooray.



> Right now my nephews Kung-Fu and Charley (not their real names) and are at my house.  Having two smart hyper-active little 5 and 3 year olds which are allowed to play Call of FREEKEN Duty running around while my 7 year niece and my little brother arguing with each other is driving me crazy.




Ohh, that must be tiring. I never could deal with little kids very well.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Oi, I am dreading having to look for a job. I am not very good with things like job interviews.



I don't interview well either. I lucked into this one. My cousin got me the job and he holds it over my head when he can.lol


Goldmoon said:


> I've been replaced as the new giggity?



I believe it.



Goldmoon said:


> Perhaps........



I'm making progress with this one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Oi, I am dreading having to look for a job. I am not very good with things like job interviews.



I hate them... only been on mock ones though (due to the family business).  I did learn one thing in my career dev. class.  On a job interview NEVE#R bring up politics (even if the job deals with politics) unless they bring it up first.



Goldmoon said:


> I've been replaced as the new giggity?.



Perhaps. 



Aeson said:


> Can you kill them all and blame Call of Duty for it?lol




My little brother and I are evenly matched.  He is a sneaky bastard and is quick to the draw and fast at the trigger, and several other western sayings.  However, I tend to be good at a range with a sniper rifle (if given enough time to aim and pull off a head shots).  From the looks of it Kung Fu (which is the gamer of the two) tends to be a run around and die / kamikaze type.  I should also add that Kung-Fu and Charley are half Vietnamexicans (or it is vietnatinos?).


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I hate them... only been on mock ones though (due to the family business).  I did learn one thing in my career dev. class.  On a job interview NEVE#R bring up politics (even if the job deals with politics) unless they bring it up first.




Hehe, not like I would ever bring it up anyways.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Hooray.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, that must be tiring. I never could deal with little kids very well.




Me either, I'm not the mommy type.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Hehe, not like I would ever bring it up anyways.




Heh heh.  Let me tell you, that mock interview was funny.  I brought in a web design posting for a liberal magazine which was all about increasing government communications and new technology integration so I acted like the biggest Obama Supporter and regurgitated many things obama said about government transparency and what not.   I think I deserved an academy award since I sure fulled the interviewer.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I've been replaced as the new giggity?



Not really replaced, as the two "New Giggity"s both popped up around the same time.

Phuzzle!  That was it.  That was the other word.

*ahem*

giggity/goldmoon/phuzzle


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Me either, I'm not the mommy type.




And I am not the fathering type, but I think we already established this.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Not really replaced, as the two "New Giggity"s both popped up around the same time.
> 
> Phuzzle! That was it. That was the other word.
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> giggity/goldmoon/phuzzle




Giguzzlemoon?



Galeros said:


> And I am not the fathering type, but I think we already established this.




We did indeed!


----------



## Aeson

I've been told that I'm good with kids and could make a good dad. I don't know if I want kids full time. I'm ok with them in doses then give them back to the parents.lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> And I am not the fathering type, but I think we already established this.




But are you the budding type?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> But are you the budding type?




HAHAHA.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Giguzzlemoon?



The problem with using that is that the phrase "Giguzzlemoon" is, in itself, giguzzlemoon.

I.e. "I'd like to giguzzle your moon, IYKWIMAITYD"


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Evening all.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> The problem with using that is that the phrase "Giguzzlemoon" is, in itself, giguzzlemoon.
> 
> I.e. "I'd like to giguzzle your moon, IYKWIMAITYD"




Hmmmmm, I'll get Rebecca right on that when she comes home.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bold or Stupid said:


> Evening all.




Evening.



Goldmoon said:


> Hmmmmm, I'll get Rebecca right on that when she comes home.




Giguzzlemoon!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Hmmmmm, I'll get Rebecca right on that when she comes home.




I take it she likes salad.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Hmmmmm, I'll get Rebecca right on that when she comes home.



Ya really know how to hurt a guy.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

It's nice to see high brow conversation round here 

*Glomps Galeros*


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I take it she likes salad.








Aeson said:


> Ya really know how to hurt a guy.




Awww.

*Hugs Aeson*



Bold or Stupid said:


> *Glomps Galeros*




*Is Glomped*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bold or Stupid said:


> It's nice to see high brow conversation round here




Sophistication is what we do best.....  giggity. Giguzzlemoon.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> Sophistication is what we do best.....  giggity. Giguzzlemoon.




Hivers do everything best. just sometimes they don't want to.

*Bounces*


----------



## Goldmoon

You know, this is what a housewife must feel like. I sit in Rebecca's room all day while she's at work.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> You know, this is what a housewife must feel like. I sit in Rebecca's room all day while she's at work.




Yeah but most housewives would be watching Oprah and not field stripping an assault rifle or a shot gun.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah but most housewives would be watching Oprah and not field stripping an assault rifle or a shot gun.




True...


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> You know, this is what a housewife must feel like. I sit in Rebecca's room all day while she's at work.




I know the feeling.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> You know, this is what a housewife must feel like. I sit in Rebecca's room all day while she's at work.




In your case I'd be glad to be not working...


----------



## Goldmoon

Bold or Stupid said:


> In your case I'd be glad to be not working...




I'm bored actually.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I'm bored actually.



Even with us around? Well you're about to get even more bored. I have to get ready for work.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Even with us around? Well you're about to get even more bored. I have to get ready for work.




Noooooooooooooo!!!!!! Do not leave us!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Even with us around? Well you're about to get even more bored. I have to get ready for work.




I just need a physical outlet is all.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I just need a physical outlet is all.




*Points to his face*

You can beat me up!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> *Points to his face*
> 
> You can beat me up!




Awww, I'd never do that. *glomps Galeros*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Noooooooooooooo!!!!!! Do not leave us!



I have to. 


Goldmoon said:


> I just need a physical outlet is all.



I'd be happy to help with that if I could. I can but you won't let me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Awww, I'd never do that. *glomps Galeros*








Aeson said:


> I have to.




*Sniffs*

Farewell for now. Go, Brave Warrior, but please return to us.


----------



## Goldmoon

Now I'm all alone....Maybe Ill do laundry.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Now I'm all alone....Maybe Ill do laundry.




I am here. ENWorld is just reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaalllly sllloooooooowwww right now.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I am here. ENWorld is just reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaalllly sllloooooooowwww right now.




Its OK, I need to go get something done anyway. I'll talk to you all later.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Its OK, I need to go get something done anyway. I'll talk to you all later.




I just took some Nyquil because my nose has been stuffy and runny all day. So, I will be heading out now so I do  not fall asleep at my computer.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> I'm feeling left out.



Well, if you really want to be victim to my happy moment, I'll send you an email...


Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah but most housewives would be watching Oprah and not field stripping an assault rifle or a shot gun.






Ow... my ribs...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ello rat!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Ello rat!




Where!?


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know what I'd love to see?  Cthulhu vs Godzilla vs Cloverfield.  Course, we all know who will win.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive!




Damnit! Past three mornings I've checked if he'd updated the comic, and now that I didn't bother, he did... 

I love that comic, it's so non-euclidian...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Damnit! Past three mornings I've checked if he'd updated the comic, and now that I didn't bother, he did...
> 
> I love that comic, it's so non-euclidian...




Google Reader is your friend

Anyway off to do other things today (yay holiday)  I hope there are some decent waves somewhere today.

nonsequiter, I am considering buying a fire resistant suit for general, it is getting nasty in there again.

Later Hive!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You know what I'd love to see?  Cthulhu vs Godzilla vs Cloverfield.  Course, we all know who will win.




Yes. Mothra will come searing from the sky and eat all, but then King Kong throws a plane at it crushing it, only to be disintegrated by a giant laser-beam from a flying saucer which is flown by alien-werewolf-pirates, but then the zombie-robots blow up their ship. Fortunately the Space-Samurai with their Laser-Katanas will save the day, though in truth they are vampires...


 I'm afraid of myself... I believe that would make a pretty good monster flick...


----------



## Aeson

If my plans for my brief vacation falls through then I may plan to come visit a hiver or 2. It has to be someone in the lower 48 states because I don't have a passport, the time or the money for an overseas trip. It'll also have to be someone I haven't met yet. Someone that can take me to get drunk or to college parties.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> If my plans for my brief vacation falls through then I may plan to come visit a hiver or 2. It has to be someone in the lower 48 states because I don't have a passport, the time or the money for an overseas trip. It'll also have to be someone I haven't met yet. Someone that can take me to get drunk or to college parties.




Well, phoey!...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well, phoey!...



 You I either want to get a phone number or call on Skype. I'd like to hear what you sound like.

Maybe I'll plan a trip to Europe next year. We can meet up with the England hivers and have a blast.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You I either want to get a phone number or call on Skype. I'd like to hear what you sound like.
> 
> Maybe I'll plan a trip to Europe next year. We can meet up with the England hivers and have a blast.




I don't use Skype, and do you know the fees for talking overseas? It costs more to the receiver on this end than normally phoning to someone on the same country. I learned that the hard way when my GF was in london for 3 months .


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I don't use Skype, and do you know the fees for talking overseas? It costs more to the receiver on this end than normally phoning to someone on the same country. I learned that the hard way when my GF was in london for 3 months .



 For me to call overseas it shouldn't cost you. Is that some odd Finland thing? 

How about chatting through Xbox? Is that possible?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> For me to call overseas it shouldn't cost you. Is that some odd Finland thing?



It does. I think it's something with the finnish cell-phone operators. They all have the overseas receiving fee...


> How about chatting through Xbox? Is that possible?



That is possible. You just need to get the box and gold live-account


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> It does. I think it's something with the finnish cell-phone operators. They all have the overseas receiving fee...
> 
> That is possible. You just need to get the box and gold live-account



I have an Xbox. I just need to get the account.

 Or maybe an instant messenger like MSN or Yahoo. They're free video chats. 

I wonder how hard it would be to go visit goldmoon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'd hate to be Clones 2 and 3.... Sven's ttack was awesome... hehe heh especially since I decided to treat it as two head slaps instead of a grapple.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I wonder how hard it would be to go visit goldmoon.




Next to impossible 

I've a couple friends on peacekeeping duty, and it's nearly impossible to get to even talk to them, so I imagine someone on "black ops" squad would be quite a lot harder to reach...

Anyways, I just checked the fees on speaking overseas. Normally I pay 0.08€/min for calling someone. Receiving a phonecall from US costs 1.7€/min...
That's 20 times the cost . And I don't even know what it would cost for the caller, but I imagine it would be even more...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I have an Xbox. I just need to get the account.
> .




Only 50 bux for a year man.  Do it!


That reminds me...  I need to kill a certain rat some time soon.    (Everytime Ginnel logs on xbox live he leaves 30 minutes before I get on).


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Only 50 bux for a year man.  Do it!
> 
> 
> That reminds me...  I need to kill a certain rat some time soon.    (Everytime Ginnel logs on xbox live he leaves 30 minutes before I get on).




I haven't even been online ever since I kicked your donkey last time . I should buy some DL-points so I can DL some of those alt costumes. I did get the women pack, but I really want to get the pack with alts to Guile etc.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You were lucky that my connection sucked donkey.  If I was able to press a button without waiting 5 seconds for the animation to start, I've could have ultimate combo-ed yer butt.    Then again, I haven't played street fighter since I got CoD:WaW so yer lucky. 

The wierd thing is that CoD's connection is so much better then SF even though the server has to keep track of more information.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You were lucky that my connection sucked donkey.  If I was able to press a button without waiting 5 seconds for the animation to start, I've could have ultimate comboed yer butt.    Then again, IU haven't played street fighter since I got CoD:WaW so yer lucky.




Haven't played it either. I did get a match with my friend on saturday, and actually learned to do the ultimate combo for Ken, but that's pretty much the only time I've played since our last match.

Even on saturday, our matches consisted mostly of both slamming High kicks and hits randomly 

It looked pretty awesome when we both had Blanka


----------



## Relique du Madde

The two character's I got to like were El Fuerte and Dan.  Sure dan sucks, but I always get a giggle when I use him in a fight.  Also it's funny seeing El Fuerte run around like a headless chicken.


----------



## Blackrat

I really can't say which are my faves now. I really like Guile, and I have nostalgic memories for Blanka. I also like Cammy, and the Shadaloo posse is awesome too. I know who I don't like though. Those would be Akuma, C.Viper, Fei Long, Gen and Rose.


----------



## Blackrat

Would you happen to be online about 10 hours from now?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Would you happen to be online about 10 hours from now?




Unfortunately no since I have a noon class.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Unfortunately no since I have a noon class.




Bah... Those can be skipped... 

Well, I'll be around in about 8-14 hours from now...


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Collapses in his chair.
> 
> My appeal was granted. I'm now enrolled in 5 classes this quarter and I'm exhausted as hell after running around getting signatures from different department heads.
> 
> Right now my nephews Kung-Fu and Charley (not their real names) and are at my house. Having two smart hyper-active little 5 and 3 year olds which are allowed to play Call of FREEKEN Duty running around while my 7 year niece and my little brother arguing with each other is driving me crazy.



Woot!! well done relique, not kick this quarters classes asses 


Galeros said:


> Oi, I am dreading having to look for a job. I am not very good with things like job interviews.



Practice, Practice, Practice, apparently. I've been pretty dam good at the whole 2 interviews I've been to, just gotta know what they're looking for in an employee and have a few ideas of your own about the job, a bit of research is definately needed.



Blackrat said:


> Bah... Those can be skipped...
> 
> Well, I'll be around in about 8-14 hours from now...



*sets his alarm*

*moves his mouth out of synch with the voice*
Now rat you will see the true power of a Street Fighter
*strikes a pose*

--------------------------

New improved Ginnel, just add sleep!!!

It was stopping and starting last night but it was better

my pattern is has gone 
Sun 1
Mon 1
Tue 3
Wed 5-6 (between the hours of 9pm and 7am)

Happy now


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> *sets his alarm*
> 
> *moves his mouth out of synch with the voice*
> Now rat you will see the true power of a Street Fighter
> *strikes a pose*




Ooh. Coolio! Lets say I connect in when Star Trek: Enterprise ends, that'll be about 19:45 finnish time, so that's about 17:45 british time...


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Ooh. Coolio! Lets say I connect in when Star Trek: Enterprise ends, that'll be about 19:45 finnish time, so that's about 17:45 british time...



No problemo!!

I'm hovering around 1500pts in the ranked matches with sagat as my clear favourite of choice, I've had at least 3 sweary messages from people after I've beaten them with him.

But I can play at least a bit with all of the characters except Gen, he just bores me.
Nothing pleases me more than kicking the carp out of someone with Dan or Rose


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> No problemo!!
> 
> I'm hovering around 1500pts in the ranked matches with sagat as my clear favourite of choice, I've had at least 3 sweary messages from people after I've beaten them with him.
> 
> But I can play at least a bit with all of the characters except Gen, he just bores me.
> Nothing pleases me more than kicking the carp out of someone with Dan or Rose




Same rules I had with Relique? Random character, but if it gives one you really really really don't like you can reroll.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Same rules I had with Relique? Random character, but if it gives one you really really really don't like you can reroll.



Yupyup sounds good to me, its generally what I do in friendly fights


----------



## Blackrat

You'll prolly kick my donkey regardless . I'm not very good... But I did best Relique with my supreme tactic of smashing buttons randomly


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> You'll prolly kick my donkey regardless . I'm not very good... But I did best Relique with my supreme tactic of smashing buttons randomly



Possibly 

I'll get my brother to have a go too, he's not quite up to my skill level yet


----------



## Blackrat

Have you got the microphone thingy that plugs to the controller? It's easier to swear to you than writing with the controller


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Have you got the microphone thingy that plugs to the controller? It's easier to swear to you than writing with the controller



Why yes I do Mr Rat, yes I do 


-----------------


Thinking of picking up PHB 2 tonight or at least getting my brother to do so


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Why yes I do Mr Rat, yes I do




Good... I can speak to you with my horrible finnish accent... 

I do indian accent better though...


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Good... I can speak to you with my horrible finnish accent...
> 
> I do indian accent better though...



When someone fails to do an accent and wanders around the place, a friend of mine Tuesday night introduced me to the term, my accent ended up call centre


----------



## Blackrat

I'm a pretty good at changing my speech patterns actually. My highschool teacher was amazed to learn that I could speak different finnish dialects confusingly well. So much that I've often been confused to be from certain parts of the country when I start talking with someone who actually is from those areas, as I instinctively start talking with their dialects . My english ain't nearly as good though...


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> If my plans for my brief vacation falls through then I may plan to come visit a hiver or 2. It has to be someone in the lower 48 states because I don't have a passport, the time or the money for an overseas trip. It'll also have to be someone I haven't met yet. Someone that can take me to get drunk or to college parties.




Oi, sorry but that is not me. I do live in the lower 48 states, but I do not drink or go to parties.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Could people please spend more time talking about playing the game instead of discussing whether D&D is serious business, WotC is still important, RPG or D&D 4 is failing or whatever nonsense else? 

I am not really here to talk about business practice or legalese. I want to have fun with the game, and I want to read about tricks, cool stories, interesting questions on how to make the game even more enjoyable and all the good stuff!



[/RANT]


----------



## Blackrat

I hear you master wizard. I haven't even checked the General Discussion today 'cause of what I saw there yesterday...

Had a good tournament with Ginnel just now . He beat me senseless, but it was fun....


----------



## Blackrat

Relique, Aeson, you know what I mean when I post this:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1F5BLLFAeM]YouTube - Mary MacGregor - Torn Between Two Lovers[/ame]


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> I hear you master wizard. I haven't even checked the General Discussion today 'cause of what I saw there yesterday...
> 
> Had a good tournament with Ginnel just now . He beat me senseless, but it was fun....



Can't we have a business or outrage discussion forum too 
Meh I've become immune to purile flame wars because ENworld is here to let the Hive exist also I can always read any of the other threads I want to  

Fun fighting


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> Relique, Aeson, you know what I mean when I post this




I have a pretty good idea now too.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Could people please spend more time talking about playing the game instead of discussing whether D&D is serious business, WotC is still important, RPG or D&D 4 is failing or whatever nonsense else?
> 
> I am not really here to talk about business practice or legalese. I want to have fun with the game, and I want to read about tricks, cool stories, interesting questions on how to make the game even more enjoyable and all the good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> [/RANT]




Agreed. I prefer talking about the game as opposed to talking about whether or not X is good for the industry or not.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Can't we have a business or outrage discussion forum too
> Meh I've become immune to purile flame wars because ENworld is here to let the Hive exist also I can always read any of the other threads I want to
> 
> Fun fighting




Compared to other Flame Wars, ENWorld's are pretty tame, not too mention spelled correctly.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Oi, sorry but that is not me. I do live in the lower 48 states, but I do not drink or go to parties.



That was more to get Dog Moon to invite me to some parties. lol


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Could people please spend more time talking about playing the game instead of discussing whether D&D is serious business, WotC is still important, RPG or D&D 4 is failing or whatever nonsense else?
> 
> I am not really here to talk about business practice or legalese. I want to have fun with the game, and I want to read about tricks, cool stories, interesting questions on how to make the game even more enjoyable and all the good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> [/RANT]



I don't get it either but if its what they want to talk about I'm going to stop them. I just choose not to read it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> That was more to get Dog Moon to invite me to some parties. lol




AESON!!!!!

*Glomps Aeson*

Anyways, I hope you get to go on your vacation.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I don't get it either but if its what they want to talk about I'm going to stop them. I just choose not to read it.




Hehe, it is getting pretty crazy. I mostly ignore it because I am not interested in 4e at all. And I do not buy PDFs, so all this craze over the PDFs is inapplicable to me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Could people please spend more time talking about playing the game instead of discussing whether D&D is serious business, WotC is still important, RPG or D&D 4 is failing or whatever nonsense else?
> 
> I am not really here to talk about business practice or legalese. I want to have fun with the game, and I want to read about tricks, cool stories, interesting questions on how to make the game even more enjoyable and all the good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> [/RANT]




I hear you.  I blame The April Fool's "Joke" and WotC's PDF fiasco for that.  I sort of miss how ENWorld was before 4e was announced.  You know when EnWorld's rpg discussion was about tinkering with the rules and having fun.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I hear you.  I blame The April Fool's "Joke" and WotC's PDF fiasco for that.  I sort of miss how ENWorld was before 4e was announced.  You know when EnWorld's rpg discussion was about tinkering with the rules and having fun.




Yup, now it is mostly about Legal stuff dealing with RPGs, and the occasional Hasbro business memo.


----------



## Relique du Madde

SSssoooo... who won?  The rat or the cat?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> That was more to get Dog Moon to invite me to some parties. lol




What happens in Vegas.....  giggity phuzzle gogguzzle


----------



## Wereserpent

I am not even really interested in DnD anymore really, at least I am not interested in 4E. I do still like 3.5 and I am really interested in Pathfinder. I do enjoy Worldbuilding, but I am more interested in running in Dragonlance if I was going to use DnD to run a setting. I find I like to take an existing setting, and add elements I like to it rather than creating a whole new world.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's wierd.  My current portfolio class has a lot of people who should have already did portfolio in it.  The teacher was surprised to see me and several others in the class.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> It's wierd.  My current portfolio class has a lot of people who should have already did portfolio in it.  The teacher was surprised to see me and several others in the class.




Meaning that they should have already taken the class?


----------



## Wereserpent

Another thing about playing in an established setting, say The Wheel of Time for example. I would ideally like to have it so the PCs do not play second fiddle to the protagonists of the novels. So, I would have it turn out that the Big Bad of the novels is REALLY being manipulated by someone else, so the PCs are dealing with The Man Behind The Man - Television Tropes & Idioms. Or in The Wheel of Time's case, The Man behind the Dark One.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I am not even really interested in DnD anymore really, at least I am not interested in 4E. I do still like 3.5 and I am really interested in Pathfinder. I do enjoy Worldbuilding, but I am more interested in running in Dragonlance if I was going to use DnD to run a setting. I find I like to take an existing setting, and add elements I like to it rather than creating a whole new world.




For me, I've become an M&M player.   I love the freedom that M&M gives.  I love how it streamlines the D20 system and adds the point based gaming onto it successfully (as much as I loved GoO, BESM d20 and SaS d20 sucked).

I personally wish that True20 was loved by more people since True20 would be a nice substitute for standard d20, but alas, True20 is not even a blip on 
EnWorld.  Thankfully, GR created enough material for M&M that I think it now could easily be used to do anything that True20 and DnD was able to do (save for Monty Haul adventuring).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Meaning that they should have already taken the class?




Yup, since we're so far along at the school that after we finish portfolio we have to start getting ready for portfolio 2 (the final class you have to take at AI).


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Yup, since we're so far along at the school that after we finish portfolio we have to start getting ready for portfolio 2 (the final class you have to take at AI).




I am a Junior and I still need to pass College Algebra...my record with it has been less than stellar.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Another thing about playing in an established setting, say The Wheel of Time for example. I would ideally like to have it so the PCs do not play second fiddle to the protagonists of the novels. So, I would have it turn out that the Big Bad of the novels is REALLY being manipulated by someone else, so the PCs are dealing with The Man Behind The Man - Television Tropes & Idioms. Or in The Wheel of Time's case, The Man behind the Dark One.




That's why I never liked Dragon Lance or Forgotten Realms.  Every time I played in Dragon Lance our characters were basically supporting character to the heroes of the lance.  Then in Forgotten Realms there is the disconnect of having powerful NPCs around and wondering, WTF does Eliminster need us to do this adventure when all he has to do is Scry ----> ------>Haste-----> Teliport-----> Epic Fireball ----> Teliport  his way out of the situation?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> For me, I've become an M&M player.   I love the freedom that M&M gives.  I love how it streamlines the D20 system and adds the point based gaming onto it successfully (as much as I loved GoO, BESM d20 and SaS d20 sucked).
> 
> I personally wish that True20 was loved by more people since True20 would be a nice substitute for standard d20, but alas, True20 is not even a blip on
> EnWorld.  Thankfully, GR created enough material for M&M that I think it now could easily be used to do anything that True20 and DnD was able to do (save for Monty Haul adventuring).




I like 3.5, because despite what some people here say, I find it very easy to modify on the fly, and I like all of the crunch. Pathfinder is looking like it is going to be like 3.5, but even better, so I might pick it up when it comes out.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I am a Junior and I still need to pass College Algebra...my record with it has been less than stellar.




I have a class like that.  It's Digital Identity Design.  In that class we have to make a new logo for a business do rudimentary marketing research on it then set up a style guide website.   Layout/design is my weak point so unfortunately the last part of the class is where i usually vanish.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> That's why I never liked Dragon Lance or Forgotten Realms.  Every time I played in Dragon Lance our characters were basically supporting character to the heroes of the lance.  Then in Forgotten Realms there is the disconnect of having powerful NPCs around and wondering, WTF does Eliminster need us to do this adventure when all he has to do is Scry ----> ------>Haste-----> Teliport-----> Epic Fireball ----> Teliport  his way out of the situation?




I like DL, because in the current time all of the major NPCs from the original novels are gone and there is a whole new world to adventure in. It is very easy to make up an epic adventure and not have to worry about your characters playing second best.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I have a class like that.  It's Digital Identity Design.  In that class we have to make a new logo for a business do rudimentary marketing research on it then set up a style guide website.   Layout/design is my weak point so unfortunately the last part of the class is where i usually vanish.




Yeah, it really sucks having to take a class multiple times. I have dropped College Algebra twice, and failed it once. Math is not my strongest subject.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am also not too great at Foreign Languages. I took Japanese in High School, it was fun, and I can still read Hiragana and Katakana, and understand a few words, but Kanji have completely faded from my memory. I tried taking Sign Language last semester, but I do not have the dexterity for it. I am going to take Spanish next semester, but that will probably be difficult too. I just can not wrap my head around other languages.

I am also bad at writing papers, I can not write a good essay at all. 

There is not much I am good at. Oh well.


----------



## Goldmoon

I can't wait to play D&D again!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I can't wait to play D&D again!




Me either, as long as it is 3.5.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Me either, as long as it is 3.5.




Agreed!


----------



## Wereserpent

Pathfinder looks interesting to me because from what I read on the forums it improves upon an already good system. The setting looks interesting too, but I would probably use the system to run a Dragonlance game.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Agreed!




Hehehe, ahhh man I wish I had a group right now. I have so many fond memories.

I also like it when I am DMing and everything falls into place perfectly. The best two adventures I ever ran were the first of their respective campaigns. The first adventure I ever ran was awesome. It involved a Tinker Gnome and his underground laboratory. The second awesome adventure kicked off another campaign, what was really cool was that I winged the entire thing, and it turned out great. Everyone in the group was firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Hehehe, ahhh man I wish I had a group right now. I have so many fond memories.
> 
> I also like it when I am DMing and everything falls into place perfectly. The best two adventures I ever ran were the first of their respective campaigns. The first adventure I ever ran was awesome. It involved a Tinker Gnome and his underground laboratory. The second awesome adventure kicked off another campaign, what was really cool was that I winged the entire thing, and it turned out great. Everyone in the group was firing on all cylinders.




The last character I played was a halfling Outrider. He was so cool.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> Good movie... at least the parts I seen of it.
> 
> The only sci-fi setting I've done in the past was sort of like Outlaw Star.




I guess the closest we've gotten is a friend of mine who got his just-finished campaign from several Rush songs....


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> The last character I played was a halfling Outrider. He was so cool.




When was that if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> When was that if you do not mind me asking?




December 2007


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> December 2007




Ah cool.

The last character I played was a Human Barbarian in the Summer of 2007. He ended up killing the Big Bad of the campaign.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I am going to bed now. BAI BEE.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros and Goldmoon, if I cn get you both here in Georgia I'll make sure you have a game. I know enough gamers that it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Phaezen

Count me as someone who is also tired of edition war threads and snide comments and what not.

What has really been annoying me the past few days is people sniping with edition war comments in response to Dave Arneson Memorial Threads and Blogs.

As a side note, I play & DM4e, I play 3.5, I play C&C, I will play Pathfinder, I am running a Red Box game this afternoon.  I also play & run CoC, Shadowrun, WoD, nWoD, any other system that looks interesting.

/Rant

So, now that that is over, how is everyone doing this Easter weekend?


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> The last character I played was a halfling Outrider. He was so cool.




I hope I get to play my wardog mounted halfling Paladin/Cavalier/Outrider oneday...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Count me as someone who is also tired of edition war threads and snide comments and what not.
> 
> <snip>
> As a side note, I play & DM4e, I play 3.5, I play C&C, I will play Pathfinder, I am running a Red Box game this afternoon.  I also play & run CoC, Shadowrun, WoD, nWoD, any other system that looks interesting.




Brand Loyalty is the death of Dungeons and Dragons.  People should stop focusing on edition numbers and focus on the experience itself.


> So, now that that is over, how is everyone doing this Easter weekend?



I'm doing alright.  How about you?


----------



## Aeson

My job is either stressful or boring with almost nothing in between. I'm experiencing both tonight. I want to scream, punch something, hire a hooker, smoke a pack, drink a bottle or 2 of the hardest stuff I can find. Maybe do all of them at the same frakking time.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Brand Loyalty is the death of Dungeons and Dragons.  People should stop focusing on edition numbers and focus on the experience itself.



QFT



> I'm doing alright.  How about you?




Doing awesomely, prepping to run some people through the introductory adventure the '83 red box DM's booklet this afternoon in a mini tribute to Dave & Gary. 

All of the participants started playing with either 3rd or 4th ed, so I am introducing them a bit of the hobby's history.  It is also an adventure I have run for many people over the years to introduce the game.  Ah the memories.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> My job is either stressful or boring with almost nothing in between. I'm experiencing both tonight. I want to scream, punch something, hire a hooker, smoke a pack, drink a bottle or 2 of the hardest stuff I can find. Maybe do all of them at the same frakking time.




Oi, I know that feeling.  Had it just yesterday infact when the boss called me in the middle of my leave to come in and do some urgent work that needed doing, which apparently only I could do.

Turns out is was something at least 2 other people in the office could have handled.

Colour me unimpressed.


----------



## Relique du Madde

GR is releasing ultimate power in a pocket edition.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Oi, I know that feeling. Had it just yesterday infact when the boss called me in the middle of my leave to come in and do some urgent work that needed doing, which apparently only I could do.
> 
> Turns out is was something at least 2 other people in the office could have handled.
> 
> Colour me unimpressed.



 It's just not my night. I've made a few mistakes. I'm depressed and upset. Because of that every little thing just gets to me. As it is right now I want to jump out of my skin. 

I'm glad Lent is over. I'm either going to go home and turn on my Xbox or sign up for WoW for a month. I need to put a hurt on something.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> For me, I've become an M&M player.   I love the freedom that M&M gives.  I love how it streamlines the D20 system and adds the point based gaming onto it successfully (as much as I loved GoO, BESM d20 and SaS d20 sucked).




I am considering running a M&M oneshot or so with my group, but I haven't made any final plans yet 

I really enjoy D&D 4, but I don't want to "limit" myself to one game and one genre. Mutants & Masterminds looks like a nice change of pace...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> SSssoooo... who won?  The rat or the cat?




The cat won most of the time...

But the rat got in a few good victories.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am considering running a M&M oneshot or so with my group, but I haven't made any final plans yet
> 
> I really enjoy D&D 4, but I don't want to "limit" myself to one game and one genre. Mutants & Masterminds looks like a nice change of pace...




The three things you have to know about M&M are: 1) It is possible to one shot people in M&M. 2) "Debuffers" tend to suck when put up against min/maxers. 3) Combats can go long if people roll well.


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am considering running a M&M oneshot or so with my group, but I haven't made any final plans yet
> 
> I really enjoy D&D 4, but I don't want to "limit" myself to one game and one genre. Mutants & Masterminds looks like a nice change of pace...




Limiting yourself makes life bland.  And not only in roleplaying, but in most things really.

Challenge to the hive, do one thing this month you normally wouldn't do 

Long live diversity.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Challenge to the hive, do one thing this month you normally wouldn't do
> 
> Long live diversity.




Giggity


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Giggity



You have a girlfriend thus you should already get to do that. I on the other hand have been trying with little success. I think I'll need to find something else I don't do.

Maybe I'll start kicking old people and biting children.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> You have a girlfriend thus you should already get to do that. I on the other hand have been trying with little success. I think I'll need to find something else I don't do.
> 
> Maybe I'll start kicking old people and biting children.



Sounds like a plan.

Not a good one, and I am not sure that's what Phaezen imagined would happen, but hey, nothing is perfect.

---

For a totally different topic: I also like the _Terminator: Sarah Connor Chronicles _soundtrack. Bear McCreary rocks.


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> Compared to other Flame Wars, ENWorld's are pretty tame, not too mention spelled correctly.



spelt correctly 


Relique du Madde said:


> SSssoooo... who won? The rat or the cat?



Ahh this gets answered below somewhere by rat


Relique du Madde said:


> For me, I've become an M&M player. I love the freedom that M&M gives. I love how it streamlines the D20 system and adds the point based gaming onto it successfully (as much as I loved GoO, BESM d20 and SaS d20 sucked).
> 
> I personally wish that True20 was loved by more people since True20 would be a nice substitute for standard d20, but alas, True20 is not even a blip on
> EnWorld. Thankfully, GR created enough material for M&M that I think it now could easily be used to do anything that True20 and DnD was able to do (save for Monty Haul adventuring).



I'm happy enough to believe any system can be adjusted to fit any setting



Galeros said:


> Me either, as long as it is 3.5.





Goldmoon said:


> Agreed!



3.5 4e whatever as long as I'm roleplaying with friends (although 4th Edition has really clicked over the last few weeks playing, we're doing all the roleplayey stuff we've done in the past together with memorable fights, which don't seem like a slugfest anymore)


Phaezen said:


> Count me as someone who is also tired of edition war threads and snide comments and what not.
> 
> What has really been annoying me the past few days is people sniping with edition war comments in response to Dave Arneson Memorial Threads and Blogs.
> 
> As a side note, I play & DM4e, I play 3.5, I play C&C, I will play Pathfinder, I am running a Red Box game this afternoon. I also play & run CoC, Shadowrun, WoD, nWoD, any other system that looks interesting.
> 
> /Rant
> 
> So, now that that is over, how is everyone doing this Easter weekend?



 yupyup

I'm feeling even better today after another nights sleep!! 


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am considering running a M&M oneshot or so with my group, but I haven't made any final plans yet
> 
> I really enjoy D&D 4, but I don't want to "limit" myself to one game and one genre. Mutants & Masterminds looks like a nice change of pace...



The only bugger I find about M&M is the character creation


Blackrat said:


> The cat won most of the time...
> 
> But the rat got in a few good victories.



Ah yeah there it was


Phaezen said:


> Limiting yourself makes life bland. And not only in roleplaying, but in most things really.
> 
> Challenge to the hive, do one thing this month you normally wouldn't do
> 
> Long live diversity.



Hmm challenge Hive thats a good plan so 10th of May I've got to have tried something new, I could try looking for a job while I've already got one or I cold start running again or go to the theatre hmm I'll have to think on that one, or even preplan a few adventures to run a campaign (I normally wing it)


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Galeros and Goldmoon, if I cn get you both here in Georgia I'll make sure you have a game. I know enough gamers that it shouldn't be too hard.




Awwwww.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> spelt correctly




Gah!

Well, I said the Flame Wars were, not my posts.


----------



## Ginnel

Ok guys I'm in need of help

What do I eat tonight??!!?!?!?

It will be take out though, I have the choices of chinese, curry, chip shop (which include kebab meat) I think we also have a thai and a Bangladeshi restaurant on the road oh and Pizza 

by the by in england we've got our Easter Bank holiday weekend meaning quite a few workplaces including mine have Good Friday off and the following Monday 
Good stuff!


----------



## Ginnel

Hmm also gonna write an adventure this weekend, deciding between 3 though Star Wars one shot set during the clone wars, D&D planescape campaign start or a Cthulu one shot set in 1920's chicago


----------



## Aeson

I have to explain to my boss why I've been on the internet over 11 hours this week. 

how do I explain that the job is boring and I need something to keep me from going insane? Or how the job can be stressful at times and I need a break without leaving my desk?(which I do when I can.) 

I'm nervous about this.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:


> I have to explain to my boss why I've been on the internet over 11 hours this week.
> 
> how do I explain that the job is boring and I need something to keep me from going insane? Or how the job can be stressful at times and I need a break without leaving my desk?(which I do when I can.)
> 
> I'm nervous about this.



Research? hoh:


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I have to explain to my boss why I've been on the internet over 11 hours this week.
> 
> how do I explain that the job is boring and I need something to keep me from going insane? Or how the job can be stressful at times and I need a break without leaving my desk?(which I do when I can.)
> 
> I'm nervous about this.



Hmm just glad they haven't checked mine though I have cut down a lot, hmm you might be lucky they've only checked the week with 11 hours, can't you blag you left the window open. 
It might be bad to lie but say you were waiting for a message about a friend/relative you were really stressed about so you checked in every now and then just changing windows.
Depends how deep they are checking whether they'd bite on that or not.

Worst comes to the worst tell the truth, the problem should only come if its been affecting your work.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:


> Research? hoh:



I'm sure they can tell what I'm looking at as well as how long. While some of my time is spent on news and wikipedia not all of it is. 

I don't have enough work to keep me busy the whole night. I've even thought of asking if I could help the associate support team to have more things to do. 

I think this is a warning that I'll need to cut my usage but I'm still worried that I can lose my job. This is the best job I've had and I don't want to lose it for something like this. It does NOT impact my productivity. I do NOT let it interfere with getting my job done.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Hmm just glad they haven't checked mine though I have cut down a lot, hmm you might be lucky they've only checked the week with 11 hours, can't you blag you left the window open.
> It might be bad to lie but say you were waiting for a message about a friend/relative you were really stressed about so you checked in every now and then just changing windows.
> Depends how deep they are checking whether they'd bite on that or not.
> 
> Worst comes to the worst tell the truth, the problem should only come if its been affecting your work.



In his email he mentioned that some times we might leave the browser open and it looks like we've been on when we actually haven't. He's giving me an excuse in his email. Some times that is true.

Waiting to hear from friends that I can only talk to online is what I do sometimes. I just don't think that will be enough of a reason.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> In his email he mentioned that some times we might leave the browser open and it looks like we've been on when we actually haven't. He's giving me an excuse in his email. Some times that is true.
> 
> Waiting to hear from friends that I can only talk to online is what I do sometimes. I just don't think that will be enough of a reason.




Well it seems like he's decided conciously or sub-conciously to give you a life line, it looks like a typical management slap on the wrist now when you're in there your plan is to say you left the browser on and then try and change the focus of the conversation into wanting to attain more responsibility at work, could actually work out well for you, not that in any way shape or form I'd like to be in that situation myself but still.

------------

Hmm chinese curry and chips maybe hmmmm


----------



## Wereserpent

I hope that they do not get mad at you Aeson. I really do not know what advice I can give you though.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Well it seems like he's decided conciously or sub-conciously to give you a life line, it looks like a typical management slap on the wrist now when you're in there your plan is to say you left the browser on and then try and change the focus of the conversation into wanting to attain more responsibility at work, could actually work out well for you, not that in any way shape or form I'd like to be in that situation myself but still.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Hmm chinese curry and chips maybe hmmmm



Then should I admit to how little work I have to do? 

I do see the weirdness in turning to folks on the internet about my internet use. This fact has not gone unnoticed.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I hope that they do not get mad at you Aeson. I really do not know what advice I can give you though.



It's keeping me up. I should be in bed asleep but I can't stop worrying about this. I won't be able to sleep.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> It's keeping me up. I should be in bed asleep but I can't stop worrying about this. I won't be able to sleep.






I would try and go to sleep if I were you. Being tired is not going to help when you have to go to work.

If you have to cut back on time spent online at work, then maybe you could find a book series you like to read. So you could read at work instead of being online. I like having you here, but I do not want you to lose your job.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I would try and go to sleep if I were you. Being tired is not going to help when you have to go to work.
> 
> If you have to cut back on time spent online at work, then maybe you could find a book series you like to read. So you could read at work instead of being online. I like having you here, but I do not want you to lose your job.



We don't have any work to do tonight. I have a choice to either use my paid time off or go in and do nothing. The plan was to go in early and hang out watching movies. I don't know if that's a good idea or not now.

I do read a bit when I get bored with the internet.lol


----------



## The_Warlock

I don't know what you do at this job Aeson, but if you are frequently waiting for data to arrive, or for other staff to pass on finished product so that you can do your job - and you keep a browser window open to check news and other info sites during those waiting times:

Say So.

Make it clear that you were likely unaware of how long the browser was open while you were waiting for billable work, and once you had work to focus on.

Make it clear that with this information you will also make an effort, when prevented from being able to do productive work due to data delays, to contact your supervisor in search of additional tasks/time prioritization/direction regarding this issue.

Thank your supervisor for bringing this to your attention.


And most importantly, whether they give more tasks, or get data to your more expediently, CUT BACK on the internet at work.

If you are in a large enough company that they have an internet use policy, and monitoring programs, every site you visit has been logged, as has every keystroke of every blog or forum post, every IM message, and every sent email.

Don't make them want to start doing an in-depth search.

That's my advice.


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> I don't know what you do at this job Aeson, but if you are frequently waiting for data to arrive, or for other staff to pass on finished product so that you can do your job - and you keep a browser window open to check news and other info sites during those waiting times:
> 
> Say So.
> 
> Make it clear that you were likely unaware of how long the browser was open while you were waiting for billable work, and once you had work to focus on.
> 
> Make it clear that with this information you will also make an effort, when prevented from being able to do productive work due to data delays, to contact your supervisor in search of additional tasks/time prioritization/direction regarding this issue.
> 
> Thank your supervisor for bringing this to your attention.
> 
> 
> And most importantly, whether they give more tasks, or get data to your more expediently, CUT BACK on the internet at work.
> 
> If you are in a large enough company that they have an internet use policy, and monitoring programs, every site you visit has been logged, as has every keystroke of every blog or foum post, every IM message, and every sent email.
> 
> Don't make them want to start doing an in-depth search.
> 
> That's my advice.



Dam good advice, its what I was going after, but Mr Warlock seems to be quite the eloquent advisor.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> The only bugger I find about M&M is the character creation




True true... which is why you need to really come up with a good plan when making M&M characters that includes a wish list of powers that you want.  At times, it almost is like programming.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> True true... which is why you need to really come up with a good plan when making M&M characters that includes a wish list of powers that you want.  At times, it almost is like programming.




Relique is mai waifu.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> Dam good advice, its what I was going after, but Mr Warlock seems to be quite the eloquent advisor.




Thank you kindly. 

It doesn't hurt, perhaps, that while I work in a small, familial, hierarchically flat company - I know how to use manager speak, and I'm the IT Manager - which is to say, I know exactly how badly I can bone people who aren't as competent or wary with computer systems as myself.

Which the programmer learned to his detriment one day when he accused me of pulling a prank on him. Alas, work is tough when Windows won't boot.


----------



## Aeson

Thanks for the advice.
This is what I'm working with as a response so far.


Thank you for bringing this to my attention. I was unaware of my actual time spent online. I believe much of it has to do with leaving the browser open when I am not actually using it. As Night Operators we sometimes have times when we are waiting for jobs or reports to complete, I will use this time to catch up on the news and other information. Some of my time online is spent preparing to take the A+ exam and looking for classes I can use to further my career here.

I will make every effort to monitor my own usage from this point forward. I do not want to do anything to jeopardize my employment.

There are times at night when I have free time. I spoke with Mark in Associate Support some time back about finding things to do to help them out. I will speak to him again with your approval  about adding more responsibility.


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> Which the programmer learned to his detriment one day when he accused me of pulling a prank on him. Alas, work is tough when Windows won't boot.




Nice

Well time to see what all this fuss about deadwood is  oh and also make my group of japanese school children fight somemore demons claiming their power for their own


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> I know how to use manager speak, and I'm the IT Manager




Sadly, my managerial speak sounds like the guy from Office Space.



Galeros said:


> Relique is mai waifu.




I am your wha?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> This is what I'm working with as a response so far.
> 
> 
> Thank you for bringing this to my attention. I was unaware of my actual time spent online. I believe much of it has to do with leaving the browser open when I am not actually using it. As Night Operators we sometimes have times when we are waiting for jobs or reports to complete, I will use this time to catch up on the news and other information. Some of my time online is spent preparing to take the A+ exam and looking for classes I can use to further my career here.
> 
> I will make every effort to monitor my own usage from this point forward. I do not want to do anything to jeopardize my employment.
> 
> There are times at night when I have free time. I spoke with Mark in Associate Support some time back about finding things to do to help them out. I will speak to him again with your approval  about adding more responsibility.





Not bad, however, you should clean up the final paragraph - don't mention you have free time. 

Ask your supervisor if there are tasks which are available which you could take on to fill the gaps between reports. If you have skills which could help Associate Support, mention that you have them and if assisting that department would be something your supervisor thinks is appropriate.

Don't mention Mark at this time.

If you are going to use a sentence which asks for your supervisors approval (which I wouldn't do in this email), make sure that "With your approval, " is the first part of the sentence, not in the middle or end.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I am your wha?




You are mai waifu.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> I am your wha?




I think he performed a martial arts maneuver that caused you to become married to him.


----------



## Relique du Madde

?!?!

Um... sorry but I don't wear dresses...  The rat does.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> ?!?!
> 
> Um... sorry but I don't wear dresses...  The rat does.




Okay then the Hive is mai waifu.

On an unrelated note, I hate writing papers.

And I am tired.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Not bad, however, you should clean up the final paragraph - don't mention you have free time.
> 
> Ask your supervisor if there are tasks which are available which you could take on to fill the gaps between reports. If you have skills which could help Associate Support, mention that you have them and if assisting that department would be something your supervisor thinks is appropriate.
> 
> Don't mention Mark at this time.
> 
> If you are going to use a sentence which asks for your supervisors approval (which I wouldn't do in this email), make sure that "With your approval, " is the first part of the sentence, not in the middle or end.



This email is coming from the VP. I could speak to my direct supervisor about more things to do. The VP is over Night Operations and Associate Support and that's why I mentioned it. 

AS is our help desk. They do hands on as well as phone support for the company. It's the department I want to move into. The guy I replaced is working with them now. He spends half of his day tying up our loose ends and then the other half working with them. It's a transition spot but he hopes to move on full time with them soon. There is work that I can do like imaging computers or upgrading memory. Things that could be done at night.


----------



## Wereserpent

There is a goldmine of RPG stuff at a Used Book Store near me. I just do not have the money nor space to store it in.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I hate trying to juggle several projects at once.   I'm trying to look for a good tutorial on making 8 bit graphics so I could learn how to make several decent looking space ships so I can skin one of my portfolio projects.  At the ame time I'm looking for an easy origami tutorial (ie making a bat or a skull) so I can present that on monday in my Computer Based Training class, AND several pictures to morph for my motion graphics class.  :<


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I hate trying to juggle several projects at once.   I'm trying to look for a good tutorial on making 8 bit graphics so I could learn how to make several decent looking space ships so I can skin one of my portfolio projects.  At the ame time I'm looking for an easy origami tutorial (ie making a bat or a skull) so I can present that on monday in my Computer Based Training class, AND several pictures to morph for my motion graphics class.  :<




Ugh, that sounds like a pain. As I mentioned earlier, I am terrible at writing papers, but all my classes this semester are nothing but writing papers.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> This email is coming from the VP. I could speak to my direct supervisor about more things to do. The VP is over Night Operations and Associate Support and that's why I mentioned it.
> 
> AS is our help desk. They do hands on as well as phone support for the company. It's the department I want to move into. The guy I replaced is working with them now. He spends half of his day tying up our loose ends and then the other half working with them. It's a transition spot but he hopes to move on full time with them soon. There is work that I can do like imaging computers or upgrading memory. Things that could be done at night.




Got it. Then I would end the response with something akin to:

Next shift, I will speak with (Insert Direct Supervisor's Name) about ways were we can better prioritize my time given workflow. Additionally, I have technical skills which could be helpful to Associate Support during the night shift. I will speak with (IDSN) about the possibility of utilizing those capabilities to fill downtime between (insert normal tasks).

Or something like that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Ugh, that sounds like a pain. As I mentioned earlier, I am terrible at writing papers, but all my classes this semester are nothing but writing papers.





That was the worst thing about being an English major...  Imagine having to do a paper on TS Elliot and Chaucer at the same time at the same time as you writing a paper in a philosophy class that the professor managed to coopt and turn into a feminist diatribe.  Let me tell you, that semester was not fun.


----------



## Aeson

Thank you for bringing this to my attention. I was unaware of my actual time spent online. I believe much of it has to do with leaving the browser open when I am not actually using it. As Night Operators we sometimes have times when we are waiting for jobs or reports to complete, I will use this time to catch up on the news and other information. Some of my time online is spent preparing to take the A+ exam and looking for classes I can use to further my career here.

I will make every effort to monitor my own usage from this point forward. I do not want to do anything to jeopardize my employment.

Tonight I will speak with (Insert Direct Supervisor's Name) about ways we can better prioritize my time given work flow. Additionally, I have technical skills which could be helpful to Associate Support during the night shift. I will speak with (IDSN) about the possibility of utilizing those capabilities to fill downtime between (insert normal tasks).




With the properly inserted names of course.


----------



## The_Warlock

There ya go.


----------



## Aeson

Once that is sent off I need to decide if I'm going to try to get some sleep or not. As I said earlier I wanted to go in early meaning in less than 4 hours from now. I was thinking of taking the PTO tonight but in light of this email I'm not sure I should do that.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> That was the worst thing about being an English major...  Imagine having to do a paper on TS Elliot and Chaucer at the same time at the same time as you writing a paper in a philosophy class that the professor managed to coopt and turn into a feminist diatribe.  Let me tell you, that semester was not fun.




I am taking three English classes and a Philosophy class. My American Literature class has turned into a "American Religious History" class though, and how everything in American history relates back to the Puritans. The arguments the professor makes are good, I just want to groan everytime something relates back to them.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> There ya go.




You've been a big help. Thank you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> You've been a big help. Thank you.




No problem.

And I agree. You're best bet is to go in tonight for your shift, and PROVE you mean what you say. Talk to your supervisor, and stay off the Net for the shift.

Take the PTO on a different night.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> You've been a big help. Thank you.




I wish I could have helped more.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I am taking three English classes and a Philosophy class. My American Literature class has turned into a "American Religious History" class though, and how everything in American history relates back to the Puritans. The arguments the professor makes are good, I just want to groan everytime something relates back to them.




Ugh...  I had a professor that did that which was annoying since the literature span the course of the 1800s - 1920s.   Basically that professor's theory was that the early 1800s was a reaction to the reaction to the Puritans.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> No problem.
> 
> And I agree. You're best bet is to go in tonight for your shift, and PROVE you mean what you say. Talk to your supervisor, and stay off the Net for the shift.
> 
> Take the PTO on a different night.




I sent the reply. We'll see what happens. I'll talk to my manager since he was copied on the original and the reply he knows what's going on. 

I tried calling one of my co workers to see if he got a similar email. I think he spends way more time online than I do.  



Galeros said:


> I wish I could have helped more.



Everyone helped in their own way. You're supportive. Thank you.


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> I wish I could have helped more.



Heh, don't think nothing of stuff like that, you are young padawan, I like to think of life as a great big circly thing, Someone gives me advice, drinks, or does me a favour or whatever then I go and pass that on to someone else when its in my power to, its all


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Ugh...  I had a professor that did that which was annoying since the literature span the course of the 1800s - 1920s.   Basically that professor's theory was that the early 1800s was a reaction to the reaction to the Puritans.




My professor makes the same argument, and I agree with him on it. He has enthusiasm for the subject matter, and I think he is a good teacher. He grades very tough though. I just wanted to read more Literature and not Historical Documents. To be fair, most of early American Lit IS related to Religion.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Everyone helped in their own way. You're supportive. Thank you.








Ginnel said:


> Heh, don't think nothing of stuff like that, you are young padawan, I like to think of life as a great big circly thing, Someone gives me advice, drinks, or does me a favour or whatever then I go and pass that on to someone else when its in my power to, its all




*Puts fluffies on Ginnel*


----------



## Fallen Archon

Today was supposed to be the first day of my three day weekend. The museum told me that they'd need tme to come in and run an update to the security software this morning yesterday. That took a lot longer than I thought it would.

Anyway, whats new in here?


----------



## Wereserpent

Fallen Archon said:


> Today was supposed to be the first day of my three day weekend. The museum told me that they'd need tme to come in and run an update to the security software this morning yesterday. That took a lot longer than I thought it would.
> 
> Anyway, whats new in here?




Well, the Hive is now mai waifu.


----------



## Fallen Archon

Galeros said:


> Well, the Hive is now mai waifu.




Your mai waifu? 

Is that anime talk?


----------



## Wereserpent

Fallen Archon said:


> Your mai waifu?
> 
> Is that anime talk?




No, the Hive is mai waifu.


----------



## Ginnel

Urban Dictionary: mai waifu

Urban dictionary/Galeros translator service


----------



## Relique du Madde

Fallen Archon said:


> Today was supposed to be the first day of my three day weekend. The museum told me that they'd need tme to come in and run an update to the security software this morning yesterday. That took a lot longer than I thought it would.
> 
> Anyway, whats new in here?




Just make sure that the Necronomicon is secure and that the Tablet of Akmenrah is set to the off position.


----------



## Fallen Archon

Galeros said:


> No, the Hive is mai waifu.






Ginnel said:


> Urban Dictionary: mai waifu
> 
> Urban dictionary/Galeros translator service




 So hrm, are the hive and Galeros busy procreating?


----------



## Fallen Archon

Relique du Madde said:


> Just make sure that the Necronomicon is secure and that the Tablet of Akmenrah is set to the off position.




We don't have those there. It's a mineralogical museum.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Then make sure noone steals the Kryptonite astroid.


----------



## Fallen Archon

Relique du Madde said:


> Then make sure noone steals the Kryptonite astroid.




Right. 

Might have to catch a nap before going clubbing tonight.


----------



## Wereserpent

Fallen Archon said:


> So hrm, are the hive and Galeros busy procreating?




No, our relationship is a chaste one.


----------



## Fallen Archon

Galeros said:


> No, our relationship is a chaste one.




Well that's a relief.


----------



## Phaezen

Evening Hive!

Just got home from a ten hour session of Basic D&D.  Fricking awesome time was had by all.

/Boast


----------



## Wereserpent

*Turns into a moeblob*


----------



## megamania

i.m drunk


----------



## megamania

i habven'tm drankmthismmuich since I was eitherm20,or in junior high.


----------



## megamania

Phaezen said:


> Evening Hive!
> 
> Just got home from a ten hour session of Basic D&D.  Fricking awesome time was had by all.
> 
> /Boast




wnat didmypou battle ot face?


----------



## megamania

Fallen Archon said:


> Right.
> 
> Might have to catch a nap before going clubbing tonight.




I haven;y gonmemclunboing sin ce about 10 years ago.  I muiss it.


----------



## megamania

I boyghyrt a 12 pack. I rarelu dribk mor ethan 4 or 5 beers so thgis is new for me .

It is taking effeiortt to puncj the bittoms coirrect6ly.  Still got 3 bweers to go.


----------



## megamania

seems no onre is her eto share a drinbk with.   Buggerfs


----------



## megamania

I'm going tio stay herte unltil I finsisg my 12 pacjk or someone says "hio"


----------



## megamania

Fallen Archon said:


> So hrm, are the hive and Galeros busy procreating?




Huh?1/?!


----------



## megamania

Fallen Archon said:


> Your mai waifu?
> 
> Is that anime talk?




huh"?


----------



## megamania

Fallen Archon said:


> Today was supposed to be the first day of my three day weekend. The museum told me that they'd need tme to come in and run an update to the security software this morning yesterday. That took a lot longer than I thought it would.
> 
> Anyway, whats new in here?




i'm drinki9ngh.  I know itys not the way but itn iusn  shorter than when I go on my doom and glopom  phrase sdo I'm tryinbg alcohol


----------



## megamania

I sneexzed and had to grab the table the com,piuter is on to catch my balance.


I really am drubk.

I'm, at 10 od t te 12 beers npow.  Waiyt until rweach thew 12th beerl


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> I sneexzed and had to grab the table the com,piuter is on to catch my balance.
> 
> 
> I really am drubk.
> 
> I'm, at 10 od t te 12 beers npow.  Waiyt until rweach thew 12th beerl




This reminds me of my father. He took a glass with art and chemical biologu.  He painted the same s5till life over and over as he wa dsrinking.  It beganm as bananas and ended as pujrple bvamnansas with lightenming comibg out of it.   I often wondered if he only drank when doiung than experiment/.


----------



## megamania

rereadingh some of my rewplys I figure I will habe rewrite some of my replues later.   I can barely nake out what i anm saying and just typred them.

Tpp bad nop one os here to tralk weith.  Stpruy of mty life.


----------



## megamania

having my 12 th beer now.  any one aourthere?


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> having my 12 th beer now.  any one aourthere?




Err, I am here.


----------



## megamania

I know I am drink now soince I cam't ffel the beer going down mt throatr as I drink it.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Err, I am here.




ho galeros I ma drinking until drubk.  How am I doing
?


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> ho galeros I ma drinking until drubk.  How am I doing
> ?




I can not understand what you are saying.

I have to go now, I am tired and need to go to bed.


----------



## megamania

I don't understand why peiople drink every weekend,  I thrill is all readu leavingh mre.  I;, driunk based on hard it is for me to ry[pe this and I;'m having mo fun.

Why do peopl,e drinbk until drunbk?


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> I can not understand what you are saying.
> 
> I have to go now, I am tired and need to go to bed.




I am drinking to becom,e ndreubnk.  I am there.  I don't understand the thrill in it.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> I can not understand what you are saying.
> 
> I have to go now, I am tired and need to go to bed.




don;t go!   Everyone leavces when I.m herte.


----------



## megamania

I know I have an unentetresting life and it has notujning fun or edxitoing to it but stay.   I want rto talk.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> No, the Hive is mai waifu.




huh I dontr underdstand


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> I can not understand what you are saying.
> 
> I have to go now, I am tired and need to go to bed.




you don't speask drubnkenese?  For shame.


my head is heavyb and rol.lingh on my shoulde4erfsa I guess I should e gouing But I don't ewqn at to.


Anyone out therew/?


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> you don't speask drubnkenese?  For shame.
> 
> 
> my head is heavyb and rol.lingh on my shoulde4erfsa I guess I should e gouing But I don't ewqn at to.
> 
> 
> Anyone out therew/?




iu WILL TRY TO TYPE TRHIS SLOWLY

mY HERAD IS HEAVY AND ROLLING ON Y SHOULDERS . i GUESS _ SHOULD BE GOUINGH BUT i DONR
'T WANT TO_

WAIT  who piut the caps on?


----------



## megamania

Aeson?  Religue? Rat?     Wher eis evberyone?

Even goldmoppn is absent.

I'm druinkl and want to talk buit everyone is misssing.


----------



## megamania

Antone around?

I;'m npot being mewan anymore.   see I'm happy.     Anyone?


----------



## megamania

I see how it is.  Buy.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mega? I just logged in and saw this after guests left.

Getting drunk lets people who are too self controlled or introverted let go of their inhibition or fears.

But it's not a thrill, unless there is somethng to do, or people to be with.

I don't drink. One, because I don't get drunk. Two, because I find the smell and flavor offensive.

Either way, getting completely sloshing drunk just limits your mental acuity, decision making capabilities, reaction time and reflexes, depresses your emotional state (without some input), relaxes inhibitions, and generally makes a person look foolish. 

I highly recommend you get yourself some water and start drinking it now before you dehydrate yourself, or cause some other negative bodily reaction.


----------



## Relique du Madde

<---  Just got home from work.

Dude, Mega, what's the "occasion?"


----------



## The_Warlock

I think we lost him. It looks like he hit the wrong button and forked the thread...


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, I have a long day ahead of me, tomorrow, and have to get to sleep.

Catch you all later.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Mega? I just logged in and saw this after guests left.
> 
> Getting drunk lets people who are too self controlled or introverted let go of their inhibition or fears.
> 
> But it's not a thrill, unless there is somethng to do, or people to be with.
> 
> I don't drink. One, because I don't get drunk. Two, because I find the smell and flavor offensive.
> 
> Either way, getting completely sloshing drunk just limits your mental acuity, decision making capabilities, reaction time and reflexes, depresses your emotional state (without some input), relaxes inhibitions, and generally makes a person look foolish.
> 
> I highly recommend you get yourself some water and start drinking it now before you dehydrate yourself, or cause some other negative bodily reaction.




I don't drink.  I saw how my dad was when he got drunk and I don't want to risk becoming like that.


----------



## Aeson

I'm thinking of getting drunk. I have some fire water my boss brough back from Columbia. 29% alcohol. I think rubbing alchohol has less than that.lol

I'm going to drink to celebrate being the biggest frak up in my company it seems. When it rains it pours. I also got a bit of a smack down tonight because I sent off faxes Thursday night that I wasn't supposed to. I send the faxes every frakking night unless instructed not to. The email came early early in the morning. I slept all day then went to work. I forgot all about the email. So now it gets added to a list of screw ups that could end up costing me my job. 

I worked half my shift tonight with Associate Support upgrading the anti-virus on computers all over the building. I'm at home now. I'm going to spend the rest of my shift monitoring a couple of jobs remotely.


----------



## Evilhalfling

IVdrink a bit. 
maybe once a month, I have nearly 0 tolerance. 

Tonihght was seder, 4 glasses of wine were manadtory 
2 glasses after that the cops showed up and told us we needed to have a quiter religious celebration. hhehehehehe

according to the various women & gay guys the first cop was yummy. 
btw this group has a rule: no strip seder.  Its really too bad.


----------



## Aeson

Mosal tov to you halfling.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Evilhalfling said:


> IVdrink a bit.
> maybe once a month, I have nearly 0 tolerance.
> 
> Tonihght was seder, 4 glasses of wine were manadtory
> 2 glasses after that the cops showed up and told us we needed to have a quiter religious celebration. hhehehehehe
> 
> according to the various women & gay guys the first cop was yummy.
> btw this group has a rule: no strip seder.  Its really too bad.




Heh heh..  Catholics need to party on Good Friday.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh..  Catholics need to party on Good Friday.




Well, some of us were playing D&D...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Well, some of us were playing D&D...




Yeah but it should be mandatory. You know kind of like Mardi Gras.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah but it should be mandatory. You know kind of like Mardi Gras.




True, true


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hell, I bet you the world would be a nicer place is ALL religions had at least one designated party day a month.  We'll also toss in a party day for the atheists, the agnostics, cultists, and all the people who created their own personal religion.  Only problem is that nothing will ever get done in places like America since there are gazillions of religions here so each day of the year would be a party day for some religion, but still, the world would be a nicer place (as long as your religion's party day doesn't fall on leap day or the 31st of a month).


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Hell, I bet you the world would be a nicer place is ALL religions had at least one designated party day a month.  We'll also toss in a party day for the atheists, the agnostics, cultists, and all the people who created their own personal religion.  Only problem is that nothing will ever get done in places like America since there are gazillions of religions here so each day of the year would be a party day for some religion, but still, the world would be a nicer place (as long as your religion's party day doesn't fall on leap day or the 31st of a month).




Can I nominate the first Saturday after payday each month?

It would suck having a designated party day when you are broke....


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Morning all.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Hell, I bet you the world would be a nicer place is ALL religions had at least one designated party day a month.  We'll also toss in a party day for the atheists, the agnostics, cultists, and all the people who created their own personal religion.  Only problem is that nothing will ever get done in places like America since there are gazillions of religions here so each day of the year would be a party day for some religion, but still, the world would be a nicer place (as long as your religion's party day doesn't fall on leap day or the 31st of a month).




Simply solution: Make it the same day for every religion (or non-religion).

And why did I read "agonists" in "agonstics" and what are they or how do they differ from masochists?


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> I don't drink. I saw how my dad was when he got drunk and I don't want to risk becoming like that.



Drinking responsibly is good.


Aeson said:


> I'm thinking of getting drunk. I have some fire water my boss brough back from Columbia. 29% alcohol. I think rubbing alchohol has less than that.lol



29%?

thats an odd percentage beer is around 4-6% wine is around 12-15 then spirits are normally 35-40


Trying very hard not to start drinking at 10:40 in the morning here now  but I won't succumb not until around 4 or 5 ish where I'll have a bit to get me in the mood to go out tonight.

Another reason for drinking a bit but not getting drunk is that its a reasonably good painkiller and helpful for getting your mind off things sometimes.

Also depends what we mean by drunk, for me the stages go

Sober

starting drinking, immediately refreshing and loosens tongue a tiny bit 

starting to get tipsy, start talking freely now and everythings fine 

tipsy, you are in the zone this is the drunk place I want to stay all night I can dance talk and chat without fear (this is the last point I can probably tell myself to stop drinking) 

Begining to be drunk, Ok nothing but a friend or a lack of alcohol is going to stop me drinking now still the same benefits as tipsy though, this is the stage which you drink enough to get really drunk

Drunk, too loud , too confident, dexterity and coordination starting to fail a bit possible bits of slurring, bad ideas sound good, still rescueable with assistance or lack of alcohol at this point.

Mullered. slurs, lack of coordination, saying stuff you wouldn't normally say but in a bad way, aggression and violence can accompany this stage too, the only good way this is going to end is if someone sends you home or you're too drunk to move much or to be understood.

Other states which may accompany mullered, passing out, vomiting, Memory Loss usually everything back to the Drunk stage for me.

EDIT: forgot to mention other side effects from drunk to mullered the next morning you will more than likely have a hangover which can include but is not limited to, headaches, queezy stomachs, vomiting, lethargy, mild depression, paranoia (only if you've had memory loss). At the tipsy stage you'll probably get away with just feeling not so fresh in the morning.
......................

Well thats my take on drinking anyway, an enjoyable past time and fun drug it also tastes nice once you spend the time to develop a taste for it.
If you're getting drunk for the first time go do it with friends at least one who will stay sober and will take the alcohol away from you, I would recommend doing this at someones house too not out in a bar for your first time


----------



## megamania

One thing for certain.... my typing skills don't improve with drinking 


Ah well.... up at 8am and no issues.  No hangover, no stomach "Stop the bus!" feelings.    I'm actually very relaxed.


However....this will NOT become habit.   Between the cost of buying the drink and the knowledge of what it does to you I won't make it a habit.


----------



## megamania

Appears everyone is off and away again so later.   Have a good one.


----------



## megamania

I think I will go and make some CDs and actually work on my Storyhour before my daughter's friends come over.  We are celebrating her B-day this weekend.


----------



## Ginnel

Have fun with your daughters Birthday, I wish I had kids  well maybe not for another 3-5 years

I was impressed by your typing my drunkess either lets me type normally and say stupid stuff or I'm drunk enough that I just ignore the computer and go straight to bed


----------



## megamania

yeah- now that I am sober I figure it may be a good thing no one was there.   No telling what I would have said (tried to say) otherwise with a bit of encouragement.


----------



## Wereserpent

Welcome Back Mega.


----------



## Phaezen

Afternoon Hive


----------



## Evilhalfling

Sweet red wine gives quite a headache, I haven't had enough for a serious hangover in a year or two.  

nothing that can't be solved by a really good cinnamon roll and and an omelet with bacon and sour cream.  

No D&D last night, only six of the fourteen people were gamers.
Next week in Thunderspire! Jerusalem


----------



## megamania

Just popping in to see what is up.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Simply solution: Make it the same day for every religion (or non-religion).




Monthly World party day?  Hmmmm...  Luckily I think the US government is currently so fubar'ed that someone slip that into a bill and it would become US Law withoput being challenged (since no one reads any of the bills until after it's OKed by Obama).  The UN would be a tougher entity to get the bill passed in.  We might have to recruit BONO for that.



> And why did I read "agonists" in "agonstics" and what are they or how do they differ from masochists?



Maybe they gain pleasure in being unsure about religion since the truth would be too harmful if they knew.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I think I will go and make some CDs and actually work on my Storyhour before my daughter's friends come over.  We are celebrating her B-day this weekend.




Remember:  If they are wondering where the pony's at say it got sick.  Try to have fun.


Oh... and if they are into Hanna Montana tell them she's busy.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> Maybe they gain pleasure in being unsure about religion since the truth would be too harmful if they knew.




I'm tempted to check if that has a rule 34 entry.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Remember:  If they are wondering where the pony's at say it got sick.  Try to have fun.
> 
> 
> Oh... and if they are into Hanna Montana tell them she's busy.




Funny you should mention that.......


One of Cathy's friends is a HUGE fan.   Her last sleep over it was all I heard on the CD player.   Cathy's current favorite is still the Footloose soundtrack.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Remember:  If they are wondering where the pony's at say it got sick.  Try to have fun.




I'll tell her the truth.... its at a Bachalor party.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Monthly World party day?  Hmmmm...  Luckily I think the US government is currently so fubar'ed that someone slip that into a bill and it would become US Law withoput being challenged (since no one reads any of the bills until after it's OKed by Obama).  .




If has Beyonce' at the party he will ok it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hello Hive!

Well, today was good. It is a little warm for my tastes, but still good. I went out and hung out at the Used Book store near me. That was cool. I picked up a Subway Meatball sandwich to have for dinner tomorrow. Ah, man I wished I could get this paper I am working on finished.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I'll tell her the truth.... its at a Bachalor party.



You want to see the donkey show?



Galeros said:


> Hello Hive!
> 
> Well, today was good. It is a little warm for my tastes, but still good. I went out and hung out at the Used Book store near me. That was cool. I picked up a Subway Meatball sandwich to have for dinner tomorrow. Ah, man I wished I could get this paper I am working on finished.




It's hard to decide who makes a better meatball sub: Quiznos or Subway.  Subway is good cause of the cheap price, however, since quisnos has been struggling (due to being overpriced) they started doing 5 dollar large subs also...


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> It's hard to decide who makes a better meatball sub: Quiznos or Subway.  Subway is good cause of the cheap price, however, since quisnos has been struggling (due to being overpriced) they started doing 5 dollar large subs also...




I like Subway's, but I have never had a Quizno's one, cause they are(Well were) overpriced, and there is no Quiznos near me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

1) On subs: Quiznos all the way.  I realize that Subway may be healthier and cheaper, but the Q tastes better, and I'm willing to pay a little more for something I think is higher quality.  (Even if its killing me faster...ya gotta die of _SOMETHING_, after all.)

2) Goldmoon, wherever you are- for some reason, I always imagine you looking something like Kirsten Gum.

Don't disabuse me of this notion.
Kirsten Gum's Official Site © 2008


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> You want to see the donkey show?
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to decide who makes a better meatball sub: Quiznos or Subway.  Subway is good cause of the cheap price, however, since quisnos has been struggling (due to being overpriced) they started doing 5 dollar large subs also...




Quiznos pizza subs were really good.

Subway leaves me.... hungry still.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> 2) Goldmoon, wherever you are- for some reason, I always imagine you looking something like Kirsten Gum.
> 
> Don't disabuse me of this notion.
> Kirsten Gum's Official Site © 2008




She needs  better cleavage shot on her reel page. Also her web designer has to resize that page so that it takes the size of browser tabs into consideration.


----------



## megamania

Finally updated my avatar.  Instead of Bigfoot I went with an image of my Megamania comicbook character.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kirsten is pretty...and pretty curvy.  If she put a better cleavage shot on her website, you'd need 2 screens to do it justice.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Subway leaves me.... hungry still.




That's why Jerrod lost all his weight. He starved himself.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Finally updated my avatar.  Instead of Bigfoot I went with an image of my Megamania comicbook character.




It reminds me of Cobra Commander, but with a goatee.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> That's why Jerrod lost all his weight. He starved himself.




I am usually full after I have one sub and some chips and a drink.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ahhh, why can I not concentrate on the paper I am supposed to be working on!


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> I am usually full after I have one sub and some chips and a drink.




I'm 5'11 and 230 pounds.    I'll take two with a large bag of chips a 2 liter soda


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Ahhh, why can I not concentrate on the paper I am supposed to be working on!




Still researching?

First draft?

Final draft?

Subject?


----------



## megamania

I used to love doing research papers.

Old school style-
index cards
sort
write
piece together photocopies for an appendix


old school but afterall.... I am an old fart.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> Still researching?
> 
> First draft?
> 
> Final draft?
> 
> Subject?




Final Draft(I only do one lulz) and it is on Henry David Thoreau's _On the Duty of Civil Disobedience_. I know this one has probably had tens of thousands of people do essays on it(Not that I would use any of those of course). But I picked it because I find it interesting. I am just terrible at writing papers.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> I used to love doing research papers.
> 
> Old school style-
> index cards
> sort
> write
> piece together photocopies for an appendix
> 
> 
> old school but afterall.... I am an old fart.




When I am doing a research paper I like finding the data, I just do not like having to actually write the paper.

It irritates me when someone can do the whole thing the night before and get an "A". And I can spend countless hours on it, but I still get a "D".


----------



## Ginnel

Well i went out to a friend birthday tonight and my recent ex was there, she didn;'t look at me she didn't walk in my direction she did nothing she ignored me, well that hurt a bit, I shouldn't be really suprised but she did send me a text saying no hard feelings anymore.

To be honest I knew that sentance meant I still hate you for what you did to me, but hey I was still suprised  and it still hurt.

Well I told shabe exactly how i've been feeling now i.e. not good very close to depressed, I know a couple of you will be going well its your own fault you dumped a hotty but basically I did what I did because I knew there wasn't that spark connection, that certain something ad if you continue with a girl after you know that well you're a, see you next tuesday.


----------



## megamania

I had a friend in college like that.   It drove me crazy.  He would BEGIN the paper within 24 hours of its due time.   Most of his time was spent writing rather than researching.  He remembered 90% of anything he read and BS'd the rest so well it sounded true.



Quite the DM also.  Famous for his version of paranoia....


"No Sleep until Burlington"

"Chickenoia"

Vermont gaming will never be the same.   I wonder if he still around or doing 15-20 in jail now for his unique "sense of humor" he had.


----------



## megamania

All of my ex's live out of state.   Makes things good that way.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> All of my ex's live in Texas. That's why I reside in Tennessee.



Fixed it for George.


----------



## megamania

Welcome back Aeson




and you are waaaay more country than you ever admit


(I can't say much- the tune was going through my head also  )


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Fixed it for George.




AESON!!!!

*Glomps Aeson*


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Welcome back Aeson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you are waaaay more country than you ever admit
> 
> 
> (I can't say much- the tune was going through my head also  )



I like country music. Not a whole lot of good stuff for a few years though.


Galeros said:


> AESON!!!!
> 
> *Glomps Aeson*



I'm gonna start charging you for all that groping.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I'm gonna start charging you for all that groping.


----------



## Ginnel

Well goodbye Hive I dont think I'll post here anymore 

Have fun y'all

But as I said to the rat I'm really liking reliques game so, that ain't gonna change.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Well goodbye Hive I dont think I'll post here anymore
> 
> Have fun y'all
> 
> But as I said to the rat I'm really liking reliques game so, that ain't gonna change.




Huh?! Why are you not going to post here anymore?! What is going on?!


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Well goodbye Hive I dont think I'll post here anymore
> 
> Have fun y'all
> 
> But as I said to the rat I'm really liking reliques game so, that ain't gonna change.



Why are you not going to post anymore?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Why are you not going to post anymore?




Did we lose him already?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Did we lose him already?



He may be closer to depression than he says. We often claim to leave when we feel that way but come back when we feel better. Maybe he'll do the same. Maybe he felt ignored like Mega. It's all speculation for now.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, until Ginnel decides to answer or not, how are you doing Aeson? Are you feeling any better? I know things have been tough for you lately.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> He may be closer to depression than he says. We often claim to leave when we feel that way but come back when we feel better. Maybe he'll do the same. Maybe he felt ignored like Mega. It's all speculation for now.




Maybe. But I find the Hive cheers me up when I am feeling down.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Well, until Ginnel decides to answer or not, how are you doing Aeson? Are you feeling any better? I know things have been tough for you lately.



I'm not feeling all that great really.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I'm not feeling all that great really.




That is too bad. I worry about you Aeson. I really want for you to be happy. Unfortunately all I can really do is talk to you here. I hope that I can be of help to you. Remember that I try to be on as often as time permits. I know you have been having difficulties with your job lately, and I hope that you get that sorted out. I am not that great at giving advice, but I reccomend you sort out anything related to your job first, and then try and take care of any other problems.

Oh, and this goes the same for all the other Hivers too! I love you all, and I want you all to be happy.


----------



## Aeson

Happiness isn't something that I feel often. Everytime I find something that makes me happy it goes away. Mostly because of something stupid that I did.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Happiness isn't something that I feel often. Everytime I find something that makes me happy it goes away. Mostly because of something stupid that I did.






Aeson, I only know a little about what you do for your job, and how you live day to day. So, it is difficult for me to give advice. All I can think to say now is to enjoy the little pleasure in life, like cuddling up in bed, or taking a nice hot shower(This is one of my favorites!), or reading a book. just do something to help you forget your worries for a little while. I find that either reading a book or playing a video game, or even making up RPG adventures helps me. Usually doing these things makes it easier for me to focus on what I have to do.


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> Well goodbye Hive I dont think I'll post here anymore
> 
> Have fun y'all
> 
> .




Did Ginnel just take a page out of my book?!?


So that's how it feels......



I really am truely sorry for the crap I've put the Hive through this year.  I vow to be better.... at least more restrained about it.


----------



## Aeson

Thank you.

Doesn't help that I just finished watching a depressing movie. That wasn't such a smart thing to do. I think I'm going to find something else to do for a bit. Now that Lent is over I can play games again.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> He may be closer to depression than he says. We often claim to leave when we feel that way but come back when we feel better. Maybe he'll do the same. Maybe he felt ignored like Mega. It's all speculation for now.




True.

I remember I became a lurker here for a week or so as I tried to refraim from passing on negativity to here.   I still cared and missed everyone here.... I just couldn't get over myself.

so again... I apoligize


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Doesn't help that I just finished watching a depressing movie. That wasn't such a smart thing to do. I think I'm going to find something else to do for a bit. Now that Lent is over I can play games again.




That is good that you can play games again. Go and play something you like.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Did Ginnel just take a page out of my book?!?
> 
> 
> So that's how it feels......
> 
> 
> 
> I really am truely sorry for the crap I've put the Hive through this year.  I vow to be better.... at least more restrained about it.



We all do it. It's not just you. I'm surprised people keep coming back with as depressing as it gets around here sometimes.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Happiness isn't something that I feel often. Everytime I find something that makes me happy it goes away. Mostly because of something stupid that I did.




Not sure if its the same but.....

When I begin to get down I become extremely jaded and uncaring.  This is of course counter productive.   Could you be doing the same thing unintensionally?


----------



## megamania

No need to answer.   Just think about it.



Beyond that.... do something fun.


----------



## megamania

To avoid my "jaded-ness" I have been looking for something special for myself.  After a lot of thought and consideration I have decided to look into i-Pods.

I could really use one at work but the cost is an issue.  So I'm saving a bit here and there while researching the things.

Not sure whether to get the Nano or Shuffle at this point.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> To avoid my "jaded-ness" I have been looking for something special for myself.  After a lot of thought and consideration I have decided to look into i-Pods.
> 
> I could really use one at work but the cost is an issue.  So I'm saving a bit here and there while researching the things.
> 
> Not sure whether to get the Nano or Shuffle at this point.




Heh, I need one too. I could probably have bought one already with all of the money I have spent on Books and Manga and RPG stuff.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am a little wolf inside a car.


----------



## megamania

What do you know of them?

I am still trying to get a feel for them.

What do I need to do to plant songs in them?
Once songs are in can I switch them out ?
How many songs fit in a 2GB vs 16GB storage?


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> I am a little wolf inside a car.




huh?!?


----------



## megamania

Hate to call it a night but the girls will be up early tommorrow and I need to feed them then ship them out so that I can go to work.

Later.


Aeson- If youre lurking cheer up and have a go at a game or two.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> What do you know of them?
> 
> I am still trying to get a feel for them.
> 
> What do I need to do to plant songs in them?
> Once songs are in can I switch them out ?
> How many songs fit in a 2GB vs 16GB storage?




I have no idea about most of those questions. I know that you can buy songs off of iTunes, which you have to download.



megamania said:


> huh?!?




There is a wolf in the car, get out of the car!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Ipod questions




What type of file format? How long are the songs and what is the bit rate?  

If I remember correctly 2gb could hold up between 500 - 700 songs (pretty much about 500 - 700 songs per 2gb assuming decent quality mp3/mp4 compression.).    I think nanos are good because you can use them as back/portible up Hard Disk* HOWEVER using them as a backup HD helps cause them to go bad faster then they normally would (since they can become infected with viruses and become corrupt).

To switch out songs you need to hook the ipod into your computer and run itunes.

*Maybe you could do the same with shuffles, since I know that the other Ipods all can be changed into Hard Disks, but I'm not sure though.  I know the Ipod touch is basically an iphone without the phone (but there are supposedly a work around that change it to an iphone).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Well goodbye Hive I dont think I'll post here anymore
> 
> Have fun y'all
> 
> But as I said to the rat I'm really liking reliques game so, that ain't gonna change.




Please comeback to the HIVE when things improve.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hey Relique!


----------



## Wereserpent

Hehe, this Cranergy stuff I am drinking is pretty good. And it actually does give me more energy.


----------



## Aeson

Well I signed up to play WoW for a bit. I haven't played in months. One of my characters still has a pumpkin on her head from last year.lol I'm taking a break to eat something. I ordered from Dominos and the nice older gentleman brought it. We chatted a bit. I used to work there long ago. 


I forgot about this little diddy from work last night. With all the trouble I've had I didn't want to sit around and do nothing all night. I decided I was going to ask the head of the help desk since he was still there if he needed any help. I said I had nothing to do and wanted some work. I got an email from one of my coworkers who was already upset because I didn't stop get him something to eat. The email told me not to complain to other departments about not having enough work. He then went on to tell me to learn office politics before I get us all screwed. 

The guys on my team are the type of people the execs are looking for. Those that are there just to get a pay check. I'm there to work. I make mistakes and get in trouble while they fly under the radar.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Hehe, this Cranergy stuff I am drinking is pretty good. And it actually does give me more energy.



Pacibo effect. You want it to work so it does.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I forgot about this little diddy from work last night. With all the trouble I've had I didn't want to sit around and do nothing all night. I decided I was going to ask the head of the help desk since he was still there if he needed any help. I said I had nothing to do and wanted some work. I got an email from one of my coworkers who was already upset because I didn't stop get him something to eat. The email told me not to complain to other departments about not having enough work. He then went on to tell me to learn office politics before I get us all screwed.
> 
> The guys on my team are the type of people the execs are looking for. Those that are there just to get a pay check. I'm there to work. I make mistakes and get in trouble while they fly under the radar.




Oof, that sounds rough.



Aeson said:


> Pacibo effect. You want it to work so it does.




Maybe so, but at least it is tasty.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Well I signed up to play WoW for a bit. I haven't played in months. One of my characters still has a pumpkin on her head from last year.lol I'm taking a break to eat something. I ordered from Dominos and the nice older gentleman brought it. We chatted a bit. I used to work there long ago.
> 
> 
> I forgot about this little diddy from work last night. With all the trouble I've had I didn't want to sit around and do nothing all night. I decided I was going to ask the head of the help desk since he was still there if he needed any help. I said I had nothing to do and wanted some work. I got an email from one of my coworkers who was already upset because I didn't stop get him something to eat. The email told me not to complain to other departments about not having enough work. He then went on to tell me to learn office politics before I get us all screwed.
> 
> The guys on my team are the type of people the execs are looking for. Those that are there just to get a pay check. I'm there to work. I make mistakes and get in trouble while they fly under the radar.




Aeson, if you haven't watched it, you seriously need to watch Office Space...  That movie is totally your situation.  Well some of it is.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Aeson, if you haven't watched it, you seriously need to watch Office Space...  That movie is totally your situation.  Well some of it is.



I've seen it. I wasn't overly impressed. Kind of like when I watched Monty Python and the Holy Grail. I didn't see what everyone kept going on about. I do get the references now.


----------



## Wereserpent

I hope it rains where I am tomorrow. I like it when it is so rainy and dark that it looks like it is either early morning or the evening. I may even walk around a little outside if it does rain.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Oof, that sounds rough.



I get crap from him every night about something. Sad part is he could out last me at the company.



Galeros said:


> Maybe so, but at least it is tasty.



I'm sure it is. 

These bread sticks are okay. They make them like Little Caesars does. I ate half the sandwich I ordered. It's messy but good. I think I would have done better getting Subway if there was one still open. It sucks trying to find good food at midnight.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I hope it rains where I am tomorrow. I like it when it is so rainy and dark that it looks like it is either early morning or the evening. I may even walk around a little outside if it does rain.



Why do I think you're in Michigan or Wisconsin? I keep thinking you mentioned being from one of those places. Maybe confusing you with Dog Moon. I think he's in Minnesota.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Why do I think you're in Michigan or Wisconsin? I keep thinking you mentioned being from one of those places. Maybe confusing you with Dog Moon. I think he's in Minnesota.




Hehe, I am not from either of those states. Dog Moon is indeed from Minnesota though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I know Cincinnati, or what ever state that is located.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I know Cincinnati, or what ever state that is located.




Huh?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I know Cincinnati, or what ever state that is located.



Ohio. Heckler is the one from Cinci.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> These bread sticks are okay. They make them like Little Caesars does. I ate half the sandwich I ordered. It's messy but good. I think I would have done better getting Subway if there was one still open. It sucks trying to find good food at midnight.




I like Little Caesar's breadsticks, they are tasty.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Ohio. Heckler is the one from Cinci.




So is Aurora I believe.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I like Little Caesar's breadsticks, they are tasty.



I used to make the best. I loved working in pizza places. If I could afford to live off of doing it I would.



Galeros said:


> So is Aurora I believe.



She's from Ohio. Dayton or right outside of it.


12,000 posts. Look out Mega. I'm comin' for ya.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I used to make the best. I loved working in pizza places. If I could afford to live off of doing it I would.




Did you ever get sick of pizza? I have noticed that all of my friends get sick of whatever type of food that they work with.




> She's from Ohio. Dayton or right outside of it.
> 
> 
> 12,000 posts. Look out Mega. I'm comin' for ya.




Congratz on 12,000!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Did you ever get sick of pizza? I have noticed that all of my friends get sick of whatever type of food that they work with.



Nope. I worked at 4 different companies. 3 of the big ones. I never got tired of it. I still eat pizza when I can. I make it when I can. Making dough is not one of my strong suits so I normally go with a premade dough. 

I miss how my car smelled and how my hands would smell.lol Is that too weird? 





Galeros said:


> Congratz on 12,000!



Thanks.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Nope. I worked at 4 different companies. 3 of the big ones. I never got tired of it. I still eat pizza when I can. I make it when I can. Making dough is not one of my strong suits so I normally go with a premade dough.
> 
> I miss how my car smelled and how my hands would smell.lol Is that too weird?




Nah, that is not too weird. And besides, I am the last person who should say something is too weird.

If there is one food that I could eat all the time it would be Sushi.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Nah, that is not too weird. And besides, I am the last person who should say something is too weird.
> 
> If there is one food that I could eat all the time it would be Sushi.



I'm not that crazy over sushi. I've eaten it a few times. It's okay.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I'm not that crazy over sushi. I've eaten it a few times. It's okay.




It is sooooo yummy!

For comfort foods, I love Macaroni and Cheese and Mashed Potatoes.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hmmm, well, I have gotten a decent amount of work done on my paper. I do not feel like going to sleep just yet though.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I am going to go and read a book or something. BAI BEE.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Comfort foods?

...A grilled cheese (or grilled ham & cheese) w/Tomato soup.

...a bowl of _thick_ oatmeal made with milk (not water), some sugar and cinnamon.

...a bowl of matzoh ball soup with a side of lox (or lox spread) and bagel chips

...a damn good mushroom/swiss burger w/ grilled onions

and many many more.

After all, I have my basketballish figure to maintain!

Re: Sushi.

I love it, but to see someone who REALLY loves it, check out any pro athlete who loves it- they're big, hungry, burning calories like nobody's biz, and have the money to afford it.

I once saw about 4-6 Dallas Stars (eating in shifts) at a sushi bar a block from my house.  I'd say the _little_ guys put away a good $80 worth of sushi each.


----------



## megamania

Comfort food.....


pizza

cheesy burger with sauteed onions and bacon

popcorn

doritos

popcorn chicken


....ummmm chicken


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Hmmm, well, I have gotten a decent amount of work done on my paper. I do not feel like going to sleep just yet though.




Excellent job.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> If there is one food that I could eat all the time it would be Sushi.




Pizza and cheese burgers


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Did you ever get sick of pizza? I have noticed that all of my friends get sick of whatever type of food that they work with.




I may go through phases.  Thats why I have SEVERAL favorites.  Plus with pizza... cheese, pepperoni, green pepper & onion, sausage and any combo of them.   Same thing but different.  And pizza changes in flavor quite a bit by resturant / eatery.





Galeros said:


> Congratz on 12,000!




He's going to pass me soon!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I12,000 posts. Look out Mega. I'm comin' for ya.




AHHHHH!  You are gunning for me!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Happy Easter, Hive! 

That's all.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Hehe, I am not from either of those states. Dog Moon is indeed from Minnesota though.




How do you guys keep that kinda stuff straight?   I never remember where people are from unless its part of their posted info under their avatar.   Even then.....


----------



## megamania

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Happy Easter, Hive!
> 
> That's all.




Happy Easter to you also.


----------



## Aeson

Happy Easter. 

I've started lifting weights again this week. I'm taking a short break then I'm going to finish up for the day. I also went for a walk earlier. got to burn all the calories from the stuff I got from Dominos. lol


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> AHHHHH!  You are gunning for me!



That's right.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> The guys on my team are the type of people the execs are looking for. Those that are there just to get a pay check. I'm there to work. I make mistakes and get in trouble while they fly under the radar.




Been there.... Done that


Nearly got fired for it also.

Said "I don't kiss ass, I kick ass" once too often I guess.   Politics.... I hate them but they are part of life no matter where you go.   However I suspect office work would be worse.

We have a new manager at the store.  He is partial to young flirty girls so I near the bottom of workers now.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> That's right.




blam blam blam

duck and roll (camera's love that)

blam blam blam

witty words with curses (kids love that)

blam blam blam

stand up and auctually aim this time

blam click click

get riddled with lead but throw handgun and KO Aeson from 40 ft away.  

hah!  You didn't see that one coming


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Happy Easter.
> 
> I've started lifting weights again this week. I'm taking a short break then I'm going to finish up for the day. I also went for a walk earlier. got to burn all the calories from the stuff I got from Dominos. lol




I'm doing the Trek For Life walky thing again this year.  Since being demoted out of Quality I may have really crappy numbers this year.  Ulp! The wife may beat me!

Last year I averaged over 28,000 steps a day.  This week I only exceeded 20,000 twice.   Buggers me!


----------



## megamania

Curses!

Just saw the time.  I have to get off the net for a bit in case one of Cathy's friend's parents call before picking up their daughter.  Due at 9am.

I will be back [spoken in my best Terminator voice I can muster]


----------



## Aeson

Ok I sorta lied. I did one more set then called it quits. I'm feeling a bit of a twing in the shoulders. What I wouldn't give for a woman that can do massages. 


megamania said:


> Been there.... Done that
> 
> 
> Nearly got fired for it also.
> 
> Said "I don't kiss ass, I kick ass" once too often I guess.   Politics.... I hate them but they are part of life no matter where you go.   However I suspect office work would be worse.
> 
> We have a new manager at the store.  He is partial to young flirty girls so I near the bottom of workers now.



Just try flirting with him anyway. If he fires you call it discrimination and sue the store.




megamania said:


> blam blam blam
> 
> duck and roll (camera's love that)
> 
> blam blam blam
> 
> witty words with curses (kids love that)
> 
> blam blam blam
> 
> stand up and auctually aim this time
> 
> blam click click
> 
> get riddled with lead but throw handgun and KO Aeson from 40 ft away.
> 
> hah!  You didn't see that one coming



Uses the old George Reeves Superman gun dodge.


----------



## Blackrat

Like your new avatar Mega


----------



## Aeson

I just finished watching Amazing Grace. It's about William Wilberforce and his fight to end slavery 18th centry. It's pretty good. At the end there was a performance of Amazing Grace by a pipe and bugle corp. It was great.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Like your new avatar Mega




Thankyou.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I just finished watching Amazing Grace. It's about William Wilberforce and his fight to end slavery 18th centry. It's pretty good. At the end there was a performance of Amazing Grace by a pipe and bugle corp. It was great.




neat.




I had people looking at me funny at Mack on Friday.  I was listening to soundtracks including Marching music.   There are times I really enjoy listening to Marching tunes.   I should look into buying a few CDs of them.


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive.


----------



## Wereserpent

Oh, and Happy Easter.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am guessing it is going to be a slow day in the Hive today.


----------



## Phaezen

Just in case anyone was wondering...

If you get a strange urge to go watch the Dragonball movie...

Don't

Thats all.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not having to work at 12:30(ish) means one thing for me:  Sleep in till 12:45!


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Not having to work at 12:30(ish) means one thing for me:  Sleep in till 12:45!




Hey Relique!


----------



## Wereserpent

I just ate my meatball sandwich NOM NOM NOM NOM!!!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

You're making me hungry...er..  I had chicken and rice soup.

I'm wondering if Walmart is open right now..  I need to get a few cheap notebooks and a pari of pants.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I just played a round of MegaMek online with a friend. 
He beat me, probably merely because he got a lucky headshot against my Battlemaster and the pilot managed to kill himself over it due to losing control and falling on his head again. 

If that hadn't happened, his Warhammer would have been the first to fall, and I would have surely won! 

Damn, that was fun. I hope we get to play again soon.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> You're making me hungry...er..  I had chicken and rice soup.
> 
> I'm wondering if Walmart is open right now..  I need to get a few cheap notebooks and a pari of pants.




I think most Walmart's where I am are open 24 hours...I could be mistaken though.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I think most Walmart's where I am are open 24 hours...I could be mistaken though.



Its Easter. They tend to close on the big holidays.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I just played a round of MegaMek online with a friend.
> He beat me, probably merely because he got a lucky headshot against my Battlemaster and the pilot managed to kill himself over it due to losing control and falling on his head again.
> 
> If that hadn't happened, his Warhammer would have been the first to fall, and I would have surely won!
> 
> Damn, that was fun. I hope we get to play again soon.



What game is this? Is it console or PC?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Its Easter. They tend to close on the big holidays.




Oh right, I forgot.


----------



## Wereserpent

Man, that Temp PDF forum is getting crazy. And I can not stop reading it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And due to my New Year's Resolution (see that thread), I can't even go looking.


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering...
> 
> If you get a strange urge to go watch the Dragonball movie...
> 
> Don't
> 
> Thats all.




Heh, I could have told you that by looking at the movie cover.


----------



## Aeson

I went for a walk in the rain. I'm now cold and wet. I should have put on a coat and long pants.lol


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I went for a walk in the rain. I'm now cold and wet. I should have put on a coat and long pants.lol




I got rained on here yesterday during my run....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I got rained on here yesterday during my run....



So you were hot and wet?

Laundry is done, dishes are almost done, I got some of my books boxed up. I hope to have the whole second bookcase boxed up by the end of the night. I'm making lunch. I'm going to sign up for an online class. I've had a busy night so far.


----------



## Goldmoon

I was indeed but I was all better after a shower.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I was indeed but I was all better after a shower.



Cold shower?


Okay I'll stop with that one.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Cold shower?
> 
> 
> Okay I'll stop with that one.




Nah, I love hot showers too much. I take them as much as I can. Thankfully there are water heaters here.


----------



## Aeson

How was your weekend other than running?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> How was your weekend other than running?




To address your pre edited message, I am not as giggity on here because I have more real life giggity! (Rebecca FTW!)

WHat weekend? All the days run together here. It was great though. Rebecca and I made some interesting friends.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Goldmoon said:


> It was great though. Rebecca and I made some interesting friends.




Not Replicators, I hope!


----------



## Aeson

I edited my post because I decided I knew the answer and didn't want to see it.


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> Heh, I could have told you that by looking at the movie cover.




Yea I know.

I will blame being bored with friends and us wondering how bad a movie could possibly be.

Eish.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> What game is this? Is it console or PC?




Megamek: http://megamek.sourceforge.net/

It is a way to play BattleTech (using the board game rules) online. 
It's not a regular strategy game or anything, it's basically a computer implementation (Java, so PC/Mac) of the board game rules, displaying you a hex board with icons for your mechs and stuff like that. 

It's not a fully fledged computer game like the Mech Warrior or Mech Commander games.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Yea I know.
> 
> I will blame being bored with friends and us wondering how bad a movie could possibly be.
> 
> Eish.




Did goku go super saiyan and was 10 minutes dedicated solely to Goku standing still powering up before fighting Piccolo?


----------



## Goldmoon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not Replicators, I hope!




Um.....No. It was another couple like us.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Did goku go super saiyan and was 10 minutes dedicated solely to Goku standing still powering up before fighting Piccolo?





QFT!

I'm surprised it was a movie and not a 12 part mini series.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I edited my post because I decided I knew the answer and didn't want to see it.




Awww, I'm sorry Aeson. I would have thought the idea would be pleasant for you.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Did goku go super saiyan and was 10 minutes dedicated solely to Goku standing still powering up before fighting Piccolo?




No (un)fortunately not, the movie was more than long enough thank you very much



Goldmoon said:


> QFT!
> 
> I'm surprised it was a movie and not a 12 part mini series.




Well no-one was surprised when they left the gate wide open for the sequel...


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> Yea I know.
> 
> I will blame being bored with friends and us wondering how bad a movie could possibly be.
> 
> Eish.




Thats my excuse for watching The Adventures of Pluto Nash and Battlefield Earth.....


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I went for a walk in the rain. I'm now cold and wet. I should have put on a coat and long pants.lol




I am jealous, I love the rain.


----------



## Wereserpent

Heya Goldmoon!


----------



## Wereserpent

Lulz, I am all alone.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> Lulz, I am all alone.



Unfortunately, you are. 

Mustrum "just checking in and off again" Ridcully


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> Lulz, I am all alone.



Unfortunately, you are. 

Mustrum "just checking in and off again" Ridcully


----------



## Wereserpent

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Unfortunately, you are.
> 
> Mustrum "just checking in and off again" Ridcully






Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Unfortunately, you are.
> 
> Mustrum "just checking in and off again" Ridcully




Ahhhh, Mustrum is replicating!


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> Ahhhh, Mustrum is replicating!




Must be this weeks dastardly plan to take over the world. 

Dirty Germans, can't turn your back for a minute and all your w's are replaced by v's 




Spoiler



Only joking


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> Ahhhh, Mustrum is replicating!



Let me introduce you to another German swear word saying then: "Doppelt hält besser".

Mustrum "Quick Reply is also Double Reply, again" Ridcully


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So its official- the Obamas have finally purchased their puppy, a Portuguese Water Dog named "Bo," apparently a gift from Sen. Ted Kennedy and his wife.

Does anyone else besides me find it odd that Ted K. would give them a _Water_ dog?


----------



## The_Warlock

Dannyalcatraz said:


> So its official- the Obamas have finally purchased their puppy, a Portuguese Water Dog named "Bo," apparently a gift from Sen. Ted Kennedy and his wife.
> 
> Does anyone else besides me find it odd that Ted K. would give them a _Water_ dog?




Nope. He loves the water. I mean, he almost hit me when I was on the Tall Ships tour back around 2000 with his boat. But he stopped in time to avoid our brutal, but totally accidental, deaths and drowning.

And waved.

At that point, we all looked at each other incredulously, and just waved back.


And no, I'm not kidding.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Does anyone else besides me find it odd that Ted K. would give them a _Water_ dog?




I was like, huh? And then I was like...oh.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Does anyone else besides me find it odd that Ted K. would give them a _Water_ dog?




I sort of find it ironic in a very messed up way.   Maybe Ted Kenidy wants Obama to go duck hunting with his cousins Dick and George*. 


* Remember folks, Obama, Cheney, and GW Bush are all distant cousins.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hey Relique!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Elo.  I'm just sitting here before heading  back to school.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Elo.  I'm just sitting here before heading  back to school.




And I am just sitting here finishing up my paper and reading different threads on ENWorld.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Chappaquiddick" ring any bells?  Anyone?...besides Galeros...

Chappaquiddick..._Water_ dog...Chappaquiddick..._Water_ dog...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> "Chappaquiddick" ring any bells?  Anyone?...besides Galeros...
> 
> Chappaquiddick..._Water_ dog...Chappaquiddick..._Water_ dog...




??


----------



## Blackrat

No...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey Rat, how's it going?


----------



## Blackrat

Thinking of making a phonecall...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I just saw this headline







> *Nevada woman hits $33 million jackpot at casino*
> (Nevada woman hits $33 million jackpot at casino)




and thought: "...and is killed in avalanche of quarters..."


----------



## Relique du Madde

:^O  Damn.....


----------



## Phaezen

Greetings Hive!

Leeve over, back at work.  Does Not Want.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just saw this headline
> 
> and thought: "...and is killed in avalanche of quarters..."




Why cant that be me.......


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Why cant that be me.......




That's because you're not in Nevada... Instead, you're in the middle of a desert on the other side of the planet...


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> That's because you're not in Nevada... Instead, you're in the middle of a desert on the other side of the planet...




True, I suppose if I saw a slot mackine out here I'd be pretty suspicious of it.


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> Why cant that be me.......






Blackrat said:


> That's because you're not in Nevada... Instead, you're in the middle of a desert on the other side of the planet...




Could be that, could also be that good stuff only happens to other people.

Cynical?  Me?  Sometimes...

OK not cynical all that much, just on occasion.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> True, I suppose if I saw a slot mackine out here I'd be pretty suspicious of it.




Especially if it was all new and shiny...


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> Could be that, could also be that good stuff only happens to other people.
> 
> Cynical? Me? Sometimes...
> 
> OK not cynical all that much, just on occasion.



My cynical meter is running low right now. I have an amazing woman who loves me so I can't complain. 




Blackrat said:


> Especially if it was all new and shiny...




Agreed, I'd test it with a grenade. It if it was fake, I would be safe. If it was real, I just made a couple thousand dollars in quarters.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Agreed, I'd test it with a grenade. It if it was fake, I would be safe. If it was real, I just made a couple thousand dollars in quarters.




Hmm... That sounds like a solid approach...

But what if it's a TARDIS?

Then you'll be in trouble, hmm?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Agreed, I'd test it with a grenade. It if it was fake, I would be safe. If it was real, I just made a couple thousand dollars in quarters.




Assuming your grenade didn't destroy the coins.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Hmm... That sounds like a solid approach...
> 
> But what if it's a TARDIS?
> 
> Then you'll be in trouble, hmm?




"Epps, you just killed the Doctor"

Me: "Doctor who?"



Relique du Madde said:


> Assuming your grenade didn't destroy the coins.




Nah, a fragmentaton grenade wouldnt destroy many of the quarters. Maybe 5-10% tops.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Nah, a fragmentaton grenade wouldnt destroy many of the quarters. Maybe 5-10% tops.




I agree. It might be quite a job gathering them from the surrounding area, but they should mostly survive. Those that hit some hard obstacle directly might be lost, but otherwise, it'll just scatter them in highspeed blast...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> "Epps, you just killed the Doctor"




Wouldn't he just Respawn?  Hmm...


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> I agree. It might be quite a job gathering them from the surrounding area, but they should mostly survive. Those that hit some hard obstacle directly might be lost, but otherwise, it'll just scatter them in highspeed blast...




True, and besides, I really dont have room in my gear for all those coins.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Wouldn't he just Respawn? Hmm...




I don't know. I havent watched Doctor Who since I was little.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> True, and besides, I really dont have room in my gear for all those coins.




Which is why weapons developers should take a pause from creating new weapons and design a bag of holding...

Damn, I still wince thinking of packing the full gear... Though the amount of stuff you can manage inside a backpack is almost like a bag of holding...


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Which is why weapons developers should take a pause from creating new weapons and design a bag of holding...
> 
> Damn, I still wince thinking of packing the full gear... Though the amount of stuff you can manage inside a backpack is almost like a bag of holding...




True, I sometimes surprise myself with how much I can pack into my ruck.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> I don't know. I havent watched Doctor Who since I was little.




I remember hearing something about the Doctor coming back to life (as a different doctor) after death, but I wasn't sure if there were limitations (ie not if vaporized, not if torn limb from limb).


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> I remember hearing something about the Doctor coming back to life (as a different doctor) after death, but I wasn't sure if there were limitations (ie not if vaporized, not if torn limb from limb).




Well, A frag grenade might shred him a little but he'd probably still be basically whole.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I remember hearing something about the Doctor coming back to life (as a different doctor) after death, but I wasn't sure if there were limitations (ie not if vaporized, not if torn limb from limb).




I think there's a limit of regenarating 12 times, and also some ways of preventing the regenaration, but considering he once had (iirc) the molecular bonds of his body disintegrate, I think it takes some extraordinary effort to put him to death


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I think there's a limit of regenarating 12 times, and also some ways of preventing the regenaration, but considering he once had (iirc) the molecular bonds of his body disintegrate, I think it takes some extraordinary effort to put him to death




Damn... and I thought Wolverine was hard to kill.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> True, I sometimes surprise myself with how much I can pack into my ruck.



*insert naughty commnt* 



Relique du Madde said:


> I remember hearing something about the Doctor coming back to life (as a different doctor) after death, but I wasn't sure if there were limitations (ie not if vaporized, not if torn limb from limb).



I think there are limitations, they are as it fits the plot. 

I thought maybe Goldmoon would end up as the Doctors Companion! That might be interesting. Of course, she wouldn't be the first soldier to work with him...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> I think there's a limit of regenarating 12 times, and also some ways of preventing the regenaration, but considering he once had (iirc) the molecular bonds of his body disintegrate, I think it takes some extraordinary effort to put him to death




I remember reading a comment on that from the current writers or producers - the 12 regeneration limit was a limitations made by the Time Lords, and it does  no longer apply since there is only one Time Lord now. 

There had been exceptions in the old series, too, as far as I've heard.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> *insert naughty commnt*
> 
> 
> I think there are limitations, they are as it fits the plot.
> 
> I thought maybe Goldmoon would end up as the Doctors Companion! That might be interesting. Of course, she wouldn't be the first soldier to work with him...




That would be cool. The inter-dementional Amazon!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> That would be cool. The inter-*dementional *Amazon!



 You're not demented!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> That would be cool. The inter-dementional Amazon!




If I were the Doctor, I'd install cameras all over the Tardis... who knows what hot Amazonian action he will capture on film while he is outside adventuring..


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh... Writing NPCs in a humorous game is fun. I made "Missy" existential to the point of breaking the 4th wall. lol  What makes that little monologue funny is that I know all Sven hears is "I wasn't hiding.. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla"


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware.  I wish I was a video game or a tv/dvd reviewer... I'd love to get some of the freebees they get.  However, its kind of funny since the reviewers that got a swag box from EA for Godfather III ended up getting Brass Knuckles, piano wire, dice,  and some other stuff.  The Brass Knuckles are funny since they're outlawed in several states.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> I sware.  I wish I was a video game or a tv/dvd reviewer... I'd love to get some of the freebees they get.  However, its kind of funny since the reviewers that got a swag box from EA for Godfather III ended up getting Brass Knuckles, piano wire, dice,  and some other stuff.  The Brass Knuckles are funny since they're outlawed in several states.




That would be awesokme, though I believe you would be contractually obligated not to actually like anything.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> Well, A frag grenade might shred him a little but he'd probably still be basically whole.



whole or holey?



The thought of a slot machine being blown up is reminding me of a favorite movie of mine- Swordfish.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> The thought of a slot machine being blown up is reminding me of a favorite movie of mine- Swordfish.




Entertaining movie, of course, my software background makes me cringe at the hacking details.


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Entertaining movie, of course, my software background makes me cringe at the hacking details.




I try to ignore things like that in movies.  Less pain all around that way.


----------



## Dog Moon

I like turtles.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> I like turtles.




Me too. Especially if they are mutated teenaged ninjas...


----------



## Phaezen

Dog Moon said:


> I like turtles.




Naa they are nothing but tortoise wannabes, poseurs the lot of them.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> I try to ignore things like that in movies.  Less pain all around that way.




Sometimes I can't help myself, but usually, it "clicks" with me fast enough to deal with it. I started Fringe for example with an assumption there would be cake serious but speculative science it, but... There is not. Once I accepted that, I enjoyed the show fine.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> I like turtles.




I am usually using turtle pictures for testing the software I am developing for. 

Of course, for certain stuff they are less useful - like face detection or red eye correction...


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> I like turtles.




I like chocolate milk.

Morning Hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> I like chocolate milk.
> 
> Morning Hive.




I actually cannot stand chocolate milk.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I actually cannot stand chocolate milk.




No one can, it's liquid. No matter how hard you try, it always goes splorp.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> I actually cannot stand chocolate milk.




What about chocolate turtles?


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> What about chocolate turtles?




Hrm, I like chocolate bunnies.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> No one can, it's liquid. No matter how hard you try, it always goes splorp.




/groan


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> /groan




MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Another soul shattered by bad jokes. My job here is done.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am debating wheter or not I should go to my night class tonight. I have two classes before it, and by the time I get to it I am usually very tired and feel like I am going to go crazy from having to listen to my professor ramble about every single line in the book we are reading for three hours.

No, I am not trying to get you guys to say I should not go. I am just ranting.


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm soooo tired.  Got 5 hours of sleep Saturday night, 3 hours Sunday night, and when I went to bed early last night, I awoke 4 hours later and couldn't get back to sleep.  Right now I feel like I can barely act cause all I can think about is sleeping and how I'm currently not.


----------



## Blackrat

[sblock=What cats and dogs really think about humans]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

So true...


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> No one can, it's liquid. No matter how hard you try, it always goes splorp.






Dog Moon said:


> /groan






The_Warlock said:


> MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Another soul shattered by bad jokes. My job here is done.




Well if you freeze it it shatters...



Blackrat said:


> [sblock=What cats and dogs really think about humans]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]
> 
> So true...




True

And now for something completely different:

Fox strikes again


----------



## Dog Moon

I agree with the article: Summar Glau should be next season's badguy for 24.  

Honestly though, I'd stopped watching it after somewhere around 6-8 episodes into the second season, so hearing that the show might be cancelled doesn't do anything for me.  Of course I've also stopped watching Lost and Heroes as well.  Although the possible disappearance of Chuck does have me a little bit worried.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Slow day.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

When my soul gets frozen, it Shatners.


----------



## Blackrat

Eugh... Someone let the demodands brew coffee again...


----------



## Wereserpent

Yo Hivers!


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Yo Hivers!




I didn't do it, it's not my fault, don't stare at me like that, Waahhh!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> I didn't do it, it's not my fault, don't stare at me like that, Waahhh!!!




Well, then you should not have done it.


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Well, then you should not have done it.




You can't prove anything!


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> You can't prove anything!




That is proof enough.


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> That is proof enough.




I see you've been talking with people I don't like...

But if you liked your yo-yo so much, you shouldn't leave it laying around...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kaboom!


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> I see you've been talking with people I don't like...
> 
> But if you liked your yo-yo so much, you shouldn't leave it laying around...




I am not talking about the yo-yo.


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Yo Hivers!






Galeros said:


> I am not talking about the yo-yo.




Yes you were. You started with a complaint about your halved yo-yo!


----------



## Goldmoon

Good morning Hive!


----------



## Blackrat

*Kisses Goldie!*


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> Yes you were. You started with a complaint about your halved yo-yo!




*Groans*


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Good morning Hive!




Morning Goldsie!


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> *Groans*




Rat is smart. Rat see you talk about broken yo-yo.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Seeing that I need art for a game project I'm fixing up for my porfolio, I've decided to do old school. I'm trying to learn how to do pixel art.   Problem is it's a pain in the butt to find decent tutorials.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> *Kisses Goldie!*




Heh, careful, Rebecca is armed too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_Chick Fight!_


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Heh, careful, Rebecca is armed too.




I plead insanity! I'm not responsible for my actions!


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _Chick Fight!_




As much as I like wearing a skirt, I still am not woman.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> I plead insanity! I'm not responsible for my actions!




Relax, she's only got a 9-mil.

I've had my account problem posted for more than 10 days now and no one has even responded to it. Does anyone work on this site?


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Relax, she's only got a 9-mil.
> 
> I've had my account problem posted for more than 10 days now and no one has even responded to it. Does anyone work on this site?




They've got other issues as well. I'll PM Plane for you. He's always been helpfull in these kind of issues.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> They've got other issues as well. I'll PM Plane for you. He's always been helpfull in these kind of issues.




I appreciate it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> As much as I like wearing a skirt, I still am not woman.




I am a guy too. Just in case you did not know Danny.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> As much as I like wearing a skirt, I still am not woman.




Er..._Chuck_ fight?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Galeros said:


> I am a guy too. Just in case you did not know Danny.




*_Oddly, does *NOT* know Danny!_*


----------



## Wereserpent

Dannyalcatraz said:


> *_Oddly, does *NOT* know Danny!_*




So you really thought I was a girl?


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Er..._Chuck_ fight?




Hmm... If I was Chuck it wouldn't really a be a fight at all...


----------



## Goldmoon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> *_Oddly, does *NOT* know Danny!_*




Yuck.....bad jokes are rampant today....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Galeros said:


> So you really thought I was a girl?




I know you're not a girl...I just don't know Danny.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I know you're not a girl...I just don't know Danny.




You know what I meant.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> So you really thought I was a girl?




Well I did for awhile too. Then you informed me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Galeros said:


> You know what I meant.




Good, 'cause I don't know what *I *meant!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Well I did for awhile too. Then you informed me.




It seems that everyone thinks I am a girl at first. I think my choice in avatars has something to do with it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Good, 'cause I don't know what *I *meant!




No one does.


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> It seems that everyone thinks I am a girl at first. I think my choice in avatars has something to do with it.




Could be. Your old one threw me off the track too. The current one at least looks like a guy... Somewhat


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> Could be. Your old one threw me off the track too. The current one at least looks like a guy... Somewhat




TEH REI IS NOT A GUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There really aren't too many *macho* images in manga/anime.

*_grumble_Longhairedhippyboyswithpurplehair_grumble_*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Galeros said:


> TEH REI IS NOT A GUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




RuPaul Fight!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> It seems that everyone thinks I am a girl at first. I think my choice in avatars has something to do with it.




It's your emo/wapponese qualities


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

Aaaand that took all my happy for the morning.

I'll be mopeing in that corner then


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> It's your emo/wapponese qualities




I am emo?

The Wapanese I can see, but I only do it in a joking matter.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I posted a thread yesterday about how badly I screwed up a simple dish despite having maaaaaad cooking skillzorz.

(http://www.enworld.org/forum/off-to.../254378-lessons-humility-rookie-mistakes.html)

Tonight, I redeemed myself, and actually managed to fry up a nice grilled ham & swiss.  Perhaps I will no longer be barred from Kitchen Stadium in my dreams...


----------



## Blackrat

Blackrat said:


> They've got other issues as well. I'll PM Plane for you. He's always been helpfull in these kind of issues.






Goldmoon said:


> I appreciate it.




Should be taken care off now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I am emo?
> 
> The Wapanese I can see, but I only do it in a joking matter.




It's hard for me to distinguish.  The only emos I know are also wapanese.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> Aaaand that took all my happy for the morning.
> 
> I'll be mopeing in that corner then




Aww... Well since you're already there, here's a mop for you.

Well okay, here's a cookie too


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> It's hard for me to distinguish.  The only emos I know are also wapanese.




Well, I do not dress emo at all.

Random question here, what do you guys and gals think I look like? Now, this does not mean I will tell you guys and gals what I look like, I am just curious.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Galeros said:


> I am emo?






> *Moodtallica's* _AM I EMO?_
> 
> My mother was a witch, she was burned alive
> Thankless little bitch, for the tears I cried
> Take her down now, dont want to see her face
> All blistered and burnt, cant hide my disgrace
> 
> Twenty-seven, everyone was nice
> Gotta see em make em pay the price
> See their bodies out on the ice
> Take my time
> 
> Am I emo? yes, I am
> Am I emo? I am man, yes, I am
> 
> As I watched my mother die, I lost my head
> Revenge now I sought, to break with my bread
> Taking no chances, you come with me
> Ill split you to the bone, help set you free
> 
> Twenty-seven, everyone was nice
> Gotta see em, make em pay the price
> See their bodies out on the ice
> Take my time
> 
> Am I emo? yes, I am
> Am I emo? I am man, yes, I am
> 
> On with the action now, Ill strip your pride
> Ill spread your blood around, Ill see you ride
> Your face is scarred with steel, wounds deep and neat
> Like a double dozen before ya, smells so sweet
> 
> Am I emo? yes, I am
> Am I emo? I am man
> 
> Ill make my residence, Ill watch your fire
> You can come with me, sweet desire
> My face is long forgot, my face not my own
> Sweet and timely whore, take me home
> 
> Am I emo? yes, I am
> Am I emo? I am man
> 
> Solo!
> 
> My soul is longing for, await my heir
> Sent to avenge my mother, sweep myself
> My face is long forgot, my face not my own
> Sweet and timely whore, take me home
> 
> Am I emo? yes, I am
> Am I emo? I am man
> 
> Am I emo? yes, I frakking am
> Am I emo? I am man, yeah




OK...I edited that.


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Random question here, what do you guys and gals think I look like? Now, this does not mean I will tell you guys and gals what I look like, I am just curious.




Like this?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Like this?




_BWAH_-HA-HAAAA!

Good one!


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> Like this?




Well, if I ever get to meet you I will have to break out the Rei Kigurumi suit.


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Well, if I ever get to meet you I will have to break out the Rei Kigurumi suit.




And if I get back to shape, I'll shave my legs and wear a dress just for you


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> And if I get back to shape, I'll shave my legs and wear a dress just for you




Oh, that would be so nice. I bet you have nice legs.


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Oh, that would be so nice. I bet you have nice legs.




They will be, once I get all the fat out of them...


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> They will be, once I get all the fat out of them...




I hear they have a cream for that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And according to a banner I saw just before making this post, there IS such a thing as laser hair removal.

Do you have laser hairs?


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> I hear they have a cream for that.




I think picking up running again, or starting cycling will work better...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Galeros said:


> I hear they have a cream for that.




Creaming fat legs doesn't sound like a plan.

It could, however, be a bad character name, with a little work.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And according to a banner I saw just before making this post, there IS such a thing as laser hair removal.
> 
> Do you have laser hairs?




Um... No... But I don't have a flying car either, so I'm starting to think that Cyberpunk lied to me...


----------



## Wereserpent

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And according to a banner I saw just before making this post, there IS such a thing as laser hair removal.
> 
> Do you have laser hairs?




Hmmmm, I will have to get back to you on that one.

I keep seeing ads for the Pittsburgh Art Institute.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am now getting ideas for a Space Opera type setting to game in.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, Hivers. I am heading off to bed now. BAI BEE.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Well, I do not dress emo at all.
> 
> Random question here, what do you guys and gals think I look like? Now, this does not mean I will tell you guys and gals what I look like, I am just curious.




Like This?
[sblock="Multi media version"]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0]YouTube - RickRoll'D[/ame]
[/sblock]

[sblock="Goldmoon version"]





[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Hmmmm, I will have to get back to you on that one.
> 
> I keep seeing ads for the Pittsburgh Art Institute.




Because the art institute is trying to assimilate you....   One of us.  One of us...


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Because the art institute is trying to assimilate you....   One of us.  One of us...




The Borg, Cool, Calm, Collective....


----------



## Blackrat

I'm thinking about getting an exercise bike. They're not too costly, and are propably one of the best exercise machines for getting fit.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> I'm thinking about getting an exercise bike. They're not too costly, and are propably one of the best exercise machines for getting fit.




Go for it!  I tend to prefer more social exercise myself, nice to have someone pushing you along when the motivation flags a bit.

I am currently considering/researching getting into open water swimming, with an eye to doing the freedom swim (7.5 km (4.66 mile) swim from Robben Island to Blaauwberg Beach) in the next couple of years.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I'd prefer to start running again, but I know that I couldn't take half a mile anymore without burning myself out and breaking my knees, so I got to start with something gentler. And if I manage to get the bike fit in the living room I can exercise and watch tv at the same time...

If I take the habit of biking while watching Star Trek: Enterprise, I get 45 mins of exercise each day. That ain't bad start...


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> It seems that everyone thinks I am a girl at first. I think my choice in avatars has something to do with it.




Its because you exude sexiness.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Do you have laser hairs?




You don't?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> You don't?




Mine still use bullets. I'm getting the laser ones implanted later this year.


----------



## Blackrat

Hmph. Women...

So I tell my GF I'm planning on getting the exercise bike in order to get fit, and her response is basically; Hah, like that's ever going to happen...

Some support would be nice, but no, she rather just crush my ideas from the start...

Not to begin with how she yet reminds me of my weight every day...


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Hmph. Women...
> 
> So I tell my GF I'm planning on getting the exercise bike in order to get fit, and her response is basically; Hah, like that's ever going to happen...
> 
> Some support would be nice, but no, she rather just crush my ideas from the start...
> 
> Not to begin with how she yet reminds me of my weight every day...




I know. Were not always easy to live with but we're SOOOOOO worth it.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> I know. Were not always easy to live with but we're SOOOOOO worth it.




Yeah, it's worth it as long as the love ain't oneway.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, it's worth it as long as the love ain't oneway.




Hey, if the love isnt mutual, kick her to the curb.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Hey, if the love isnt mutual, kick her to the curb.




No, it's not just love. It's Love. She's the reason of my existence. She's my everything. I can't imagine life without her, even if she has lost the love...

Gods! I'm so emo right now...


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> No, it's not just love. It's Love. She's the reason of my existence. She's my everything. I can't imagine life without her, even if she has lost the love...
> 
> Gods! I'm so emo right now...




I understand that. I hope I can have that again.


----------



## Blackrat

And yet, I am such an idiot that I have fell in love with another woman too...

Though my love for my GF won't let me do anything about this other than dream...

*Bangs head to the wall*

So the problem boils down to this:
I love my girl so much that I can't do anything to hurt her, eventhough I don't anymore believe that she loves me back. And love without being loved back ain't worth it.
I know all it takes to be loved is to turn my head and embrace it, but that would possibly hurt my GF.
See the first point...

I'm going in circle...


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> And yet, I am such an idiot that I have fell in love with another woman too...
> 
> Though my love for my GF won't let me do anything about this other than dream...
> 
> *Bangs head to the wall*




That really sucks. I'm just hoping that Rebecca and I work out. I can't imagine adding another woman to the mix.


----------



## Blackrat

I clarified my rant a bit to the earlier post...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, it's worth it as long as the love ain't oneway.




Know that feeling.  Although I try and fool myself into thinking it is worth it anyway.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Like This?




HAHA!



Goldmoon said:


> Its because you exude sexiness.




Well that is no good.


----------



## Wereserpent

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6P_BvrtuxAI=oHg5SJYRHA0]YouTube - The Return![/ame]

He has returned!


----------



## Blackrat

Well, my life just got turned upside down and left wounded on the ground...


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> Well, my life just got turned upside down and left wounded on the ground...




Is it about your girlfriend?


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Is it about your girlfriend?




Aye. Rat is single now...

7,5 years.

I feel like crying.


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> Aye. Rat is single now...
> 
> 7,5 years.
> 
> I feel like crying.






I wish I could help you in some way, but I do not know much about that sort of stuff.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah. I don't know if I'll come to the Hive tomorrow. I'd want to talk to you guys about it, but it'll make me burst in tears, and I can't go on crying at work.

Anyways, it was her decision. We had a long talk, and as I suspected, she doesn't love me anymore like that. It's not a surprice. I was her first man and she was still a "girl" when we started dating. Yet, I had led a full life by that time, with greater life-experience than most get in their whole life. So it's time for her to live free now...

And time for me to become a misanthropistic a-hole again...

Nah, I don't think I can be that anymore. If anything, she has made me a better man.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Aye. Rat is single now...
> 
> 7,5 years.
> 
> I feel like crying.




Oh, I am sorry. That won't be easy, but I am sure you will be able to deal with it. Even if you're sad (or angry) sometimes (or often at first.) I think it sometimes help to get a "outward perspective" on things, reminding that it wasn't always this way, seeing how it feels now, and how you will feel eventually, trying to guide yourself through it (and avoid doing stupid things, if that's what you fear.)


----------



## Wereserpent

Kaboom!


----------



## Blackrat

Did you break your yo-yo again?


Yeah, yeah, I said I might not be coming around today, but you guys are the only thing keeping me sane at work...


----------



## Relique du Madde

This is madness!!!


----------



## Blackrat

Madness?! This is PARTA!!!


(You have to be finn to get that joke without explanation . Want me to explain?)


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Did you break your yo-yo again?
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I said I might not be coming around today, but you guys are the only thing keeping me sane at work...




Life sucks hard sometimes and sanity is over rated.

Slightly more seriously, ignore people who tell you to get over it, that will come in time.  Just try not to do anything stupid.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Madness?! This is PARTA!!!
> 
> 
> (You have to be finn to get that joke without explanation . Want me to explain?)




You can try,but jokes that rely on cultural referances rarely translate well...


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> You can try,but jokes that rely on cultural referances rarely translate well...




Actually it relates to the language. But jokes are never very funny when you need to explain them...

Anyways, in the movie, Leonidas has quite impressive beard. When he yells that "This. Is. Sparta!" line his beard wriggles pretty nicely, and the words do sound little like the "s" from "sparta" being actually the "s" from "is", and then just "parta" after it. And in finnish, the word "parta" means beard...


----------



## Relique du Madde

OMG!  Rat how are you alive..?  Finland was nuked in South Park (for wanting to tell the Space Police the truth about the world keeping stolen space bux).


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> OMG!  Rat how are you alive..?  Finland was nuked in South Park (for wanting to tell the Space Police the truth about the world keeping stolen space bux).




Whoa! I need to see that episode. But you know, there are three things that will survive nuclear holocaust. Roaches, Rats, and Twinkie Bars...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Shockingly slow Hive, eh?! 



Blackrat said:


> Did you break your yo-yo again?
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I said I might not be coming around today, but you guys are the only thing keeping me sane at work...




We might do something to you, but I don't think it can be classified as sanity.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think this HIVE went on vacation and forgot to tell us.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> I think this HIVE went on vacation and forgot to tell us.




Vacation, what is that? 


Spoiler



Ignore the fact that I am going away for a week at the end of the month IGNORE IT!!!!


----------



## Blackrat

Where is Aeson BTW? He's not been to the Hive since weekend...


----------



## Relique du Madde

This is funny.  Here's a random comparison of Macs vs PCs.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm not sure where Aeson is.  He also hasn't been on Enworld since the 13th.  I'm figuring that means iether he's working hard, was fired, or something happened to him.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I suppose he's cutting down the net time on work...


----------



## Relique du Madde

:^/  This sucks.  I'm suposed to look for jobs I would be interested in doing and say what type of atmosphere is in the company... BUT  I can't find that info.


----------



## Blackrat

What? I don't really understand what you mean...


----------



## Relique du Madde

My porfolio class.  The assignment that's due tomarrow requires us to look for industry jobs we'd like and to find out how the atmosphere is like in the company.  That is how it is like to work there.  Ie, arte they relaxed, very buisness like, if they value creativity etc.


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, you meant "atmosphere" in that sense. I figured you meant how is the group dynamics within the company or something...

I can imagine that might be a bit hard to come by info. Somehow it seems you need to pick a few similar companies and see how their productivity and on the other hand how people like to work there compares to the company you selected and draw conclusions from that...


----------



## Blackrat

Or, you could pick a company, find their public service phone number, call them, explain the assignment and ask if someone could tell you


----------



## Phaezen

Quiet day in the Hive.

Echoing what happening in the office today as well funnily enough.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> I think this HIVE went on vacation and forgot to tell us.



Maybe it will send us a postcard?


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive.


----------



## Blackrat

*Glomps Galeros*

Hmm... This will propably result in Galeros finding himself breathless on the floor. I have quite a good bodymass...


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> *Glomps Galeros*
> 
> Hmm... This will propably result in Galeros finding himself breathless on the floor. I have quite a good bodymass...




HA! I have been given and gotten so many glomps that I am immune!


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> HA! I have been given and gotten so many glomps that I am immune!




Sounds like M&M power: Immunity: Glomping


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, I'm no longer dealing with a job where our sub-contractor lied and falsified data to cover up yet another mistakes. 

Thank goodness. I don't think I could be professional on the phone with them at this point. 


How does life treat you all?


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> Sounds like M&M power: Immunity: Glomping




Or the blase response of someone playing a monster at a LARP event..."Eh-myuuuuuun."


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> Sounds like M&M power: Immunity: Glomping




You can not just encase Blackrat in a solid block of chocolate! That is gross!


----------



## The_Warlock

Ah, there's the Galeros of old, making no sense at the speed of touch typing.


----------



## Wereserpent

the_warlock said:


> ah, there's the galeros of old, making no sense at the speed of touch typing.




guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuts!


----------



## The_Warlock

...are kept on the inside. Nobody wants to see your guts. 

Ok, well, maybe a serial killer. But nobody else.


----------



## Wereserpent

the_warlock said:


> ...are kept on the inside. Nobody wants to see your guts.
> 
> Ok, well, maybe a serial killer. But nobody else.




wiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllpppppppooooowwwwwweeeeeeerrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

Warlock, are you the guy with the beard in those pictures in your album?

I mean, I am pretty sure you are not one of the little kids.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Random question here, what do you guys and gals think I look like? Now, this does not mean I will tell you guys and gals what I look like, I am just curious.



Well, I used to think you looked like this:






But then I found this image:





Now I could go either way.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> ...are kept on the inside. Nobody wants to see your guts.
> 
> Ok, well, maybe a serial killer. But nobody else.



Hmm.  And here I thought the phrase "I want to be in you" couldn't get any creepier.  Apparently I wasn't thinking about Ed Gein enough.

...

And I thought they smelled bad . . . on the outside!


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> Warlock, are you the guy with the beard in those pictures in your album?
> 
> I mean, I am pretty sure you are not one of the little kids.




I can verify that I am, in fact, none of the children pictured in the fight scenes.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Well, I used to think you looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I found this image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I could go either way.




I can not see the first image.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> I can not see the first image.



Ze first image.  For your perusal.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> I can verify that I am, in fact, none of the children pictured in the fight scenes.



He is, in fact, ALL of the children pictured.

They fuse together to form a sort of gestalt entity, kinda like Voltron, only with children instead of lions.*


*This may or may not be my next M&M character.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Ze first image.  For your perusal.




Thanks Froggy!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Thanks Froggy!



I notice that there is no denial involved.  I can therfore only assume that you look a little bit like both images.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> He is, in fact, ALL of the children pictured.
> 
> They fuse together to form a sort of gestalt entity, kinda like Voltron, only with children instead of lions.*
> 
> *This may or may not be my next M&M character.





Ewwwwwwww, no way. Get those kids offa me.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> I notice that there is no denial involved.  I can therfore only assume that you look a little bit like both images.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Ewwwwwwww, no way. Get those kids offa me.



Off you?  Nah, I was insinuating that they were you.  If they were on you, then they'd be more like a biomechanical exosuit made of babies.*  Which would be pretty badass.

* This may or may not be my next M&M supervillain.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


>





Your inability to use your words has only led you to not deny my claims yet again.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Off you?  Nah, I was insinuating that they were you.  If they were on you, then they'd be more like a biomechanical exosuit made of babies.*  Which would be pretty badass.
> 
> * This may or may not be my next M&M supervillain.




Nope, definitely not made of interlocking kids.

Just remember, baby armor has a serious drawback - no control of its excretion system.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Just remember, baby armor has a serious drawback - no control of its excretion system.



Eww. . . that could be pretty bad.  Maybe it should be a supervillainess so the kids could still be connected by umbilical cords.  Makes it even more creepy.

Fear the coming of Octomom!*



*It's topical and totally stolen from Spider-man.  Double bonus!


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I have got to get going. I will be back later today. BAI BEE.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Eww. . . that could be pretty bad.  Maybe it should be a supervillainess so the kids could still be connected by umbilical cords.  Makes it even more creepy.
> 
> Fear the coming of Octomom!*
> 
> *It's topical and totally stolen from Spider-man.  Double bonus!





New Super Villainess:

Umbilica

Special Powers: Brutal Mother Complex; Refuses to "Let Go"; Enslavement Umbilicals; Age Reversal "Poison"

Umbilica wants all the world to be her children, so she can hug them, and squeeze them, and never ever ever let go of them. Attachment to an umbilical not only makes an unfortunate her devoted slave, but also reduces them in age over the period of 24 hrs into a 6 month old body, but one which is usuable as a weapon or shield at the end of the super strong umbilical. 

Umbilica blames the losses of any of her "children" in fights to the attacker, even though she always interposes her "beloveds" between herself and any harm.

Some metahuman specialists actually classify this insanity as another superpower, Superhuman Denial.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> New Super Villainess:
> 
> Umbilica
> 
> Special Powers: Brutal Mother Complex; Refuses to "Let Go"; Enslavement Umbilicals; Age Reversal "Poison"
> 
> Umbilica wants all the world to be her children, so she can hug them, and squeeze them, and never ever ever let go of them. Attachment to an umbilical not only makes an unfortunate her devoted slave, but also reduces them in age over the period of 24 hrs into a 6 month old body, but one which is usuable as a weapon or shield at the end of the super strong umbilical.
> 
> Umbilica blames the losses of any of her "children" in fights to the attacker, even though she always interposes her "beloveds" between herself and any harm.
> 
> Some metahuman specialists actually classify this insanity as another superpower, Superhuman Denial.




You know what the scary thing is?  While reading this I started mentally stating her powers up in M&M.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> You know what the scary thing is?  While reading this I started mentally stating her powers up in M&M.




Heh heh heh...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You know what the scary thing is?  While reading this I started mentally stating her powers up in M&M.




Oh no! Sven not want to fight mom! Mom says is wrong to fight girls! And mom scary!


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Oh no! Sven not want to fight mom! Mom says is wrong to fight girls! And mom scary!



Well we certainly wouldn't want your mom to get Friggin' mad at us or anything.


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> Oh no! Sven not want to fight mom! Mom says is wrong to fight girls! And mom scary!




Get 'em Relique! They've left you an opening! Unleash  "Da Mom"!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think some people are missing the obvious:  Umbilica should use nunchaku made of either siamese twins OR 2 babies tied together via their umbilical cords.
_
whaKAAAAAAaaaaaAAAAAAH!**SMACKSMACKPOW**  oooOOOOOOOhhh..._

Of course, she could use identical triplets as a 3 sectional staff, too.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I think some people are missing the obvious:  Umbilica should use nunchaku made of either siamese twins OR 2 babies tied together via their umbilical cords.
> _
> whaKAAAAAAaaaaaAAAAAAH!**SMACKSMACKPOW**  oooOOOOOOOhhh..._
> 
> Of course, she could use identical triplets as a 3 sectional staff, too.




I think the Hive has now officially delved into a level of wrongness never seen before on ENWorld.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> I think the Hive has now officially delved into a level of wrongness never seen before on ENWorld.



Makes you kinda proud, doesn't it?

*tear*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Galeros said:


> I think the Hive has now officially delved into a level of wrongness never seen before on ENWorld.




_Heh_...I'm not even warmed up, either!

(and I gigglesnort every time I read the "attack" line of that post, btw.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Same line of thought:  Octomom is going to make a line of jeans.   I'd open up a name her jean line game... but only WRONG ideas are coming to mind.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I think some people are missing the obvious:  Umbilica should use nunchaku made of either siamese twins OR 2 babies tied together via their umbilical cords.
> _
> whaKAAAAAAaaaaaAAAAAAH!**SMACKSMACKPOW**  oooOOOOOOOhhh..._
> 
> Of course, she could use identical triplets as a 3 sectional staff, too.




Hmmmm... Cat 'o Nine Babies.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Makes you kinda proud, doesn't it?
> 
> *tear*




Yes, it does.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Hmmmm... Cat 'o Nine Babies.




Or for 3.X, the Spiked Baby Chain.

For Oriental Adventures, the Kusarimama and Momrikigusari?

Ach!  I can't believe I didn't think of this earlier...Baby Bolas!  Perfect for tripping up someone at range!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ha ha... A baby boomerang.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:


> I like Subway's, but I have never had a Quizno's one, cause they are(Well were) overpriced, and there is no Quiznos near me.




I have to go out of my way to go to Quizno's. Whereas Jersey Mike's is more convenient for me if I want a quality sub with plenty of meat on it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:


> Finally updated my avatar.  Instead of Bigfoot I went with an image of my Megamania comicbook character.




Cool.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> Well I signed up to play WoW for a bit. I haven't played in months. One of my characters still has a pumpkin on her head from last year.lol I'm taking a break to eat something. I ordered from Dominos and the nice older gentleman brought it. We chatted a bit. I used to work there long ago.
> 
> 
> I forgot about this little diddy from work last night. With all the trouble I've had I didn't want to sit around and do nothing all night. I decided I was going to ask the head of the help desk since he was still there if he needed any help. I said I had nothing to do and wanted some work. I got an email from one of my coworkers who was already upset because I didn't stop get him something to eat. The email told me not to complain to other departments about not having enough work. He then went on to tell me to learn office politics before I get us all screwed.
> 
> The guys on my team are the type of people the execs are looking for. Those that are there just to get a pay check. I'm there to work. I make mistakes and get in trouble while they fly under the radar.




Sounds like my work. I do all the work and still get bitched out for putting up too much food when I'm having to do the whole kitchen by myself during breakfast... The other person there is the main manager's "little darling" so he can do whatever he pleased, doing maintenence work instead of helping deal with customer orders.


----------



## Relique du Madde

HOLY CRAP  THIS IS AWESOME!!!!!11111!!!111!!!1
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9dskxN10N0]YouTube - Flaming Bacon Lance of Death, from Theo Gray's book "Mad Science"[/ame]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:


> [sblock=What cats and dogs really think about humans]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]
> 
> So true...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> I think this HIVE went on vacation and forgot to tell us.




The US members were frantically filling out their tax returns? Mine was done back in Feb.


----------



## Wereserpent

Man, I am a little bored right now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Eek!  My GF is in vegas with her family... and she won 700 bux.  *Sigh*  When ever I go I never leave with money.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Eek!  My GF is in vegas with her family... and she won 700 bux.  *Sigh*  When ever I go I never leave with money.




I won some free Literature textbooks that one of my professors gave away in a raffle.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Were they ones you can sell at the end of the semester?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Were they ones you can sell at the end of the semester?




I do not know. I guess I could try, but I would feel bad selling them. I will probably just keep them and read through them when I have the time.


----------



## megamania

allo Hive


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> allo Hive




Hello Mega!


----------



## megamania

Quiet on En World


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> Quiet on En World




Yup, it is a little boring around here lately.


----------



## megamania

Won't be here for long.   Tired.

The manager is out at the store so I have essentially become the manager for the week.  Doing 37 hours there this week while doing my 38 hours at the factory and walking my behind off for the Trek For Life event I'm in.


Walked over 25,000 steps today.  New post-auditor record.   When I was a quality auditor I often did 30,000 and once 35,000.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I know this video has been done to death... but I"ll post it.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxPZh4AnWyk]YouTube - Susan Boyle - Britains Got Talent 2009 Episode 1 - Saturday 11th April[/ame]
I know it's wrong to say it, but Susan Boyle looks like an orc.  And yes, I thought worse.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> Won't be here for long.   Tired.
> 
> The manager is out at the store so I have essentially become the manager for the week.  Doing 37 hours there this week while doing my 38 hours at the factory and walking my behind off for the Trek For Life event I'm in.
> 
> 
> Walked over 25,000 steps today.  New post-auditor record.   When I was a quality auditor I often did 30,000 and once 35,000.




Sounds rough. I am just here trying to find something interesting to post about.


----------



## Blackrat

Rat here. Rat has coffee. Everything seems better for the brief moment when one has a fresh cup of coffee to drink...


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> Rat here. Rat has coffee. Everything seems better for the brief moment when one has a fresh cup of coffee to drink...




Well, that is good.

Man, I am way too tired right now. I will be going to bed now. BAI BEE.


----------



## Blackrat

Yes, but soon the coffee is gone...


----------



## Relique du Madde

::Grins::  Portfolio Projects 1 -3 75% COMPLETE!!  What's even cooler is that my game is a fully functional (minus sounds) and fully skinned.  I'm almost tempted to put it online and link it.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Rat here. Rat has coffee. Everything seems better for the brief moment when one has a fresh cup of coffee to drink...






Blackrat said:


> Yes, but soon the coffee is gone...




Hmm coffee, finally got my second cup for the morning.  It should not take people 20 minutes to make a cup of coffee *sheesh*


----------



## Phaezen

There was a huge thunderstorm starting over Durbanville this morning when I woke up

Awesome or Omen?

We will find out this weekend.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> ::Grins::  Portfolio Projects 1 -3 75% COMPLETE!!  What's even cooler is that my game is a fully functional (minus sounds) and fully skinned.  I'm almost tempted to put it online and link it.




So, what kind of game is it? Do I get to use random violence in it?


----------



## Phaezen

Colour me happy with todays MM2 preview.  4E is CoC


----------



## Mycanid

Phaezen said:


> There was a huge thunderstorm starting over Durbanville this morning when I woke up
> 
> Awesome or Omen?
> 
> We will find out this weekend.




Hmm ... hopefully not both.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey, mushroom!

How're you?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> So, what kind of game is it? Do I get to use random violence in it?




It's an old school side scrolling space shooter game.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It's an old school shooter game.




Flash based? You really need to upload it somewhere and link it


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Flash based? You really need to upload it somewhere and link it




Yup.  It's flash based.   It's eventually going to be placed on my portfolio website.  I just need to create a page for it..


----------



## Blackrat

Well hurry up will you .


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Well hurry up will you .




Someone needs a flash fix apparently...


----------



## Phaezen

Woot! weekend sneaking up in 20 minutes.


----------



## Phaezen

Later Hive!


----------



## Blackrat

Oh dear Gods and Goddesses! Ginnel's gambit for taking over the world has begun!


----------



## The_Warlock

I LIKE it!

They need more guns, though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

RUN!!  EVIL kitties!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

So... it seems that Xavier is the leader of the "Dark X-Men" and apparently even though he is the Marvel Universe's best telipath he some how thinks Normon Osborn is a reformed villain.  Even crazier is that for some reason he's going to attack the X-Men (who he trained) with the help of the Dark Avengers who are all psychopaths.  God I can't wait for Dark Reign to end and all the sillyness to goaway.:^/


----------



## The_Warlock

And this is why I gave up on comic books a long time ago - they seem to have lost the ability to write coherent plots, especially ones in a consistent world.

Meh.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> And this is why I gave up on comic books a long time ago - they seem to have lost the ability to write coherent plots, especially ones in a consistent world.
> 
> Meh.




We can't even do that in the real world considering all the stupidity that abounds.  For instance one professor in california was sentenced to 5 years in jail for stealing ketchup from a college cafeteria.  Then there's all the wacko things the government officials have been saying (ei lets make a "cannon" to shoot pollution particles into the air to counter global warming).  OR even the fact that OCTOMOM IS WHORING HERSELF TO THE MEDIA ONE MINUTE THEN BEGGING FOR DONATIONS THE NEXT!

What makes me sad in that some brain dead idiot decided that they wanted to make Octomom jeans and write an Octumom comic book (the bastard probably read the HIVE yesterday and pitched the idea to her last night so it could make the morning news ).


----------



## Wereserpent

Heya Hivers!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ello  ello


----------



## Wereserpent

relique du madde said:


> ello  ello




loyalty!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> loyalty!




Huzzah!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Huzzah!




You are a STORM OF LOYALTY!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> You are a STORM OF LOYALTY!




Aye, I blow in from under the ocean bringing rainbow tidings of faithfullness!


----------



## Wereserpent

goldmoon said:


> aye, i blow in from under the ocean bringing rainbow tidings of faithfullness!




domon kasshu!


----------



## Wereserpent

Every once in a while they will have a TV Special on some person who weighs like 1,000 pounds. They also show the sheer amount of food they eat. I know it is probably supposed to discourage the viewer from eating that type of food, but all I can think is "Man, that looks pretty good."


----------



## Mycanid

Blackrat said:


> Hey, mushroom!
> 
> How're you?




Doing better ... back is healing nicely and the abscess/root canal is as well. Should have a temp placed atop it on Monday. Have been in LA for the past week or so....



Galeros said:


> Heya Hivers!




Howdy Galeros. 



Goldmoon said:


> Aye, I blow in from under the ocean bringing rainbow tidings of faithfullness!




Uhhh ...


----------



## Wereserpent

Mushroom!!!!! Nom nom nom nom


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> loyalty!



Revolution!

*spins round and round*
*right round*
*like a record, baby*
*right round, round, round*


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Revolution!
> 
> *spins round and round*
> *right round*
> *like a record, baby*
> *right round, round, round*




Show me your moves!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Show me your moves!!!



Very well, young grasshopper!  I shall teach you the secret martial art of the corporate wage slave, as taught to me by my wise and venerable master Khil Mi Nao!

Defend yourself!

*takes the stance of the three-walled cubicle*


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Very well, young grasshopper!  I shall teach you the secret martial art of the corporate wage slave, as taught to me by my wise and venerable master Khil Mi Nao!
> 
> Defend yourself!
> 
> *takes the stance of the three-walled cubicle*




HA, that is nothing before my BEAM SPAM!!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

On a somewhat less interesting note. I have found that old books smell like old books.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:


> Mushroom!!!!! Nom nom nom nom




Man, I can't even wander in here for three seconds before I get chewed out.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:


> On a somewhat less interesting note. I have found that old books smell like old books.




You are wise young trolling ... obviously you have been consulting the oracle bones of late....


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Defend yourself!






Galeros said:


> Show me your moves!!!










Wanna play? Heh heh heh...


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, Relique wins this round.

Mycanid: I can not help myself.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm trying to decide hnow to do a wabpage for that game..  That way that project could be worth two pieces towards the profolio's 10-15 art/web pieces (15 = auto A).  Rigth now, I figure if I get all my projects finished I'd have between 10 - 12 pieces.


----------



## Mycanid

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm trying to decide hnow to do a wabpage for that game..  That way that project could be worth two pieces towards the profolio's 10-15 art/web pieces (15 = auto A).  Rigth now, I figure if I get all my projects finished I'd have between 10 - 12 pieces.




Err ... a wabpage? 

What's a wabpage?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mycanid said:


> Err ... a wabpage?
> 
> What's a wabpage?



Web... and don't make me get out the truffle sniffing hog.


----------



## Mycanid

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't make me get out the truffle sniffing hog.




heh heh heh

Okay, okay. 

Just thought it might ...

What?

Okay ... shutting up, shutting up.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mycanid said:


> heh heh heh
> 
> Okay, okay.
> 
> Just thought it might ...
> 
> What?
> 
> Okay ... shutting up, shutting up.




Hmm... wait...  Are you the type of mushroom from 2e that implants spores into people and then those spores become mushroom men?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm... wait...  Are you the type of mushroom from 2e that implants spores into people and then those spores become mushroom men?




Nah, he is perfectly edible.

He also knows how to find mushrooms that are safe to eat.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros is correct - It is true that I enjoy mushroom hunting.


----------



## Wereserpent

Yeesh, what is with the Hive this week?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson missing.  Goldmoon Missing.  Ginnel is heartbroken and missing.  Blackrat is heartbroken but luckily he isn't missing.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Aeson missing.  Goldmoon Missing.  Ginnel is heartbroken and missing.  Blackrat is heartbroken but luckily he isn't missing.




Goldmoon was here earlier. Aeson is missing though, I am guessing because he has had to cut back on internet time at work. Ginnel I know is gone for a while. The Rat comes by every other day or so. Mycanid has made an appearance though, and Mega still pops in.

Man, it is just you and I who hang around here regularly these past few days. I have been busy working on papers, so I am frequently stuck in my room.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Mega still pops in.



  I didn't mention him since he's been popping in like every other day, same with the frog. I mentioned the rat since he was about to go awol for a bit.



> Man, it is just you and I who hang around here regularly these past few days. I have been busy working on papers, so I am frequently stuck in my room.




The problem with being an web design major... is that you are always on the net (for good and bad).  But even then I've been buisy finishing up my game.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hehe, one of my professor's was berating us last class for not doing a better job on our papers. I have heard one of my other professors also complaining about declining paper writing quality of college students in general. I am not too great at writing papers myself. I have to wonder if half the stuff they tell us not to do is not so much bad, as it is they are tired of hearing it after years of teaching.

On anoter note, does anyone else here pace a lot when they think a lot? I pace around my room like crazy when I am thinking, it helps me think.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sometimes do... but sicnem y room is a mess I usually just walk around the house or  lay back in my chair.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I sometimes do... but sicnem y room is a mess I usually just walk around the house or  lay back in my chair.




Hehe, pacing is my main form of exercise. Sometimes I will go out and go places because it helps me think. My room is a mess too, but I keep the main area clear so I can pace. When I was at home, I wore a groove in the carpet from my pacing.


----------



## Mycanid

Don't worry Galeros and Relique  Hive activity rises and falls ... just keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:


> Don't worry Galeros and Relique  Hive activity rises and falls ... just keep doing what you are doing.




Hey, it is the Mushroom again!


----------



## Wereserpent

I am really full of energy right now! I find myself pacing like crazy!


----------



## Wereserpent

I swear, they must have put some kind of happy drug in this Cranergy stuff. I find myself laughing just because I am sooooo happy! And I do not even have a particular reason to be happy.


----------



## Wereserpent

So, what do people here think of this whole PDF dealio?


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I am going to bed now. BAI BEE.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive.

Trying to remember why I was convinced staying out till 4 was a good idea when I had to be up at 7 for work


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> So, what do people here think of this whole PDF dealio?



1) It generates way too much anger and hate. I am glad there is now a seperate form for it.
2) I don't see as a particularly good move, I have doubts it can effectively fight piracy (but it might make it less convenient), and I hope they will have an alternative ready soon. (And I find it unwise to not have one ready the moment they stopped.)
3) I hope it doesn't hurt the various PDF stores in business. I don't know how important WotC was to that.
4) I hope access to older edition material will come back in some form. People interested in that won't buy more 4E material, but this way they still give some money to WotC. That can't be bad!


----------



## Wereserpent

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> 1) It generates way too much anger and hate. I am glad there is now a seperate form for it.
> 2) I don't see as a particularly good move, I have doubts it can effectively fight piracy (but it might make it less convenient), and I hope they will have an alternative ready soon. (And I find it unwise to not have one ready the moment they stopped.)
> 3) I hope it doesn't hurt the various PDF stores in business. I don't know how important WotC was to that.
> 4) I hope access to older edition material will come back in some form. People interested in that won't buy more 4E material, but this way they still give some money to WotC. That can't be bad!




I never really bought any PDF files anyways. The first Gaming PDF file I got was the Tri-Stat dx system, and that was free. I do agree that I do not think it will stop Piracy very much. I generally prefer having the actual book. But if there was no way I could actually get the book, then I would consider a PDF. I too hope older edition material will come back, I will probably never buy any, but I think that WoTC should make it available to those who do want it.

I agree that the sheer amount of vitriol that was unleashed is unwanted. But even then, what is going on in the the PDF forum is pretty tame compared to most any other random thread on say, a Video Game forum.

I find the reaction of other Publishers like White Wolf and Green Ronin interesting. Seems like everyone is now trying to get people to come over to them with either free PDFs or heavy discounts.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Turns into a moeblob*


----------



## Knightfall

Hello Hive.


----------



## Wereserpent

Knightfall said:


> Hello Hive.




*Glomps Knightfall*

Finally! Someone is here!


----------



## Knightfall

Galeros said:


> Finally! Someone is here!



I'm usually here. However, I mainly lurk in the Hive now.

BTW, I got and accepted your friend request.


----------



## Wereserpent

Knightfall said:


> I'm usually here. However, I mainly lurk in the Hive now.
> 
> BTW, I got and accepted your friend request.




I noticed.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I am off to bed. BAI BEE.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:


> Well, I am off to bed. BAI BEE.




Missed them all again.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> So, what do people here think of this whole PDF dealio?




My system won't download PDF's generally anyway so all it means to me is the revealing of WoTC true nature


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:


> Missed them all again.




Ture but its nice to see are still around.  have not seen you a long while.  Much has changed here.   Much indeed


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> I noticed.




Ditto here


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> So, what do people here think of this whole PDF dealio?




hmmmm..... maybe if they had kept the magazines published......


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> I am really full of energy right now! I find myself pacing like crazy!




maybe it has lots of B-12.

I've heard it is a natural energy booster that effects mood as well as body.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> On anoter note, does anyone else here pace a lot when they think a lot? I pace around my room like crazy when I am thinking, it helps me think.




I pace and "bounce" my foot with nervous energy. (or is it all that Mt Dew I drink?  )


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Goldmoon was here earlier. Aeson is missing though, I am guessing because he has had to cut back on internet time at work. Ginnel I know is gone for a while. The Rat comes by every other day or so. Mycanid has made an appearance though, and Mega still pops in. .




POP!



Galeros said:


> Man, it is just you and I who hang around here regularly these past few days. I have been busy working on papers, so I am frequently stuck in my room.




The manager is on vacation so I am working extra hours at the store.  Also doing extra walking for the Trek for Health program.  I walked to work on Friday.  Took me 1 3/4 hours to reach the store (14,000 steps) and another 1/2 hour to reach the factory.  Between the walking and orders at the store I racked up over 21,000 steps.  I ended the day at over 33,000.  

The wife picked me up from the factory.  She was scared / angry because she forgot I was going to walk and when she saw the car still at the house and no me she was afraid something happened to me.   sheesh


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Aeson missing.  Goldmoon Missing.  Ginnel is heartbroken and missing.  Blackrat is heartbroken but luckily he isn't missing.




Aeson and Goldmoon missing..... at the same time.... curious.


and Cupid's poisoned arrows' warrenty has expired for several people here.


Luckily.... not for Tammy and I.  We spent last night at a jazz show.  She got trashed.  I got lucky.  Life is improving.

now for those lousy bills.....


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> We can't even do that in the real world considering all the stupidity that abounds.  For instance one professor in california was sentenced to 5 years in jail for stealing ketchup from a college cafeteria.  Then there's all the wacko things the government officials have been saying (ei lets make a "cannon" to shoot pollution particles into the air to counter global warming).  OR even the fact that OCTOMOM IS WHORING HERSELF TO THE MEDIA ONE MINUTE THEN BEGGING FOR DONATIONS THE NEXT!
> 
> What makes me sad in that some brain dead idiot decided that they wanted to make Octomom jeans and write an Octumom comic book (the bastard probably read the HIVE yesterday and pitched the idea to her last night so it could make the morning news ).




She's up to 14 kids and wants more.   

So you need to work so as to pay for her welfare because she has the "as a mother I feel needed and loved" syndrome.

The doctor that did this needs something jammed up his YAHOO also.  Stupid idiot did it to gain the medicare payment (that we pay) and to become (in)famous.


Tax money at work.

Don't get me going with her.   She needs to be taken away from the kids and any sperm that she may wish to use....


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> So... it seems that Xavier is the leader of the "Dark X-Men" and apparently even though he is the Marvel Universe's best telipath he some how thinks Normon Osborn is a reformed villain.  Even crazier is that for some reason he's going to attack the X-Men (who he trained) with the help of the Dark Avengers who are all psychopaths.  God I can't wait for Dark Reign to end and all the sillyness to goaway.:^/




oh you mean for Mr. Bendis to go to DC and monkey with their world....


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> ::Grins::  Portfolio Projects 1 -3 75% COMPLETE!!  What's even cooler is that my game is a fully functional (minus sounds) and fully skinned.  I'm almost tempted to put it online and link it.




I have two friends that create games for Matrix Games.  One is a co-owner of the company and the other is... I think a game tester.  Not sure really what Greg does there.


----------



## megamania

welp.....

it's clear no one is here today so I'm movin' on.   Later


----------



## Wereserpent

Sorry Mega, I was busy eating.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> maybe it has lots of B-12.
> 
> I've heard it is a natural energy booster that effects mood as well as body.




I think it does.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Sorry Mega, I was busy eating.




why apoligize?  this the first time I've been here for more than 5 min all week.


Speaking of which- I have only a few moments before leaving for work again.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> oh you mean for Mr. Bendis to go to DC and monkey with their world....




Heh heh..   Only problem with the DC universe is that they have many reset buttons that they like to press so if Bendis leaves for DC you know that sooner or later the "Crisis" button would be pressed to retcon everything he did.   Unfortunately, for Marvel, they have a huge "Rezz" button, "is really a clone" button, "one more more mutants" button, and a "make things worse button" that they like to press.  Right now I'm waiting for them to pull out the "Undo M Day" button.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey Relique. What's up?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Octomom stuff




EXACTLY!  What's even worse is that our society REWARDS her and her doctor's behavior.   People should wake up and realize that she is one of the biggest scam artist in the state of California and sadly since she'll end up becoming rich and (in)famous without even deserving the attention the media will place on her hwile she ruins the lives of those children she selfishly gave birth to.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hey Relique. What's up?




Nothing much.  You?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Nothing much.  You?




Life goes on... Should be going to sleep now . I'm just not tired at all...


----------



## Mycanid

Yeah ... I do a fair amount of lurking in here and not a lot of posting - no way near as much as I used to. 

But I still check up on you all.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Life goes on... Should be going to sleep now . I'm just not tired at all...




You know what can solve that?  Listening to Dave Mathews.  He always put me to sleep (but be carefull listening to him has the adverse reaction of sometimes causing you to search for sharp objects so you could jab out your eardrums)...

Oh, if anyone here DOES happen to listen to Dave Mathews, I'm sorry.   Dave Mathews was only one of the last straws that caused me to dump out a majority of the crap I listened to and thought was music during the late 1990s.


----------



## Blackrat

Heh. I've been listening to J.S. Bach's Cello Suites. Not-GF fell asleep due to them


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh..


----------



## Blackrat

In my boredom I went and joined Facebook...


----------



## Wereserpent

Hello everyone!


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Hello everyone!




*Feeds the strange creature a cookie*


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I think I'll go to bed now. Bye, and good (whatever time of the day it is for you) .


----------



## Wereserpent

blackrat said:


> *feeds the strange creature a cookie*





nom nom nom nom


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> In my boredom I went and joined Facebook...




Heh heh I did that recently because all the teachers at AI's web design want all the web people to use it since it's easier to send out info that way.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh I did that recently because all the teachers at AI's web design want all the web people to use it since it's easier to send out info that way.




I have been asked to join it, but I never do.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I have been asked to join it, but I never do.






They ask everyone to join.  It's part of their trade/art school war of dominance.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> They ask everyone to join.  It's part of their trade/art school war of dominance.




Well, I have been asked to join by friends, not by my school.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I have got to go now. I probably will not be back until tomorrow. BAI BEE.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Well, I have been asked to join by friends, not by my school.




Heh. Heh.  Of course, it begs a question...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmIFsNdRSoU"]What do you want to do with your life?[/ame]

[sblock="Goldmoon version"]
<Teacher>  What do you want to do with your life? </teacher>

<twistedSister>
I WANT TO ROCK!
</twistedSister>
[/sblock]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I _do_ wanna rock!

I just did 2 days at the 32nd Annual Dallas Guitar show, bought a couple of pedals and some fancy-schmancy strings and then drooled over an absolutely beeeee-YOOOO-tiful custom cherrywood guitar made by one of my favorite luthiers (Jon Kammerer: www.jonkammererguitars.com).  He's had it 5 years and simply can't sell it- its the same model that he's selling LOTS of, but its not a popular color (Tobbacco Burst).

Came back from the show, plugged in, tuned up...and broke a string.  As it turns out, I didn't have any of the right sized ones to replace it, so I had to go get some new ones today.  (The fancy-schmancy ones are for a different guitar.)

So, I _will_ rock...I will just be somewhat delayed in my rocking!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was looking for a hilarious thread over at Ultimateguitar.com, so I asked for some help.

Here is what happened:
UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - Tried searching, but no love...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm...  why i it that regular coke and mexican coke tastes good but "fake mexican" cokes doesn't?


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> Aeson and Goldmoon missing..... at the same time.... curious.
> 
> 
> and Cupid's poisoned arrows' warrenty has expired for several people here.
> 
> 
> Luckily.... not for Tammy and I. We spent last night at a jazz show. She got trashed. I got lucky. Life is improving.
> 
> now for those lousy bills.....




I've been busy is all. I've been neglecting the hive and I apologize.



Mycanid said:


> Yeah ... I do a fair amount of lurking in here and not a lot of posting - no way near as much as I used to.
> 
> But I still check up on you all.




I'm glad youre back. I've missed you.



Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm... why i it that regular coke and mexican coke tastes good but "fake mexican" cokes doesn't?




I know the feeling. Iraqi coke taste bad as well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> I know the feeling. Iraqi coke taste bad as well.




Yeah but that's because Muslims are probably not allowed to have as much of the addicting tasty chemicals which are found in coke because of how they must follow sharia law..


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah but that's because Muslims are probably not allowed to have as much of the addicting tasty chemicals which are found in coke because of how they must follow sharia law..




But why make me suffer as well. Give me real coke.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> But why make me suffer as well. Give me real coke.




It's part of a Pepsi conspiracy.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> It's part of a Pepsi conspiracy.




I wish. The Pepsi is fake here too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Egads!

Has any place you been stationed at have real pepsi or coke?


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Egads!
> 
> Has any place you been stationed at have real pepsi or coke?




Not so far.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> I wish. The Pepsi is fake here too.




All the killing and violence, danger (SUV, Insurgents, Friendly Fire), terrible living conditions (electrocuting or cold showers, containers or tents), that's fine - but no real Coke? 

That's horrible. I don't know how you manage to deal with t it. Your service for our country is inspiring and worthy of a recommendation.

Oh, wait. Our country? I am German! 

Oh, well, your service is neat, but I don't get why you do it. 

Mustrum "Actually I do get it..." Ridcully


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

Apparently the mix for coke does vary from place to place according to local tastes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

We all know what happened the last time German troops were denied the ability to drink a decent mixture of coke based on a leader's irrational hatred...


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> We all know what happened the last time German troops were denied the ability to drink a decent mixture of coke based on a leader's irrational hatred...




They were given Fanta?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> They were given Fanta?





Exactly, and because of that the world suffers even until today.




Please note, Fanta did originate in Nazi Germany.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> All the killing and violence, danger (SUV, Insurgents, Friendly Fire), terrible living conditions (electrocuting or cold showers, containers or tents), that's fine - but no real Coke?
> 
> That's horrible. I don't know how you manage to deal with t it. Your service for our country is inspiring and worthy of a recommendation.
> 
> Oh, wait. Our country? I am German!
> 
> Oh, well, your service is neat, but I don't get why you do it.
> 
> Mustrum "Actually I do get it..." Ridcully




To quote one of my squadmates: I do it for the fun, prestiege and most of all for the chicks!


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Exactly, and because of that the world suffers even until today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note, Fanta did originate in Nazi Germany.




And we all have to suffer through all the horrible commercials......


----------



## Phaezen

Not having a happy day at work today.

2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone.  2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone. 2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone.  2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone. 2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone.  2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone. 2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone.  2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone. 2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone.  2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone. 2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone.  2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone. 2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone.  2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone. 2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone.  2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone. 2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone.  2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone. 2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone.  2 weeks leave from Wednesday, I will not kill anyone.


----------



## Wereserpent

HEYA HIVERS!

Saaaaweeeet!


----------



## Phaezen

*Glomps Galeros*


----------



## Wereserpent

Phaezen said:


> *Glomps Galeros*




I am Immune to Glomps...unless I let them happen to me.


----------



## Phaezen

Fine, be that way  

skulks back to corner and trying to avoid speaking to anyone at work for the rest of the day.


----------



## Wereserpent

Phaezen said:


> Fine, be that way
> 
> skulks back to corner and trying to avoid speaking to anyone at work for the rest of the day.




But I let your Glomp affect me!


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> But I let your Glomp affect me!




You know what they say about assumptions


----------



## Wereserpent

Phaezen said:


> You know what they say about assumptions




They get you lots of candy?


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> They get you lots of candy?




THey are the mother of all messups

Cheers hive!


----------



## Wereserpent

Phaezen said:


> THey are the mother of all messups
> 
> Cheers hive!


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


>




Well the more commonly used expression is slightyl non grandma friendly...


----------



## Wereserpent

Man the Hive has been dead lately. I do not think I have seen a slower Hive ever.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:


> Man the Hive has been dead lately. I do not think I have seen a slower Hive ever.




I have Galeros.

It is tax time in general for many ... things often slow down on message boards this time of year.

Don't worry!


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:


> I have Galeros.
> 
> It is tax time in general for many ... things often slow down on message boards this time of year.
> 
> Don't worry!




Everyone loves a tasty mushroom!



Yeah, hopefully Aeson, Ginnel, and anyone else who has been missing will come back soon.


----------



## Blackrat

I'm here. Not as active as usually, but I'm around...


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> I'm here. Not as active as usually, but I'm around...




*Glomps Blackrat*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Since I've been on this site, I've noticed several threads about misspelled words and typos...and even the fad for combining words to make new ones in RPGs.

Which just made me think...how often do you think someone transposes the "d" and "r" in "Hadron" in "Large Hadron Collider?"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Another comment inspired by happenings on the site:

Down with the term "Nerd Rage" in all its variations!

Up with "Nerd FOB!"


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:


> She's up to 14 kids and wants more.
> 
> So you need to work so as to pay for her welfare because she has the "as a mother I feel needed and loved" syndrome.
> 
> The doctor that did this needs something jammed up his YAHOO also.  Stupid idiot did it to gain the medicare payment (that we pay) and to become (in)famous.
> 
> 
> Tax money at work.
> 
> Don't get me going with her.   She needs to be taken away from the kids and any sperm that she may wish to use....




I totally agree. I'm also sick of hearing about her and all those kids. You'd think the first SIX woulda been enough... but NOOOOO.... she hadda have more....  

Not to mention that we all are having to pay for all the welfare and such that she's on...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn..  who would have thought that everyone on the East Coast would feel the same rage against Octomom as us in California...

Now what I wonder if is all the Brits are facing the same type of annoyance from that one 13 year old kid (that looks 7) and his baby.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Everyone loves a tasty mushroom!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, hopefully Aeson, Ginnel, and anyone else who has been missing will come back soon.




At least your game hasn't died because of it  .


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn..  who would have thought that everyone on the East Coast would feel the same rage against Octomom as us in California...
> 
> Now what I wonder if is all the Brits are facing the same type of annoyance from that one 13 year old kid (that looks 7) and his baby.




Which I heard was false....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> At least your game hasn't died because of it  .




Our gaming is still going well. Despite having to deal with a toddler and watch the language.....


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> At least your game hasn't died because of it  .




That sucks.


----------



## Goldmoon

I cant wait to game again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware...  Miss America shouldn't be decided based on religous/moral/political views.  It should be judged only on T$A and the kinkiness of the female contestants.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> I sware... Miss America shouldn't be decided based on religous/moral/political views. It should be judged only on T and the kinkiness of the female contestants.




Yep


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Another comment inspired by happenings on the site:
> 
> Down with the term "Nerd Rage" in all its variations!
> 
> Up with "Nerd FOB!"




What's FOB?

How about Nerd Glomp? 



Relique du Madde said:


> I sware...  Miss America shouldn't be decided based on religous/moral/political views.  It should be judged only on T and the kinkiness of the female contestants.



I guess they are trying to give themselves some kind of "reputation" with this, to hide that what people really want from it is seeing a hot, young woman in a sexy outfit that makes every Non-American grow envious.  (this also applies to Ms Germany, Ms Brazili or generally Ms <COUNTRY OF CHOICE>).


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> What's FOB?
> 
> How about Nerd Glomp?
> 
> 
> I guess they are trying to give themselves some kind of "reputation" with this, to hide that what people really want from it is seeing a hot, young woman in a sexy outfit that makes every Non-American grow envious.  (this also applies to Ms Germany, Ms Brazili or generally Ms <COUNTRY OF CHOICE).




Out here FOB is Foward Operations Base but I doubt thats what he means.


----------



## nerfherder

Darth K'Trava said:


> Which I heard was false....



The mother is definitely 15-year old Chantelle Steadman, and the last I heard 13-year old Alfie Patten wanted a DNA test to prove he was the father, as there were suggestions that the mother had slept with a number of other men/boys at the time of conception.  Lovely story!


----------



## Phaezen

Aftternoon hive!

Whats up?


----------



## Wereserpent

Phaezen said:


> Aftternoon hive!
> 
> Whats up?




Nothing much.


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> Nothing much.




Apparently 

Allow me a small moment to pat myself on my back.

I helped stop a pickpocket/purse snatcher this afternoon.  Nothing huge in the bigger scheme of things, but until we as ordinary people start doing what we can nothing is going to change.


----------



## Wereserpent

Phaezen said:


> Apparently
> 
> Allow me a small moment to pat myself on my back.
> 
> I helped stop a pickpocket/purse snatcher this afternoon.  Nothing huge in the bigger scheme of things, but until we as ordinary people start doing what we can nothing is going to change.




Hooray!

You are now a Hero!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I cant wait to game again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Neither can I.

The Gaming bug has latched onto me with its big mandibles and will not let go.


----------



## Wereserpent

The time for a new HIVE is approaching.


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> Hooray!
> 
> You are now a Hero!




Naaa just happened to (almost quite litterally) be in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> The time for a new HIVE is approaching.




But veeeeeeeery slooooowly...


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> The time for a new HIVE is approaching.




2 weeks and 2 days later...


----------



## Shabe

*slides on in on the side of his belly leaning his head on one of his flippers and his other flipper at his hip*

Howdy folks, I'll prod ginnel for you if you want 

My life is okay, I know you don't know much about me but hey gotta start somewhere. Still seeing girl who has two other boyfriends, she is coming down on Sunday after finishing all her essays and giving a talk at a conference, so apparently it is my job to make sure the stressed bunny is appropriately relaxed 

how's things ticking over round here? apart from being a leetle slow.


----------



## Wereserpent

Shabe said:


> Howdy folks, I'll prod ginnel for you if you want




Tell Ginnel I am going to eat all his cookies if he does not come back.


----------



## Phaezen

So, who gets the new hive? T-13 posts and counting


----------



## Wereserpent

Phaezen said:


> So, who gets the new hive? T-13 posts and counting




I do not know, if no one else wants it, you can get it. There are not many people around TO make a new one.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Mustrum_Ridcully said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down with the term "Nerd Rage" in all its variations!
> 
> Up with "Nerd FOB!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's FOB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out here FOB is Foward Operations Base but I doubt thats what he means.
Click to expand...



FOB is also a shipping term which means Free On Board...which is ALSO not what I meant.

For "Rage"- which is also a term from 3ED D&D- I substituted "FOB," the acronym for Flurry of Blows (another D&D game term).


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> I do not know, if no one else wants it, you can get it. There are not many people around TO make a new one.




I had the last one, besides I am leaving shortly


----------



## Wereserpent

Phaezen said:


> I had the last one, besides I am leaving shortly




Well, maybe Dannyalcatraz can get it?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sure!

When should I pull the trigger?


----------



## Phaezen

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sure!
> 
> When should I pull the trigger?




Give it another 3 or 4 posts.


----------



## Phaezen

Phaezen said:


> Give it another 3 or 4 posts.




This was a subtle hint that people should be making those 3 or 4 posts


----------



## Phaezen

Evening Hive, see you all on the next one.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sure!
> 
> When should I pull the trigger?




You can pull it when we reach 1,000 posts.


----------



## Wereserpent

Phaezen said:


> This was a subtle hint that people should be making those 3 or 4 posts




orly?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So...you're saying we should just add posts to reach that count?

I would NEVER do something like that.


----------



## Wereserpent

phaezen said:


> evening hive, see you all on the next one.




bai bee.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dannyalcatraz said:


> So...you're saying we should just add posts to reach that count?
> 
> I would NEVER do something like that.




Well, it looks like it is your time to shine.


----------



## Wereserpent

New HIVE in 3...2...1...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It is launched!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ka booom!!


----------



## CleverNickName

(turns off the lights on his way out)


----------



## megamania

huh?


its dark..... can't see.

"guys...?  guys."

oops OUCH!

Who put this Hive here... That hurt.


ahhh... there's the door.   Hive has been moved yet again.....


----------



## Achan hiArusa

This is over 1000 posts, isn't it supposed to be locked by now?


----------



## megamania

Yes it is.  The monitors seem to have missed it.


----------



## Achan hiArusa

They should do something about it.


----------



## Aeson

Achan hiArusa said:


> They should do something about it.



Why? What should it matter? The thread will die if no one posts in it. If you're so worried don't post and report the thread to the admins.


----------



## CleverNickName

Aeson is right.  If we stop posting in here, the thread will naturally sink to the bottom of the page.


----------



## Relique du Madde

But wouldn't that be an act of blasphemy?


----------



## Dog Moon

The moderators probably wouldn't think so.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe...


----------



## megamania

Dark Mania, the Sith Lord of the Hive, reaches out before him and in a dark and sinister voice commands (while rising his hand slightly)....


 "bump"


----------

